# [Airport Extreme - 802.11n] FAQ : Questions Fréquentes



## macinside (9 Janvier 2007)

1) Quand la nouvelle borne sera-t-elle disponible ?

Les premi&#232;res seront livr&#233;es &#224; partir de F&#233;vrier 2007

2) Quels sont les Mac Compatible (avec carte Airport) ?

Tous, d&#232;s lors que la borne Airport est r&#233;gl&#233;e pour la norme 802.11b

3) Quels Mac faut-il pour profiter au mieux de cette borne ?

Une machine &#233;quip&#233;e en usine chez Apple d'un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo, sauf l'iMac 17" 1,83 GHz Core 2 Duo et les Mac Mini Intel. Les Mac Pro utilisent des cartes bcm94311mc, qui sont certifi&#233;es 802.11a/b/g, et distribu&#233;es par Broadcom comme "Draft 802.11n".

4) Puis-je connecter un PC (ou un Mac sous Boot Camp) a cette borne ?

Oui ! consultez la configuration requise chez Apple

5) Puis-je connecter un hub/swich ethernet ?

Oui, s'il dispose d'un port uplink.

6) Puis-je brancher en m&#234;me temps un disque dur USB et une imprimante ?

Oui, si vous disposez d'un hub USB. Vous pouvez m&#234;me brancher plusieurs d'imprimantes et  disque dur.

7) Puis-je brancher la borne sur ma cha&#238;ne hifi ?

Non, il vous faut dans ce cas une borne airport express


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

peut-on imaginer que dans un futur proche des cartes airport internes pourront faire &#233;voluer des imac G5 vers le 802.11n pour profiter au mieux de cette borne ?


----------



## Mafsou (10 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> peut-on imaginer que dans un futur proche des cartes airport internes pourront faire évoluer des imac G5 vers le 802.11n pour profiter au mieux de cette borne ?




Ca me semble difficilement faisable pour des iMac G5... Parcontre rien ne pourra t'empecher d'utiliser un module externe, comme une clé USB, gérant la norme n!


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> Ca me semble difficilement faisable pour des iMac G5...



Pourquoi ? j'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## Mafsou (10 Janvier 2007)

Parceque, sans pour autant en être certain, cela m'étonnerait fort que l'airport intégré des iMac (qu'ils soient en G5 ou Intel) soit présent sous forme d'une carte enfichable via un port quelconque. C'était le cas pour les G4 mais je n'en ai jamais entendu parler pour les G5...


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

Ah ?
Ben faudrait se renseigner un peu avant 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/imacG5_20inch_AirPort.pdf


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> peut-on imaginer que dans un futur proche des cartes airport internes pourront faire évoluer des imac G5 vers le 802.11n pour profiter au mieux de cette borne ?



non, la connectique de toutes les cartes airports des iMac G5 ne sont pas du tout les mêmes que celle des machines actuel  en dehors de l'usb point de salut


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

zut...
usb de MERD_E, on n'en sortira jamais.


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une question compl&#233;mentaire Mr Mackie...

Avec la norme 802.11g, lorsqu'il y a un appareil utilisant le 802.11b sur le m&#234;me r&#233;seau, tout le monde est limit&#233; au d&#233;bit du 802.11b

Est-ce que c'est pareil avec le 802.11n? Si j'ai sur le m&#234;me r&#233;seau une nouvelle borne Airport Extreme en 802.11n, des Macs mis &#224; jour en 802.11n, mais qu'il traine aussi une "vieille" borne Airport Express en 802.11g (ou une livebox, freebox, ou autre FAI-Box en 802.11g), est-ce que tout le monde se trouve brid&#233;?

Et si en plus j'ai un vieux Mac avec une vieille carte Airport en 802.11b ???


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2007)

oui, tu restera a vitesse du 802.11b si tu r&#232;gle ta borne en 802.11b


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2007)

par contre, rien ne t'empeche de mettre deux bornes sur ton reseau


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

avec des sous-r&#233;seux diff&#233;rents ?
c'est une id&#233;e mais la communication entre les deux, ce n'est pas gagn&#233;.

d&#233;cid&#233;ment, il faut acheter du neuf tous les ans sinon, on est &#224; la ramasse.


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> avec des sous-réseux différents ?
> c'est une idée mais la communication entre les deux, ce n'est pas gagné.



oui si tu a deux bornes  (en décalant bien les réseaux de plusieurs canaux  )


----------



## Mafsou (10 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> 
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/imacG5_20inch_AirPort.pdf




Au temps pour moi... 

Ces cartes airport sont dispos à part?!?


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> Au temps pour moi...
> 
> Ces cartes airport sont dispos à part?!?



uniquement les cartes extreme (802.11b/g) pour les 2 premières génération d'iMac G5, avec l'arrivé des iMac G5 isight ce n'est plus possible comme elle est monté en usine


----------



## Mafsou (10 Janvier 2007)

D'acc. Merci!


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> oui, tu restera a vitesse du 802.11b si tu règle ta borne en 802.11b



La question précise est:

Si j'ai une borne AirportExpress (donc en 802.11g) ou une livebox (également 802.11g), je ne peux pas profiter du débit 802.11n ?  

Si oui, il y a urgence à ce qu'Apple propose des AirportExpress en 802.11n! (pour la livebox, je le relierai via Ethernet à l'aiport Extreme)


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> La question précise est:
> 
> Si j'ai une borne AirportExpress (donc en 802.11g) ou une livebox (également 802.11g), je ne peux pas profiter du débit 802.11n ?



non ... tu restera au débit du 802.11g vu qu'elle ne peuvent émettre qu'en 802.11 g


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2007)

Mince... j'esp&#233;rais un peu que la borne Extr&#234;me en 802.11n saurait g&#233;rer le d&#233;bit du 802.11n avec tous les p&#233;riph&#233;riques du r&#233;seau compatibles avec cette norme et redescendre &#224; 54 mbps uniquement pour communiquer avec les p&#233;riph&#233;riques en 802.11g (sans imposer cette limite basse &#224; tous!)

En effet, comme j'ai une AirportExpress pour diffuser ma musique iTunes sur ma chaine HiFi, &#231;a veut dire que je ne pourrai pas b&#233;n&#233;ficier du d&#233;bit 802.11n si j'installe une nouvelle borne Airport Extr&#234;me ou un AppleTV ! C'est un peu con! D'autant qu'on ne peux b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'AirTubes sur cette nouvelle borne Extr&#234;me, donc il faut bien que je garde mon AirportExpress!

Vivement que ma borne Express claque pour que je la remplace par une nouvelle future AirportExpress compatible 802.11n!


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour Macinside et merci pour ces informations 

Pourquoi emmettre un doute au sujet de la compatibilit&#233; du macpro avec la norme 802.11 n ?

Je suis all&#233;e voir sur le lien donn&#233; et il a l'air tout aussi compatible que les autres mac, non ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Admin Airport Utility 5.0



j'espere qu'apple fournira ça avec en version UB


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2007)

Les nouvelles bornes arrivent:

Unboxing


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2007)

il n'y a plus qu'a attendre l'arriv&#233; de la version 5 de l'admin airport en libre acc&#232;s sur le site d'apple


----------



## patricks (2 Février 2007)

Une autre question dans le cas que l'on connecte un appareil à la norme g sur la nouvelle borne airport extreme le débit sera limité à 54mbs mais qu'en est-il de la portée du réseau ? sera-t-elle aussi limitée ?
merci


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2007)

D'autres captures


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'espere qu'apple fournira ça avec en version UB



apparemment c'est bien dans la nouvelle version :love: 



La mouette a dit:


> D'autres captures


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2007)

La suite: Ici


----------



## Guimouzo (6 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais prendre la borne extreme pour un réseau Mac/PC (2 iMac, et 4 pc) dans une petite entreprise et on achete tout en même temps.

On veut aussi partager par la borne, un disque dur pour les sauvegardes et une imprimante, mais j'ai quelques petites questions : 
Est-il utile de prendre des periphériques ethernet, apple ne parlant de partage que par usb?
Branché sur les ports ethernet, le partage ne se fait-il pas plus simplement et efficacement que par usb ?

En jettant un coup d'oeil au screenshot de l'utilitaire, les onglets _disques_ et _imprimantes_ sont bien séparés de _ethernet_, et j'ai un peu peur que l'utilitaire ne gêre pas le partage de disque dur et d'imprimante en ethernet aussi facilement que connectés en usb...

Je dis surement beaucoup de bétises, je vous remercie donc pour vos explications...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

déballage et ouverture de la borne


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2007)

Bon et a-t-on une id&#233;e des dates de dispo en "grande surface" style FNAC &#224; Paris?
J'ach&#232;terais bien sur l'APpleStore, mais il me reste des ch&#232;ques FNAC &#224; -10&#37; &#224; utiliser...


----------



## @ybee (9 Février 2007)

Je crie à l'aide, je crie à l'aide 


Nouvelle borne reçue et installée hier, en mode n compatible b/g

Machines connectées:

MacBook Pro 17"
MacBook Black
MacBook White
iMac G5

No soucis! Partage de disque dur fantastique!

MAIS (oui, il y a un mais :hein: ) !!

L'iMac G4, pourtant en AirPort qui n'a jamais eu aucun soucis, ne voit pas le réseau...



C'est très emmerdant, car j'ai besoin du réseau sur cette machine également bien entendu... Une idée? Une incompatibilité?

Il a toujours fonctionné en AirPort sans problème, et a accès sans aucun soucis au WiFi du voisin...
Petite précision: j'ai installé les drivers fournis avec la nouvelle borne, mais je vois pas en quoi ça aurait pu foutre le bordel puisque le WiFi fonctionne toujours :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2007)

iMac G4 ou iMac G5???

Si c'est un ancien iMac G4, avec carte airport 802.11b, peut-&#234;tre que cette carte ne sait utiliser que quelques canals.

Essaie de forcer la borne &#224; utiliser le canal 11 pour voir.


----------



## @ybee (10 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> iMac G4 ou iMac G5???
> 
> Si c'est un ancien iMac G4, avec carte airport 802.11b, peut-être que cette carte ne sait utiliser que quelques canals.
> 
> Essaie de forcer la borne à utiliser le canal 11 pour voir.




Hmmmmmmmmmmm un G4 Tournesol oui...
Je vais peut-être tenter ça alors...


----------



## @ybee (10 Février 2007)

Un &#233;nooooooooooooooooorme merci, c'&#233;tait bien &#231;a  !!


----------



## m.skater (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai une question technique. Je souhaite faire un réseau (3 mac, petite entreprise) avec partage de disque dur donc j'ai pensé à la nouvelle borne. Mais voilà nous utilisons la livebox qui se trouve dans la maison de l'autre coté du jardin. Je voulais savoir si avec l'airport extreme je peux capter le réseau de la livebox pour ensuite le partager aux 3 mac ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Atlantique (11 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déballage et ouverture de la borne



ce que j'adooore chez apple c'est sa faculter à miniaturiser de plus en plus leur matos et à démultiplier la taille de leur transfo :mouais: 

ce que j'adore chez les macusers, c'est leur faculter à tout démonter :rateau: 

questions performances, est-ce que vous avez des débuts d'impressions: par exemple combien de temps pour tranférer un fichier de 1go en 811n ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Février 2007)

Mackie n'est pas un macuser non plus, faut dire... ni un poweruser, comme on dit des fois, mais bien un spécialiste très pointu du matériel apple. 
Alors faut bien qu'il désosse pour qu'on puisse le faire aussi en cas de chasse...


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon et a-t-on une id&#233;e des dates de dispo en "grande surface" style FNAC &#224; Paris?
> J'ach&#232;terais bien sur l'APpleStore, mais il me reste des ch&#232;ques FNAC &#224; -10&#37; &#224; utiliser...


 

Ca approche..... la borne est d&#233;sormais r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;e sur le site www.fnac.com et on peut la commander (livraison sous 4 &#224; 12 jours...).

Par contre la disponibilit&#233; en magasin semble encore tr&#232;s incertaine


----------



## ayalakin (15 Février 2007)

bonjour,

je me posais une question : 

j'avais eu, il y a quelques temps, un problème avec ma borne airport express qui m'affichait le message "recherche hôte PPPoE" en boucle apres que l'assistant airport m'ai proposé (et que j'ai accepté) la mise a jour de ma borne airport en 6.3 ce qui a eu pour effet que mon modem n'etait plus supporté par cette version....la seule solution que j'ai trouvé fût un retour vers la version 5.5.1.....

y'a t il un risque pour que mon modem adsl ne fonctionne pas avec cette nouvelle airport extreme?


----------



## obportus (15 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca approche..... la borne est désormais référencée sur le site www.fnac.com et on peut la commander (livraison sous 4 à 12 jours...).
> 
> Par contre la disponibilité en magasin semble encore très incertaine



Je l'ai vu aujourd'hui disponible à la Fnac Saint Lazare à Paris. Elle doit être disponible partout maintenant.


----------



## ayalakin (16 Février 2007)

ayalakin a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je me posais une question :
> 
> ...



j'ai donc finalement craqué (et pris le risque de l'acheter hier soir).....
mon modem fonctionne et la connexion de mon macbook C2D semble être être enfin ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre (debit stable et plus de perte de connexion).....je n'ai pas fais les tests dans toute la maison mais le peu que j'ai testé est largement superieur a ce que j'avais lorsque j'utilisais le 802.11g....

par contre petit bémol concernant le partage d'une librairie iphoto via le disque partagé par la borne : il semblerait qu'il faut avoir la meme version de iphoto sur tous les postes  (c'est pas moi qui le dis mais le petit message au moment de l'ouverture de la librairie).

++


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2007)

obportus a dit:


> Je l'ai vu aujourd'hui disponible à la Fnac Saint Lazare à Paris. Elle doit être disponible partout maintenant.


 
Non pas encore dispo... il y en a juste une en démo, mais aucune autre en stock

Devrait arriver sous une semaine environ


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2007)

ayalakin a dit:


> ...
> 
> par contre petit bémol concernant le partage d'une librairie iphoto via le disque partagé par la borne : il semblerait qu'il faut avoir la meme version de iphoto sur tous les postes (c'est pas moi qui le dis mais le petit message au moment de l'ouverture de la librairie).
> 
> ++


 

Ca ce n'est pas lié à la borne. Que ce soit iPhoto ou iTunes, le partage de bibliothèque ne fonctionne qu'entre Mac ayant la même version du logiciel (car le format de ces bibliothèques a été modifié lors des changements de versions des softs)


----------



## ayalakin (16 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca ce n'est pas lié à la borne. Que ce soit iPhoto ou iTunes, le partage de bibliothèque ne fonctionne qu'entre Mac ayant la même version du logiciel (car le format de ces bibliothèques a été modifié lors des changements de versions des softs)



ok merci.
Pour itunes c'est pas trop genant mais c'est dommage pour iphoto.


----------



## iRono (17 Février 2007)

Salut a tous,

j'ai actuellement la version 4.2 de l'admin airport. Comment passer en version 5.0 ?

Merci !


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2007)

en achetant une nouvelle borne airport extreme


----------



## yret (17 Février 2007)

iRono a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> j'ai actuellement la version 4.2 de l'admin airport. Comment passer en version 5.0 ?
> 
> Merci !



pour ma part, impossible d'installer cette version 4.2 et je n'ai qu'un message m'indiquant de recommencer l'installation car "il y eu des erreurs" mais pas lesquelles...


----------



## iRono (18 Février 2007)

Salut, je remet ici un post qui touche à la nouvelle borne airport extreme que j'ai déjà mis ailleurs, car je pense qu'il sera mieux ici.

Voici donc mon soucis :

Je viens d'investir dans cette nouvelle borne airport extreme (et donc la version de l'utilitaire airport !).

Pour résumé vite tout fonctionne trés bien ! Installation facile tout est impec... mais ! Car il y a un mais.... la syncro ipod ne fonctionne pas.

Pour vous aider à peut être m'aider voici ma config :

ibook G4
Airport Express avec Airtunes
(nouvelle) Airport Extreme connectée en ethernet à modem ADSL (cegetel)
Disque dur Iomega Minimax avec concentrateur usb 2.0 connecté a la borne airport extreme.
iPod G5 connecté au disque dur sur port usb.

Explication du pb: 
Toutes mes bibliothèques (itunes, iphoto) sont sur le DD externe, j'y accede sans aucun
 pb en wifi grace à la borne extreme...

Lorsque je connecte mon ipod sur son dock (je rappelle que celui ci est connecté sur la borne airport extreme), il passe en mode "ne pas déconnecter" mais ne monte pas sur le bureau... et n'est pas reconnu par itunes... donc aucune syncro possible !

Voila, si vous pensez qu'il y a une solution, je suis pret à tout essayer !

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Peite question sur la nouvelle borne AirPort. Est-ce que ça fonctionne sans connexion internet? Le problème avec ma connexion WiFi c'est qu'elle ne fonctionne pas toujours. Alors du coup, comme la borne servirait à mettre en réseau mes deux imprimantes et mon disque dur externe entre mon MacMini et mon MacBook, donc je voudrais pouvoir les utiliser même quand la connexion ne fonctionne pas...

Et qu'en est-il de la rapidité de transfert de données? Je crois qu'avec mes appareils je n'aurai pas droit à la nouvelle norme... Je voudrais juste savoir si c'est jouables pour la sauvegarde de données.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## l'avocat (22 Février 2007)

Bonjour, comme il y en a qui apparemment testent la nouvelle borne 802.11n, une question: est-elle vraiment plus puissante? Vos expériences? 

Je me permets de vous embêter car nos bureaux sur un étage dans un superbe vieil immeuble aux murs épais m'ont fait... grimper aux murs avec ma borne airport 802.11g: mon mac mini intel situé à 10 m. (mais derrière deux murs) recevait (entre 1 et 3 sur l'état airport) ou pas... Ca allait meiux en ouvrant la fenêtre, si, si... 

Alosr perceus et câble RJ-45 mais c'est moche! Si le 802.11n atteignait mon mini, j'achète la borne..?


----------



## La mouette (23 Février 2007)

Revue arstechnica


----------



## chipchipe (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis équipé d'un power pc G4 AGP.
Je souhaiterais me connecté avec une carte airpor.

Que dois je acheter?

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (27 Février 2007)

chipchipe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis équipé d'un power pc G4 AGP.
> Je souhaiterais me connecté avec une carte airpor.
> ...


 
une carte airport


----------



## SirG (27 Février 2007)

Peut-on connecter un scanner avec cette nouvelle borne?

J'ai un souci: mes disques durs réagissent différemment avec cet accessoire. Mon LaCie 2"5 est visible, mais quand je clique dessus, pas de fichier dedans alors qu'il possède près de 70 Go de données. Quant à mon Triple Interface branché en USB il n'apparaît pas sous Airport Disk Utility. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'en décrire la cause?

Merci.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Février 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Peut-on connecter un scanner avec cette nouvelle borne?
> 
> quote]
> 
> oui, tout à fait, mais attention aux nombre de choses que tu connectes dessus, il n'y a qu'un port usb.


----------



## chipchipe (27 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> une carte airport



oui mais laquelle,j'ai vu qu'il y en avait 2 sortes.
Et faut-il une borne?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CERDAN (28 Février 2007)

chipchipe a dit:


> oui mais laquelle,j'ai vu qu'il y en avait 2 sortes.
> Et faut-il une borne?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
Désolé chipchipe, moi, je regarde sur le site apple, sur le store, il n'y qu'une carte, tu as quoi comme système ? car il faut au moins MAC OS X 10.2 ou +.  ( 50 )

Pourquoi veux-tu une borne, tu as bien une livebox, et c'est bien suffisant.


----------



## chipchipe (28 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Désolé chipchipe, moi, je regarde sur le site apple, sur le store, il n'y qu'une carte, tu as quoi comme système ? car il faut au moins MAC OS X 10.2 ou +.  ( 50 )
> 
> Pourquoi veux-tu une borne, tu as bien une livebox, et c'est bien suffisant.



Je te remercie pour ce complément d'infos


----------



## ayalakin (1 Mars 2007)

ayalakin a dit:


> j'ai donc finalement craqu&#233; (et pris le risque de l'acheter hier soir).....
> mon modem fonctionne et la connexion de mon macbook C2D semble &#234;tre &#234;tre enfin ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre (debit stable et plus de perte de connexion).....je n'ai pas fais les tests dans toute la maison mais le peu que j'ai test&#233; est largement superieur a ce que j'avais lorsque j'utilisais le 802.11g....
> 
> ++



bon ben finalement meme en etant en 802.11n uniquement (5ghz)....j'ai toujours les memes probl&#232;mes de reception deplorable qu'avant (802.11g)....deseperant surtout que ces soucis n'existaient pas sur mon precedent ibook G4....


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Peut-on connecter un scanner avec cette nouvelle borne?
> 
> Merci.


 
Non je ne crois pas... uniquement disque dur usb2 ou imprimante usb (ou les 2 en passant par un hub usb)


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Non je ne crois pas... uniquement disque dur usb2 ou imprimante usb (ou les 2 en passant par un hub usb)


 
si on peux partager une imprimante, on peux partager un scanner.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> si on peux partager une imprimante, on peux partager un scanner.


 
ah bon?  POurtant les données circulent en sens inverse! (du Mac vers l'imprimante mais du scanner au Mac) et il me semble qu'on à plusieurs fois évoqué le fait qu'avec les imprimantes tout en un, seule l'impression était possible lorsqu'on les branche sur une borne Airport EXpress. Je suppose que c'est la même chose avec l'Airport Extrême.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

ce n'est pas le meme fonctionnement qu'avec une livebox   ? J'en ai une chez moi, et je peux te dire que tout est partagé , du moins je crois.


----------



## SirG (2 Mars 2007)

Je posais cette question car mon scanner étant relié à ma borne, n'est pas détecté comme relié avec mes ordinateurs. D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi des soucis avec les durs.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> les durs.


les disques dur ?:rateau:


----------



## SirG (2 Mars 2007)

Un LaCie Triple Interface non reconnu et une LaCie 2"5 reconnu, mais apparaissant vide. J'ai fait plein de manipulations, mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Un LaCie Triple Interface non reconnu et une LaCie 2"5 reconnu, mais apparaissant vide. J'ai fait plein de manipulations, mais rien n'y fait.


Ils ont été formattés par Utilitaire Disque?


----------



## SirG (3 Mars 2007)

Formatés par Utilitaire Disque? Tu veux dire qu'on ne peux pas connecter de disques déjà remplis?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Formatés par Utilitaire Disque? Tu veux dire qu'on ne peux pas connecter de disques déjà remplis?



Non en principe ça marche... mais MacOS reconnait plus facilement les disques qu'il a lui-même formattés


----------



## SirG (4 Mars 2007)

Pour info, mes disques sont par défaut en FAT32 (plus pratique pour moi qui vais sur des systèmes Windows). Est-ce que ça pose un problème? Personnellement, je ne pense pas puisque l'Airport Extreme est compatible avec les PC tournant sous Windows.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Merci d'éviter le côté "chat" dans un fil épinglé, même si la problématique est intéressante.
Je vais devoir faire un peu de ménage


----------



## SirG (4 Mars 2007)

Tout &#224; fait d'accord sur le principe, mais devant le manque d'informations &#224; ce sujet de la part d'Apple, le forum permet quant &#224; lui de fournir quelques renseignements par l'exp&#233;rience de chacun. Recr&#233;ons un autre topic dans ce cas.

Tout &#224; fait ! Je t'en laisse la paternit&#233;


----------



## bebopalula (8 Mars 2007)

Concernant Airport Disk, je partage mon exp&#233;rience :

J'ai gal&#233;r&#233; pendant des heures pour faire fonctionner correctement le truc.
J'avais confiance dans la configuration de la borne donc j'ai cherch&#233; ailleurs et...
...J'ai trouv&#233; ! (enfin, &#231;a fonctionne bien pour le moment.)

Les soucis :
Connexion au disque OK mais bloquage / plantage du finder de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire, &#233;ventuellement acc&#232;s impossible au disque entier (pas la partie User).
La partie "User" affichait les fichiers de la partie "Shared" mais si re-connexion au disque &#231;a fonctionnait.
En gros, un comportement al&#233;atoire...
Mais pas de probl&#232;me d'authentification (je pr&#233;cise au cas o&#251;...)


La solution :
1 - J'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPV6 Comme indiqu&#233; ici
 :
Ca ne suffisait pas.

2 - J'ai supprim&#233; les espaces et accents dans le nom du disque ET dans le nom d'utilisateur (acc&#232;s au disque par des comptes)

Pour l'instant, &#231;a a l'air stable...


----------



## EppO (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai tellement envie de "débrider" mon macbook pro en 802.11n, mais une question me taraude et m'empeche de me précipiter sur ma CB:
- j'ai bien vu que l'utilitaire à installer (sous mac os X ou windows), airport utility me semble-t-il, permet de "découvrir" le disque rattaché à la borne et de le monter. Mais qu'en est-il de linux ? puis je mounter le DD rattaché en USB à la borne ? ca me semble compliqué vu la connectivité USB, mais sait-on jamais... Un non serait dommage car je n'ai qu'un seul ordi allumé 24/24 et bizarrement il n'est pas sous mac os ni windows.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2007)

personnellement, il y a un point qui me semble perfectible sur Airport Disk....

SI pour une raison ou une autre on &#233;teint le disque usb (pour moi c'est un disque de sauvegarde que je n'ai pas envie de laisser allum&#233; en permanence), ou si dans l'utilitaire AirportDisk on demande de d&#233;connecter tous les utilisateurs, pour que ce disque soit &#224; nouveau reconnu il faut d&#233;brancher la borne et la rebrancher.

Visiblement elle ne reconnait les p&#233;rip&#233;hriques usb reli&#233;s qu'&#224; l'allumage et pas "&#224; chaud".

C'est un peu chiant....


----------



## Laurent_h (26 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il n'y a plus qu'a attendre l'arrivé de la version 5 de l'admin airport en libre accès sur le site d'apple



Bonjour à tous, 

On en est où de ce point de vue ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> personnellement, il y a un point qui me semble perfectible sur Airport Disk....
> 
> SI pour une raison ou une autre on &#233;teint le disque usb (pour moi c'est un disque de sauvegarde que je n'ai pas envie de laisser allum&#233; en permanence), ou si dans l'utilitaire AirportDisk on demande de d&#233;connecter tous les utilisateurs, pour que ce disque soit &#224; nouveau reconnu il faut d&#233;brancher la borne et la rebrancher.
> 
> ...


 
Je corrige ce point... en fait il suffit de pr&#233;ciser dans l'utilitaire AirportDisk de reconnaitre automatiquement les disques connect&#233;s, et au r&#233;allumage du disque il est mont&#233; sur le bureau des Macs autoris&#233;s
Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas compris l'utilit&#233; de cet Utilitaire Airport Disque... pouruqoi ne pas l'avoir int&#233;gr&#233; dans l'utilitaire Airport dans l'onglet consacr&#233; aux disques durs??? Un utilitaire sp&#233;cifique pour juste 2 cases &#224; cocher (affichage du menu AirportDisque et reconnaissance automatique des disques connect&#233;s)!!!!???





Un autre point que je voulais signaler, c'est que cette borne d&#233;gage pas mal de chaleur.  Je l'avais pos&#233;e sur un disque usb2 au format apple mini (Disque LaCie), j'ai d&#251; assez vite sur&#233;lever la borne car la chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e par celle-ci conduisait le ventilateur du disque dur &#224; tourner en permanence &#224; vitesse maxi (avec le bruit que je vous laisse imaginer)


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

Apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour de l'utilitaire Airport qu'Apple vient de diffuser, il me semblait qu'une mise &#224; jour du firmware de la borne Extreme allait se faire.... Hors je lance le nouvel Utilitaire Airport (version 5.1) et il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de mise &#224; jour disponible....

Comment v&#233;rifier que ma borne est bien &#224; jour avec le bon firmware???
ma borne Extreme indique version 7.0
ma borne Express indique version 6.3

Est-ce OK?


----------



## dupontrodo (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
alors voilà j'ai lu les 5 pages du topic, et les réponses à toutes mes questions ne sont pas forcément dedans donc je vais vous expliquer ce que j'aimerai faire avec cette borne si je l'achète.

J'ai :
- MacBook CoreDuo 2GHz
- Mac Mini CoreDuo 1.83 GHz
- imprimante tt en un HP
- imprimante photo kodak
- disque dur 200Go Iomega MiniMax
- Freebox HD

J'aimerai donc pouvoir grâce à cette borne brancher mon DD externe et mes imprimantes grâce à un HUB USB car pour le moment, je ne peux accèder sur le MacBook à mes bibliothèques iTunes et iPhoto que si le Mac Mini (auquel le DD est branché) est allumé et si les applis sont ouvertes.
Est-ce que je peux donc heberger les bibliothèques sur le DD externe branché à la borne, et que iTunes et iPhoto de mes 2 Macs puissent y accéder ?
Merci


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> On en est où de ce point de vue ?



elle n'est toujours pas en ligne accès sur le site d'apple


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> elle n'est toujours pas en ligne accès sur le site d'apple


Mais elle est incluse dans la mise à jour accessible à tous, à condition d'aller récupérer les utilitaires dans le package de mise à jour avec Pacifist....


----------



## dupontrodo (5 Avril 2007)

Si l'on branche sur la borne Airport Extreme un disque dur tel que le Iomega MiniMax qui fait également office de HUB USB et si l'on branche une imprimante dessus, est-ce que cela evite d'avoir un HUB directement branché sur la borne ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2007)

dupontrodo a dit:


> Si l'on branche sur la borne Airport Extreme un disque dur tel que le Iomega MiniMax qui fait &#233;galement office de HUB USB et si l'on branche une imprimante dessus, est-ce que cela evite d'avoir un HUB directement branch&#233; sur la borne ?
> Merci


 
Oui c'est exactement ce que j'ai fais (mais avec un disque LaCie 500 Go qui fait aussi hub usb2)

Mon seul souci, c'est que la chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e par la borne Extreme est telle, que le ventilo du disque dur tourne en permanence &#224; fond (avec un bruit tr&#232;s g&#234;nant)

J'envisage donc d'&#233;loigner ce disque de la borne (c'est con, j'avais choisi ce disque justement parcequ'il &#233;tait &#224; la m&#234;me taille que la borne et permettait donc un empilage des 2 &#233;l&#233;ments)


----------



## dupontrodo (5 Avril 2007)

Ok merci pour le renseignement !!
Tant mieux alors si ça marche !! Pas besoin de hub et je vias pouvoir brancher mes 2 imprimantes sur mon disque du coup !!
Cool !
Merci !!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour de l'utilitaire Airport qu'Apple vient de diffuser, il me semblait qu'une mise &#224; jour du firmware de la borne Extreme allait se faire.... Hors je lance le nouvel Utilitaire Airport (version 5.1) et il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de mise &#224; jour disponible....
> 
> Comment v&#233;rifier que ma borne est bien &#224; jour avec le bon firmware???
> ma borne Extreme indique version 7.0
> ...



Tu as la m&#234;me config que moi mais je patauge:
- configurer la nouvelle extreme et connexion sur le net = pas de probl&#232;me
- tenter de mettre en service en mode relay (WDS) mon ancienne borne express = mission impossible!

Question:
L'utilitaire de la nouvelle borne extreme ne reconnait pas l'ancienne borne express ... impossible de voir apparaitre les deux bornes en m&#234;me temps dans le nouvel utilitaire airport
Comment faire alors pour les mettre en mode WDS??
J'ai tout essay&#233; en vain


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2007)

jo_6466 a dit:


> Question:
> L'utilitaire de la nouvelle borne extreme ne reconnait pas l'ancienne borne express ... impossible de voir apparaitre les deux bornes en même temps dans le nouvel utilitaire airport
> Comment faire alors pour les mettre en mode WDS??
> J'ai tout essayé en vain



Peut être que ce fil t'aidera, mais à mon avis, s'il elle reconnait pas ta borne tu dois sois
1-réinitialiser (ca a fait la même chose chez moi et je me suis tirer les cheveux...ca peut venir de la)
2-changer le canal ou le "format" du wifi, n a b et g( je peux pas t'en dire plus car je suis pas spécialiste   )
3-...  ou alors la borne est trop éloignée...


----------



## JPD (11 Avril 2007)

jo_6466 a dit:


> Tu as la même config que moi mais je patauge:
> - configurer la nouvelle extreme et connexion sur le net = pas de problème
> - tenter de mettre en service en mode relay (WDS) mon ancienne borne express = mission impossible!
> 
> ...



j'ai reussi en retablissant les reglages d'usine de la borne express:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108044-fr
elle est alors apparue dans l'utilitaire.
j'ai parametre la borne extrem, bascule vers l'express pour la parametrer.
j'ai pas mon portable pour me deplacer et faire les tests mais la borne est au vert maintenant.


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2007)

Je confirme qu'il faut remettre la borne Express &#224; la configuration d'usine pour pouvoir la configurer avec l'utilitaire Airport 5.1






La nouvelle borne et la norme "n" apportent vraiment un gain impressionnant


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2007)

J'ai une burne Extreme cr&#233;ant un r&#233;seau sur lequel se trouvent:

- un iMac G4 &#233;quip&#233; d'une carte Airport de toute 1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (802.11b &#224; 11 MBps avec restriction fran&#231;aise sur le criptage &#224; 40bit seulement)
- un powerbook G3 avec carte WiFi PCMCIA Farallon SkyLine 802.11b 11 MBps
- une borne Express reli&#233;e &#224; ma chaine HiFi (donc en 802.11g)

Lorsque dans l'utilitaire Airport 5.1 je vais dans l'onglet avanc&#233; de la borne Extr&#234;me pour consulter l'historique, sur le graphique qui affiche les d&#233;bits des clients du r&#233;seau (avec l'att&#233;nuation du signal et le bruit), je vois
- en face de l'adresse MAC de la borne Express: d&#233;bit 54
- en face de l'adresse MAC de la carte PCMCIA du Powerbook: 11
- en face de l'adresse MAC de la carte Airport de l'iMac: 27


Alors j'ai 2 &#233;tonnements:

1 - j'ai l'impression que la borne Extr&#234;me sait g&#233;rer simultan&#233;ment plusieurs d&#233;bits (alors que je pensais que d&#232;s qu'on avait une carte 802.11b dans le r&#233;seau, tout le monde &#233;tait limit&#233; &#224; 11 MBps)... est-ce li&#233; &#224; la norme 802.11n ?

2 - le d&#233;bit indiqu&#233; pour la carte Airport de l'iMac (27...) me surprends! POurquoi n'est-ce pas 11 ??? Est-ce un bug? Ou bien cette carte sait-elle r&#233;ellement travailler en 27 MBps????


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai une burne Extreme



Eh bien... Ca laisse penseur


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2007)

Derni&#232;re petite question.....

Chaque fois qu'on lance l'utilitaire Airport 5.1, on est par d&#233;faut en configuration automatique des bornes via l'assistant. Pour passer en configuration manuelle il faut taper POmme-L.  Y aurait-il un moyen pour ouvrir cet utilitaire directement en configuration manuelle????


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2007)

Lorsque j'ouvre l'utilitaire, la configuration , si changée avant, ne change pas si je redémarre l'utilitaire.
Par contre, l'utilitaire se met "défaut" que lorsque je réinitialise mes bornes.


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Lorsque j'ouvre l'utilitaire, la configuration , si changée avant, ne change pas si je redémarre l'utilitaire.
> Par contre, l'utilitaire se met "défaut" que lorsque je réinitialise mes bornes.


 
Bizarre.... moi je tombe systématiquement sur la fenêtre comme la copie d'écran de La Mouette ci-dessus
POur passer en config manuelle et voir en haut de fenêtre les icones Internet, Disque dur, Imprimante... il faut que je fasse un POmme-L


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi ...


----------



## CERDAN (18 Avril 2007)

tr&#232;s bisarre, j'aterris tout de suite sur la configuration dela borne en cliquant dessus ???


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2007)

Double click sur l'image de la borne tu arrives dessus

Un click sur la capture écran..

Voilà ..


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Double click sur l'image de la borne tu arrives dessus
> 
> Un click sur la capture écran..
> 
> Voilà ..




Yess!! Génial!   j'en avais un peu marre de faire un POmme-L à chaque fois.

en plus via le double-clic, comme on ouvre une autre fenêtre, on peut afficher simultanément plusieurs bornes


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est très pratique


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2007)

je suis content de t'avoir aid&#233;, combien de bornes peu configurer l'utiliaire &#224; votre avis ? 5 ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Je suis à 4 à la maison .. et ça fonctionne


----------



## Pixyweb (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'installer une borne Airport Extrême mais j'ai des soucis.

Ma config : iMac Core Duo 2.16 Ghz - Mac OS X 10.4.9 - Livebox reliée en ethernet à la borne Airport + imprimante en USB.

J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour des logiciels Aiport, le voyant est vert :

- quand je lance l'utilitaire airport la borne est bien détectée
- quand j'imprime un document ça fonctionne

mais impossible de me connecter en wifi pour utiliser Internet, mon voyant airport dans la barre de menu reste grisé et le réseau que j'ai créé n'est pas détecté.  

Quand je vais dans Préférences système => Réseau, la ligne Airport a un voyant rouge et indique que c'est activé mais non connecté à un réseau.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Tu as bien branché le câble RJ-45 sur le port WAN ?


----------



## Pixyweb (19 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as bien branch&#233; le c&#226;ble RJ-45 sur le port WAN ?



Oui, le cable reliant la Livebox &#224; la borne est bien sur le port WAN.
J'ai 2 iMac, m&#234;me configuration, aucun ne d&#233;tecte le r&#233;seau pour Internet et le partage de fichiers en wifi.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Dans les préf. système tu as quoi , sous l'onglet TCP/IP ? et PPPoE ?


----------



## SirG (19 Avril 2007)

En fait, tu ne dois pas avoir besoin de créer de nouveau réseau, il me semble (si mes souvenirs sont bons). Juste voir si le réseau apparaît, c'est déjà pas mal.

Qu'as-tu quand tu cliques sur 'SE CONNECTER'? 

Tu dois avoir ça, normalement.


----------



## Pixyweb (19 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Dans les préf. système tu as quoi , sous l'onglet TCP/IP ? et PPPoE ?



TCP/IP
Configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
Rien n'est indiqué pour le reste, cases vierges.

PPPoE
Se connecter via PPPoE n'est pas coché.


----------



## Pixyweb (19 Avril 2007)

SirG a dit:


> En fait, tu ne dois pas avoir besoin de créer de nouveau réseau, il me semble (si mes souvenirs sont bons). Juste voir si le réseau apparaît, c'est déjà pas mal.
> 
> Qu'as-tu quand tu cliques sur 'SE CONNECTER'?
> 
> Tu dois avoir ça, normalement.



Je n'ai rien, aucun réseau.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Pixyweb a dit:


> TCP/IP
> Configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
> Rien n'est indiqué pour le reste, cases vierges.
> 
> ...



Tu dois avoir une adresse IP qui s'inscrit, Tu as une IP fixe ?


----------



## Pixyweb (19 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu dois avoir une adresse IP qui s'inscrit, Tu as une IP fixe ?



Aucune adresse IP qui s'inscrit et pas d'IP fixe, je ne comprends vraiment pas d'o&#249; &#231;a peut venir.


----------



## aDEM°21 (19 Avril 2007)

bonjour, 

j'ai aussi un problème avec la nouvelle airport extreme ! quelqu'un pourrai t il m'aider ?
voilà, en fait je l'ai instaler tout à l'heure avec mon MBP et tout marche très bien mais sur le PC portable il ne détecte pas notre réseau mais celui des voisins, oui ! Que dois je faire ? aidez moi vite svp !

merci !


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Pixyweb a dit:


> Aucune adresse IP qui s'inscrit et pas d'IP fixe, je ne comprends vraiment pas d'o&#249; &#231;a peut venir.



Essaie Ici: http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame2.cgi?u=http&#37;3A//assistance.wanadoo.fr/reponse1098.asp


----------



## SirG (19 Avril 2007)

As-tu bien coché la case 'Permettre la configuration via le port WAN Ethernet' dans l'Utilitaire Airport?


----------



## aDEM°21 (19 Avril 2007)

SirG a dit:


> As-tu bien coché la case 'Permettre la configuration via le port WAN Ethernet' dans l'Utilitaire Airport?



oui oui mais la case "rendre la configuration publique dans le système via bonjour" est elle imporante ? pcq quand je fais celà, le configurateur me le refuse..


----------



## SirG (19 Avril 2007)

Désolé, mais ce message était destiné à Pixyweb. 

Sous Windows, le wifi c'est un peu coton. J'avais bien galéré à l'époque pour configurer mes connexions sur mon portable. En espérant que Vista ait un peu amélioré les choses.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

aDEM°21 a dit:


> oui oui mais la case "rendre la configuration publique dans le système via bonjour" est elle imporante ? pcq quand je fais celà, le configurateur me le refuse..



Non ce n'est pas important


----------



## aDEM°21 (19 Avril 2007)

personne ne peux m'aider ?


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2007)

aDEM°21 a dit:


> personne ne peux m'aider ?



Va dans l'utilitaire wifi de windows, regarde les réseaux sans fil disponibles, si il n'y en a pas, essaye de configurer la conexion avec le mbp. ( avec l'utilitaire airport ). Si il y en a un appuie sur se connecter


----------



## SirG (20 Avril 2007)

Tant qu'on est dans le sujet sur cette borne, depuis la mise à jour en 7.1 (depuis que je l'ai fait hier, donc), celle-ci clignote en orange, mais me permet de me connecter au net et d'imprimer. 

Késako?


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2007)

Tu as essayé de la débrancher et de la re allumer... ?


----------



## SirG (20 Avril 2007)

Ben, pas de changement, et pourtant j'ai vérifié les paramètres et mis à jour l'utilitaire Airport après les réglages.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Tant qu'on est dans le sujet sur cette borne, depuis la mise à jour en 7.1 (depuis que je l'ai fait hier, donc), celle-ci clignote en orange, mais me permet de me connecter au net et d'imprimer.
> 
> Késako?


Si elle clignote orange, quand tu lances l'utilitaire Airport, le voyant orange va également être représenté dans la fenêtre principale résumant la config de la borne. Clique sur ce petit rond orange et tu auras l'explication de la raison de cet orange! (par exemple, ton réseau n'est pas sécurisé par un mot de passe WAP ou WEP)


----------



## SirG (20 Avril 2007)

Ben voilà ce qu'il y a:





Les trois clients sont mon iMac, mon PowerBook et mon MacBook.


----------



## Pixyweb (21 Avril 2007)

Merci pour votre aide mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème d'accès à la borne en wifi, je me suis donc décidé à tout mettre en ethernet mais je rencontre un autre problème.

Borne Airport Extrême avec Livebox sur le port Wan + 2 iMac branchés sur les ports Ethernet : quand je vais dans Finder > Réseau le Mac n° 1 permet d'accéder au Mac n° 2 donc le réseau fonctionne mais du Mac n° 2 je n'arrive pas à voir le Mac n° 1.


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2007)

j'ai depuis hier un probl&#232;me nouveau sur ma borne Extr&#234;me reli&#233;e via un hub USB &#224; un disque dur et une imprimante.
Quand j&#233;teins le disque dur (c'est un disque de sauvegarde que je ne laisse pas allum&#233; en permanence), la borne perd temporairement la connexion internet et doit la r&#233;&#233;tablir (elle est reli&#233;e &#224; un modem ADSL en Ethernet) et surtout elle perd l'imprimante usb.... plus possible d'imprimer!

Il faut que je r&#233;initialise la borne pour qu'elle retrouve ses p&#233;riph&#233;riques (sauf qu'&#224; la r&#233;initialisation, en scannant le port usb, elle r&#233;active le disque dur qui se r&#233;allume... et si je le r&#233;&#233;teins, rebelotte, perte de connexion internet, relance de la porc&#233;dure de connexion et PERTE de l'imprimante)


----------



## SirG (21 Avril 2007)

On est tous embêtés à notre façon avec cette mise à jour à ce que je vois.


----------



## La mouette (21 Avril 2007)

Non, moi ça va


----------



## CERDAN (21 Avril 2007)

Pixyweb a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème d'accès à la borne en wifi, je me suis donc décidé à tout mettre en ethernet mais je rencontre un autre problème.
> 
> Borne Airport Extrême avec Livebox sur le port Wan + 2 iMac branchés sur les ports Ethernet : quand je vais dans Finder > Réseau le Mac n° 1 permet d'accéder au Mac n° 2 donc le réseau fonctionne mais du Mac n° 2 je n'arrive pas à voir le Mac n° 1.



Normal , il n'y a qu'un seul port ethernet pour le réseau sur la livebox, et l'autre sert à la télévision


----------



## Pixyweb (21 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Normal , il n'y a qu'un seul port ethernet pour le réseau sur la livebox, et l'autre sert à la télévision



Les 2 iMac sont branchés en ethernet sur la borne Airport et non pas sur la Livebox. 
Sur ma borne il y a donc de branché : la livebox sur le wan, une imprimante sur le port usb et 2 imac chacun sur un port ethernet.

Problème : le mac 1 voit le mac 2 mais pas le contraire.


----------



## SirG (21 Avril 2007)

Question bête: l'utilitaire Airport est installé sur les deux machines?


----------



## SirG (21 Avril 2007)

Après divers fouilles et quelques réinitialisations de la borne, j'ai retrouvé mon voyant vert. Seulement, voilà, j'ai le réseau mais pas de connexion à internet. Pourtant, mon câble éthernet est bien branché (il l'était déjà avant, quand ça fonctionnait). 

Pas de souci du côté de l'impression, du partage iTunes, par contre, je ne sais plus comment on se connecte aux disques durs des ordinateurs reliés.:rose:


----------



## SirG (26 Avril 2007)

Je me pose une question.

La mise à jour vers 7.1 a supprimé la posiblité de choisir les modes 802.11 b/g. Désormais, le mode 802.11 n est par défaut (même si c'est marqué entre parenthèses qu'il est rétro-compatible).
Ce que je me demande c'est si cela a un rapport avec le fait que je ne puisse plus avoir accès à internet.

En même temps, si quelqu'un aurait l'amabilité de 'screenshooter' ses configurations pour comprarer avec mes réglages.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2007)

- la nouvelle borne extr&#234;me 
- imprimante Canon MF4120
- osx 10.4.9

1) lorsque je branche l'imprimante directement sur le port USB de mon ImacG5 .. l'imprimante est reconnue et son driver special MAC-UFRII est bien propos&#233; ... l'impression se fait parfaitement

2) lorsque je d&#233;place cette imprimante sur le port usb de la borne extr&#234;me , l'imprimante est bien reconnue mais le driver sp&#233;cial MAC-URFII n'est plus propos&#233; et le mode generic prend sa place .. l'imprimante ne fonctionne pas

questions :
- le port usb de la borne extr&#234;me n'est pas la simple recopie de celui de l'imaG5?
- le driver doit-il se trouver &#224; un endroit particulier pour qu'il soit trouv&#233; par la borne extreme?

merci pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

Que dit l'utilitaire configuration d'imprimante ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Que dit l'utilitaire configuration d'imprimante ?


lorsque je le lance je vois ceci :

"nom de l'imprimante" = Canon MF4100 series 
"connexion" = bonjour
"nom" = Canon MF4100 series 
"emplacement" = nom de la borne extr&#234;me
"imprimer via" = on me demande de selectionner un pilote ou une imprimante mais:
- si je choisi Canon on me propose des drivers CUPS qui ne correspondent pas &#224; mon imprimante
- si je choisi "automatique" on me conduit &#224; du g&#233;n&#233;rique qui ne m&#234;ne &#224; rien

Lorsque je connecte directement l'imprimante sur mon Imac j'obtiens instantan&#233;ment ceci:
"imprimer via" = Canon URFII qui est le driver que j'ai install&#233; d&#232;s mon achat et &#231;a marche bien &#233;videment

Petite question: le port USB de la borne extreme poss&#232;de-t-il une adresse IP propre? car lorsque je choisi "plus d'imprimante" on me propose le bon driver mais on me demande l'adresse IP de l'imprimante que je ne connais pas!!


.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

jo_6466 a dit:


> ....
> Petite question: le port USB de la borne extreme possède-t-il une adresse IP propre? car lorsque je choisi "plus d'imprimante" on me propose le bon driver mais on me demande l'adresse IP de l'imprimante que je ne connais pas!!
> 
> 
> .


 
L'impression via Airport se fait sur l'adresse IP de la borne Airport (10.0.1.1 chez moi) sur le port 10000

Alors essaie de donner  10.0.1.1:10000 comme adresse IP (je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnera)


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> L'impression via Airport se fait sur l'adresse IP de la borne Airport (10.0.1.1 chez moi) sur le port 10000
> 
> Alors essaie de donner  10.0.1.1:10000 comme adresse IP (je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnera)



Non malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas
L'adresse est pareille à la tienne mais comment as-tu fait pour déterminer le port utilisé???


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2007)

Avec un petit utilitaire nomm&#233; EavesDrop qui affiche toute les communications entrantes et sortantes. En lan&#231;ant une impression, j'ai vu que &#231;a produisait des envois de donn&#233;es sur l'IP 10.0.1.1 et sur le port 10000.

De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on j'ai trouv&#233; les ports utilis&#233;s par AirTunes et par AirPort Disk


----------



## Zyrol (4 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec un petit utilitaire nommé EavesDrop qui affiche toute les communications entrantes et sortantes. En lançant une impression, j'ai vu que ça produisait des envois de données sur l'IP 10.0.1.1 et sur le port 10000.
> 
> De la même façon j'ai trouvé les ports utilisés par AirTunes et par AirPort Disk



génial ce petit soft


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec un petit utilitaire nommé EavesDrop qui affiche toute les communications entrantes et sortantes. En lançant une impression, j'ai vu que ça produisait des envois de données sur l'IP 10.0.1.1 et sur le port 10000.
> 
> De la même façon j'ai trouvé les ports utilisés par AirTunes et par AirPort Disk



Quelle imprimante utilises-tu?
Tu as dû utiliser une adresse IP pour faire fonctionner ton imprimante?


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2007)

jo_6466 a dit:


> Quelle imprimante utilises-tu?
> Tu as dû utiliser une adresse IP pour faire fonctionner ton imprimante?



Canon S750 qui a été reconnue immédiatement sans souci. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de spécifier une adresse IP

L'adresse IP et le port, par contre, m'ont servi à limiter le flux de données envoyées à l'imprimante car si ça arrive trop vite, elle pert les pédales, s'arrête d'imprimer et il faut que je réinitialise la borne Airport pour qu'elle soit à nouveau capable d'imprimer


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec un petit utilitaire nommé EavesDrop qui affiche toute les communications entrantes et sortantes. En lançant une impression, j'ai vu que ça produisait des envois de données sur l'IP 10.0.1.1 et sur le port 10000.
> 
> De la même façon j'ai trouvé les ports utilisés par AirTunes et par AirPort Disk



génial, je me prenait la tête avec la commande sudotcpdump :love:


----------



## wolverine (8 Mai 2007)

en tous cas c'est un vrai plaisir le wifi avec la toute nouvelle borne airport extreme !! :love:


----------



## brownsugardbv (23 Mai 2007)

J'ai une aiport extreme sur laquelle est connecté un disque dur USB. Aucun pbe pour partager ce disque sur le réseau local ..mais je souhaite pouvoir y accéder par le Net. Les paramètres sont apparemment dans le menu "AVANCE" et l'onglet 'Bonjour' mais je ne sais pas quelles infos saisir dans cette fenêtre.
Pour info, je suis abonné chez Free avec une IP fixe et j'ai fait la demande de "personnalisation de mon reverse DNS" chez free hier ...
Anyone can help ?

P.S la freebow ne sert que de modem. C'est la borne Aiport extrème qui gérela distribution des adresses pour les différents Mac et le wi-fi


----------



## iggy78 (28 Mai 2007)

Dans ce cas là dans onglet disque tu coches partager ce disque via bonjour sur internet...

Ensuite de ton poste connecté a distance sur le net:
afp://<@IP_fixe_free>
ou
afp://<adresse_dns_fournie_par_free>

Pas besoin de configurer Bonjour (actuellement fait office de simple DynDNS)


----------



## brownsugardbv (31 Mai 2007)

Je tape afp:// depuis le finder, le navigateur ... ?
Pour l'instant çà ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

brownsugardbv a dit:


> Je tape afp:// depuis le finder, le navigateur ... ?
> Pour l'instant çà ne fonctionne pas ...


Finder: Menu Aller -> Se connecter à
tu tappes "afp://ton-ip" ou "afp://ton-reverse" et c'est bon.


----------



## CERDAN (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je viens d'apercevoir un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne &#233;trange chez moi.

Sur ma borne wifi "n", le voyant est subitement pass&#233; au bleu !!!! qu'est ce que ca veut dire ? Rien de pr&#233;cis&#233; dans le manuel.  vous pourrez peut &#234;tre m'aider. 

edit : j'&#233;tait en train d'essayer de connecter mon pc sur la borne. Comme ma borne est en R&#233;seau WDS, pour ajouter un client sans fil je dois aller dans "Borne d'acc&#232;s" puis dans "Ajouter des clients sans fil". Puis je rencontre un menu dont je n'apprecie gu&#232;re. 

" Il existe deux facon d'autoriser un client &#224; acc&#232;der &#224; votre r&#233;seau prot&#233;g&#233; par mot de passe sans qu'il ne saisisse ce dernier.Vous pouvez saisir un PIN pour l'utilisateur, soit permettre l'acc&#232;s au premier client tentant d'acceder au r&#233;seau"

le probl&#232;me est que mon pc ne reconnait que ma livebox et un r&#233;seau du coin. Le logiciel aurait du me permettre de d&#233;tecter mon r&#233;seau airport. Je ne connait non plus le PIN de mon pc.

Y a t-il une autre solution pour connecter mon pc sur internet ( en passant par la borne bien sur ) ?




edit : le bleu vient du fait que j'essayais de connecter le pc avec le PIN, qu'elqu'un peu m'expliquer ce domaine ?


ce serait tr&#232;s gentil,

je vous remercie.


----------



## CERDAN (7 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens d'apercevoir un phénomène étrange chez moi.
> 
> Sur ma borne wifi "n", le voyant est subitement passé au bleu !!!! qu'est ce que ca veut dire ? Rien de précisé dans le manuel.  vous pourrez peut être m'aider.
> 
> ...



Problème résolu avec des cables, merci


----------



## capitaine_choc (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour.
Je m'interesse à l'airport extreme, étant donné que j'ai besoin d'un boitier qui fasse serveur d'impression et éventuellement serveur de fichiers.
Le taux de pannes sur l'airport express semble énorme, sur macbidouille c'est à croire qu'elles explosent toutes entre 15 et 18 mois. Est-ce que l'airport extreme a aussi des problèmes de fiabilité?
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2007)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je m'interesse à l'airport extreme, étant donné que j'ai besoin d'un boitier qui fasse serveur d'impression et éventuellement serveur de fichiers.
> Le taux de pannes sur l'airport express semble énorme, sur macbidouille c'est à croire qu'elles explosent toutes entre 15 et 18 mois. Est-ce que l'airport extreme a aussi des problèmes de fiabilité?
> Merci.



On n'en sait rien encore..... elle est sortie depuis moins de 18 mois!


----------



## capitaine_choc (27 Août 2007)

Oui enfin même avant 18 mois des produits peuvent avoir des problèmes. Par exemple les mighty mouse que j'ai eu sont tombés en panne en 2 mois maximum.


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2007)

Oui mais si les bornes Extreme connaissent le m&#234;me d&#233;faut de conception que les Express, on le saura lorsque les premi&#232;res commercialis&#233;es auront entre 15 et 18 mois (un composant de l'alim qui ne tient pas &#224; la chaleur et qui vieillit tr&#232;s vite jusqu'&#224; claquer)


----------



## capitaine_choc (29 Août 2007)

Elles peuvent avoir d'autres problèmes. Quand tu vois que d'après le dernier sondage macgeneration la majorité des sondés constatent que la qualité apple est en baisse, t'es prudent!


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2007)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Elles peuvent avoir d'autres problèmes. Quand tu vois que d'après le dernier sondage macgeneration la majorité des sondés constatent que la qualité apple est en baisse, t'es prudent!


 
un sondage n'a jamais eu valeur scientifique!

Interroge les vacanciers de cet été en Bretagne sur le réchauffement climatique, et je suis sûr que tu conclueras qu'on est en pleine période de glaciation


----------



## capitaine_choc (30 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> un sondage n'a jamais eu valeur scientifique!
> 
> Interroge les vacanciers de cet été en Bretagne sur le réchauffement climatique, et je suis sûr que tu conclueras qu'on est en pleine période de glaciation


Ne me parle pas de Bretagne. Hier encore TF1 a confondu Normandie et Bretagne. Encore un peu et on croira que le cidre et le calvados sont bretons!


----------



## Lonneki (7 Septembre 2007)

Actuellement ma Neuf Box est est reliée à un Netgear DG834N.
Il se trouve que le Netgear déconne en bloc, je vous passe les détails, mais je veux le changer.
J'ai un peu lu le Topic et ici la majorité utilise l'airport Extreme pour brancher un disque dur ou une imprimante USB.
Dans mon cas : Je veux la relier à la Neuf Box, lui coller au cul via RJ45 : un PC Vista, une Xbox 360 & une imprimante réseau + en wifi 1 iMac dernier modèle et un Vaio.

Pas de soucis ??
Ensuite peut on comme sur un routeur normal ouvrir des ports (NAT), activer ou non l'uPNP, activer ou non le DHCP, activer ou non la clé WEP, etc...??? Bref, est ce un vrai routeur, ou un truc simplifié au max qui me briderait..?
Merci


----------



## ronparchita (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi le "diskstation Synology" qui est visible de tous les macs connectés Ethernet et Wifi via une borne Extrême, je n'arrive pas a y accéder via un logiciel spécialement fait pour ça en ftp (CyberDuck) avec mon adresse IP 

Avant j'avais un routeur Netgear (pas wifi) et ça marchait, et maintenant plus moyen de trouver la bonne config de l'Extrême pour que ça marche :rose:

Y aurait-il une incompatibilité?


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2007)

ronparchita a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi le "diskstation Synology" qui est visible de tous les macs connectés Ethernet et Wifi via une borne Extrême, je n'arrive pas a y accéder via un logiciel spécialement fait pour ça en ftp (CyberDuck) avec mon adresse IP
> 
> ...


 
peut-être que ce n'est pas TON adresse IP qu'il faut entrer, mais l'adresse IP du disque dur (qui doit être celle de la borne Extreme suivi du nom du disque)


----------



## ronparchita (12 Octobre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> peut-être que ce n'est pas TON adresse IP qu'il faut entrer, mais l'adresse IP du disque dur (qui doit être celle de la borne Extreme suivi du nom du disque)



Peut-être que je ne comprend pas bien ta réponse. 
Pour accéder de l'extérieur il faut nécessairement entrer dans la fenêtre de cyberduck l'adresse IP attribuée par Free. C'est ensuite le routeur, la borne Extrême, qui canalise automatiquement les connections entrantes uniquement vers le serveur et pas vers les Macs du réseau. Le serveur te demande de t'identifier et de mettre ton mot de passe, et en fonction de ton nom t'ouvre les dossiers auxquels tu peux avoir accès.
Il faut donc que je configure la borne pour qu'elle dirige ces connexions vers l'IP interne de mon serveur : 192.168.0.5 et apparemment la manipulation m'échappe puisque je n'y arrive pas.
Pratiquement, dans l'interface, tu vois ça comment ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2007)

j'avais pas compris que tu acc&#233;dais &#224; ton r&#233;seau de l'ext&#233;rieur..... ma r&#233;ponse concernait un acc&#232;s au disque depuis chez toi en tapant l'adresse IP du disque. Par exemple chez moi, j'acc&#232;de au disque connect&#233; &#224; la borne Extreme en tapant afp://10.0.1.1/SilverDrive500 (le disque &#233;tant nomm&#233; SilverDrive500)

Depuis l'ext&#233;rieur je ne sais pas. Il faudrait trouver &#224; quelle adresse WAN correspond l'adresse LAN 198.168.0.5, je pense...


----------



## zeRafioScripter (14 Octobre 2007)

iggy78 a dit:


> Pas besoin de configurer Bonjour (actuellement fait office de simple *DynDNS*)



Voilà qui m'intéresse.
Quelqu'un peut-il développer?

Pour l'instant, je suis obligé de me servir de l'utilitaire DynDNS Updater pour faire fonctionner mon serveur FTP via une IP dynamique.

Quelles valeurs saisir dans les champs de l'onglet 'Bonjour'?
Y-a-t'il un réglage complémentaire et caché?

Merci pour votre aide. 


[mode hors sujet]
J'ai réussi à connecter un vieux G4 MDD via Aiport grâce à une carte PCI: ça n'a pas été une mince affaire, mais je suis fier d'y être parvenu.
Mais là, ce truc me résiste.
Utilitaire Airport est alambiqué et confus, l'aide est un vrai jeu de piste où les énigmes renvoient vers d'autre énigmes et le manuel n'est qu'une plaisanterie de sale gosse qui ne veut pas partager ses jouets. 
[/mode hors sujet]


----------



## zeRafioScripter (16 Octobre 2007)

Personne pour donner son avis?
Suis-je tombé dans les oubliettes?


----------



## Agrippa II (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà ma question : j'aimerai savoir si je prends un Airport Extreme, si je puis me passer de la livebox? Car cet outil me saoule plus qu'autre chose.
Je vous remercie d'avance.
Nicolas


----------



## jodido (10 Novembre 2007)

Non tu ne pourras mais tu peux passer chez Free


----------



## Agrippa II (10 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Non tu ne pourras mais tu peux passer chez Free



lol non mais je veux dire, puis je reprendre mon modem ADSL Ethernet et laisser tomber le livebox avec l'airport?


----------



## jodido (10 Novembre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> lol non mais je veux dire, puis je reprendre mon modem ADSL Ethernet et laisser tomber le livebox avec l'airport?



ah ben ça oui c'est possible, par contre si tu as la VOIP Orange ne l'autorise que sur sa livebox


----------



## ronparchita (10 Novembre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> (...) si je prends un Airport Extreme, si je puis me passer de la livebox? Car cet outil me saoule plus qu'autre chose.
> Je vous remercie d'avance.
> Nicolas


Je ne connais pas la livebox, et bien qu'en ayant une je ne connais pas non plus la Airport extr&#234;me, la raison en est simple et d&#233;cevante, c'est celle indiqu&#233;e en bas du message 181 (un tout petit peu au-dessus).
J'ai d&#251; configurer ma Freebox comme routeur et mon Airport Extr&#234;me en mode pont, mon  imprimante branch&#233;e en USB sur cette borne fonctionne &#224; partir de plusieurs ordis par je ne sais quel miracle.
Je ne suis pas sur qu'en ajoutant une airport extreme &#224; ton installation pour t'en servir de routeur, n'utilisant alors ta livebox que comme modem, tu y gagnes pour 179 Euros de facilit&#233; de configuration, et si on te l'offre et bien je ne suis pas sur que tu y gagnes non plus. Il m'a &#233;t&#233; impossible de configurer mon Airport extr&#234;me pour rendre accessible du Net mon Synology, un serveur FTP, et personne n'a pu me dire comment il fallait faire sur les forums francophones que j'ai consult&#233; en France, en Belgique et au Canada. L'aide pour ce type de connection filaire est inexistante et te renvoie pour tout probleme &#224; un num&#233;ro surtax&#233;. A 179 &#8364;, on pouvait s'attendre &#224; autre chose!
Netgear, c'est moins cher, tr&#232;s facile &#224; configurer, mais je ne sais pas si la liaison Wifi est aussi puissante.
Bon courage.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Novembre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> voil&#224; ma question : j'aimerai savoir si je prends un Airport Extreme, si je puis me passer de la livebox? Car cet outil me saoule plus qu'autre chose.
> Je vous remercie d'avance.
> Nicolas



Airport ne fait pas modem donc pour internet directement avec la livebox, c'est pas possible par contre, si tu veux te debarasser de live...*, tu ach&#232;te seulment un modem et comme ca tu payes plus les 3&#8364;/mois  Et tu as une boiboite plus simple qui plante moins .

En conclusion,si tu as une airport tu n'a pas besoin d'une live... ca fait double emploi sauf le modem...chez moi, j'utilise la live... que pour le mdem puisque j'ai aussi une airport


----------



## Agrippa II (10 Novembre 2007)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la livebox, et bien qu'en ayant une je ne connais pas non plus la Airport extr&#234;me, la raison en est simple et d&#233;cevante, c'est celle indiqu&#233;e en bas du message 181 (un tout petit peu au-dessus).
> J'ai d&#251; configurer ma Freebox comme routeur et mon Airport Extr&#234;me en mode pont, mon  imprimante branch&#233;e en USB sur cette borne fonctionne &#224; partir de plusieurs ordis par je ne sais quel miracle.
> Je ne suis pas sur qu'en ajoutant une airport extreme &#224; ton installation pour t'en servir de routeur, n'utilisant alors ta livebox que comme modem, tu y gagnes pour 179 Euros de facilit&#233; de configuration, et si on te l'offre et bien je ne suis pas sur que tu y gagnes non plus. Il m'a &#233;t&#233; impossible de configurer mon Airport extr&#234;me pour rendre accessible du Net mon Synology, un serveur FTP, et personne n'a pu me dire comment il fallait faire sur les forums francophones que j'ai consult&#233; en France, en Belgique et au Canada. L'aide pour ce type de connection filaire est inexistante et te renvoie pour tout probleme &#224; un num&#233;ro surtax&#233;. A 179 &#8364;, on pouvait s'attendre &#224; autre chose!
> Netgear, c'est moins cher, tr&#232;s facile &#224; configurer, mais je ne sais pas si la liaison Wifi est aussi puissante.
> Bon courage.


Merci de cette &#233;clairage, mais si je prends l'airport je vire la livebox et je reprends un simple modem ADSL , vous pensez que c'est une bonne solution? Merci de la r&#233;ponse Cedran  donc je crois que je vais faire &#231;a ^^


----------



## jodido (10 Novembre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Merci de cette éclairage, mais si je prends l'airport je vire la livebox et je reprends un simple modem ADSL , vous pensez que c'est une bonne solution? Merci de la réponse Cedran  donc je crois que je vais faire ça ^^


Perso j'ai d'énorme problème avec l'airport extreme et on est un paquet dans ce cas:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1222416
Apple s'en tape carrément visiblement.


----------



## capitaine_choc (10 Novembre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Merci de cette &#233;clairage, mais si je prends l'airport je vire la livebox et je reprends un simple modem ADSL , vous pensez que c'est une bonne solution? Merci de la r&#233;ponse Cedran  donc je crois que je vais faire &#231;a ^^


Racheter un modem adsl ethernet genre speedtouch ne co&#251;te rien sur ebay et sera certainement plus stable que la livebox. Mais tu perd la t&#233;l&#233;phonie et la TV 

Avant de se lancer dans des frais et de perdre en fonctionnalit&#233;s tu devrais te demander ce qui ne va pas. Est-il possible d'essayer ta ligne avec un autre modem? Je viens de voir que tu as un modem adsl ethernet, c'est bien suffisant pour essayer qq jours. Car si tu perd la connexion r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; cause d'une ligne ADSL pourrie, changer la livebox n'y fera rien! Et puis je serai assez r&#233;ticent de mettre 179&#8364; dans une borne airport quand on voit que la plupart des airport express crament au bout d'un an et demi et qu'apple s'en fout.


----------



## Agrippa II (10 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Airport ne fait pas modem donc pour internet directement avec la livebox, c'est pas possible par contre, si tu veux te debarasser de live...*, tu achète seulment un modem et comme ca tu payes plus les 3/mois  Et tu as une boiboite plus simple qui plante moins .
> 
> En conclusion,si tu as une airport tu n'a pas besoin d'une live... ca fait double emploi sauf le modem...chez moi, j'utilise la live... que pour le mdem puisque j'ai aussi une airport


Comment as tu fais ton branchement?


----------



## Joffrey (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
ma question est simple, la borne airport extr&#234;me (&#224; 179 euro) vaut-elle r&#233;ellement son prix ? Est-il justifi&#233; ? Car je vais acqu&#233;rir prochainement un routeur, et je souhaite savoir si je peux mettre "autant". J'ai un iMac 20" et ma copine un HP. Pas de probl&#232;me wifi entre airport et pc...? Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## Felisse (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

La borne Airport Extreme est vraiment de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233;.... Autant par sa conception que par ses capacit&#233;s et son interface logicielle.

Aucun probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; entre "Airport" comme tu dis et un PC sous WiFi :
Premi&#232;rement la borne s'utilise et se configure sous Windows (le logiciel est livr&#233; sur CD)...
Ensuite Airport n'est qu'un nom marketing pour le 802.11, comme l'est le WiFi.
Enfin, c'est bien Apple qui a commercialis&#233; en premier le WiFi, les PC ne s'y sont mis que plus tard...


----------



## CERDAN (10 Novembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ma question est simple, la borne airport extrême (à 179 euro) vaut-elle réellement son prix ? Est-il justifié ? Car je vais acquérir prochainement un routeur, et je souhaite savoir si je peux mettre "autant". J'ai un iMac 20" et ma copine un HP. Pas de problème wifi entre airport et pc...? Merci pour vos réponses



Ca vaut son prix, c'est le meilleur routeur sous tout les points et de loin


----------



## capitaine_choc (11 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Enfin, c'est bien Apple qui a commercialisé en premier le WiFi, les PC ne s'y sont mis que plus tard...


Et? c'est Ford qui a lancé l'industrialisation automobile mais t'en fais pas aujourd'hui Toyota fait encore mieux.


----------



## capitaine_choc (11 Novembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> ma question est simple, la borne airport extr&#234;me (&#224; 179 euro) vaut-elle r&#233;ellement son prix ? Est-il justifi&#233; ? Car je vais acqu&#233;rir prochainement un routeur, et je souhaite savoir si je peux mettre "autant". J'ai un iMac 20" et ma copine un HP. Pas de probl&#232;me wifi entre airport et pc...? Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses


Faut voir selon tes besoins: Si t'as besoin d'un wifi N, d'un serveur d'impression et d'un serveur de fichiers, je crois qu'au niveau prix l'airport extr&#234;me est bien plac&#233;.
Si tu veux juste un petit routeur wifi G autant prendre une fonera &#224; 20&#8364; &#231;a mache et revient moins cher 

Apr&#232;s faut pas oublier que c'est un mat&#233;riel apple. Donc:
- Y'a pas de configuration par interface web, faut installer le kit de configuration sur le PC. Pour imprimer t'aura tr&#232;s certainement &#224; installer apple bonjour sur ton pc.
- &#231;a marchera tr&#232;s simplement (&#224; condition d'installer les logiciels apple sur ton PC toujours) pour les besoins primaires. Par contre si t'as un besoin un peu sp&#233;cial c'est foutu.
- une borne apple ne supportera probablement jamais le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de fichiers par bittorent
- vu que les bornes apple airport express crament toutes au bout d'un an et demi, faut &#234;tre audacieux, ou tr&#232;s riche, pour acheter une apple airport base.

Mais pour l'usage d'une borne airport avec un pc windows, devrait pas y avoir de probl&#232;mes. Avec un Linux par contre &#231;a peut &#234;tre compliqu&#233;


----------



## jodido (11 Novembre 2007)

Heu vous feriez bien de regarder le lien que j'ai donné plus haut l'airport extreme dans sa dernière version est une catastrophe qui ne fonctionne que de manière erratique et ce partout dans le monde. 
A 179 ça fait cher la brique qui sert à rien.


----------



## capitaine_choc (11 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui effectivement, d&#233;cid&#233;ment que ce soit avec l'airport express qu'avec l'airport base station apple r&#233;ussi un exploit en mati&#232;res de pannes.

Bon ben pour acheter un bon routeur vous avez Linksys, US Robotics ou autres


----------



## Felisse (11 Novembre 2007)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Et? c'est Ford qui a lancé l'industrialisation automobile mais t'en fais pas aujourd'hui Toyota fait encore mieux.



Oui mais tu remarqueras que globalement le concept reste le même...

Ce que je voulais exprimer par cette phrase est que tant qu'à reprendre un produit déja largement commercialisé par une autre boite (quand je dis reprendre ca veut dire ni plus ni moins que licencier une technologie), autant faire en sorte que les nouveaux produits sont compatibles avec les anciens...

Mais merci de ta verte remarque, je suppose que je n'ai pas été clair :rateau:


----------



## Felisse (11 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Heu vous feriez bien de regarder le lien que j'ai donné plus haut l'airport extreme dans sa dernière version est une catastrophe qui ne fonctionne que de manière erratique et ce partout dans le monde.
> A 179 ça fait cher la brique qui sert à rien.



Bizarrement, j'ai une borne acheté récemment, dernier modèle (celui avec le Gigabit Ethernet), dernier firmware (7.2.1), et tout marche parfaitement...



capitaine_choc a dit:


> Faut voir selon tes besoins: Si t'as besoin d'un wifi N, d'un serveur d'impression et d'un serveur de fichiers, je crois qu'au niveau prix l'airport extrême est bien placé.
> Si tu veux juste un petit routeur wifi G autant prendre une fonera à 20 ça mache et revient moins cher
> 
> Après faut pas oublier que c'est un matériel apple. Donc:
> - Y'a pas de configuration par interface web, faut installer le kit de configuration sur le PC. Pour imprimer t'aura très certainement à installer apple bonjour sur ton pc.



Effectivement, sous Windows, c'est installation de l'utilitaire de configuration de la borne, plus Bonjour (sachant que la plupart des services de la borne utilisent Bonjour).



capitaine_choc a dit:


> - ça marchera très simplement (à condition d'installer les logiciels apple sur ton PC toujours) pour les besoins primaires. Par contre si t'as un besoin un peu spécial c'est foutu.



C'est globalement complètement faux à mon avis. En effet, j'ai de la journalisation SNMP et Syslog (on trouve ca fréquemment sur les autres routeurs ?). J'ai la possibilité d'attribuer des adresses IP Fixes en DHCP selon l'adresse MAC des ordinateurs (ça, c'est facile), mais aussi selon leur simple nom (qui d'autre fait ca ?). J'ai la possibilité de faire du WDS facilement, le mappage de port est enfantin, mais très puissant, la borne gère l'IPv6 dans toutes ses configurations, y compris au niveau du pare-feu... Si c'es tpas avancé ?

La seule chose qu'il lui manque (mais on connait la faible fiabilité des solutions actuelles), c'est la QoS selon le lien Ethernet, selon le port et le type de flux...




capitaine_choc a dit:


> - une borne apple ne supportera probablement jamais le téléchargement de fichiers par bittorent



La mienne charge à environ 80ko/s en émission et jusqu'à 1,1 Mo/s en réception... Sans broncher...


----------



## capitaine_choc (11 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bizarrement, j'ai une borne acheté récemment, dernier modèle (celui avec le Gigabit Ethernet), dernier firmware (7.2.1), et tout marche parfaitement...


moi j'attend de voir 1 an et demi, pas fou!



Felisse a dit:


> C'est globalement complètement faux à mon avis. En effet, j'ai de la journalisation SNMP et Syslog (on trouve ca fréquemment sur les autres routeurs ?). J'ai la possibilité d'attribuer des adresses IP Fixes en DHCP selon l'adresse MAC des ordinateurs (ça, c'est facile), mais aussi selon leur simple nom (qui d'autre fait ca ?). J'ai la possibilité de faire du WDS facilement, le mappage de port est enfantin, mais très puissant, la borne gère l'IPv6 dans toutes ses configurations, y compris au niveau du pare-feu... Si c'es tpas avancé ?
> 
> La seule chose qu'il lui manque (mais on connait la faible fiabilité des solutions actuelles), c'est la QoS selon le lien Ethernet, selon le port et le type de flux...


Est-il possible d'installer une antenne à bon gain?



Felisse a dit:


> La mienne charge à environ 80ko/s en émission et jusqu'à 1,1 Mo/s en réception... Sans broncher...


Ma remarque n'est pas claire: Certains routeur intègrent un client bittorent qui télécharge sans avoir besoin d'ordinateur.


----------



## jodido (12 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bizarrement, j'ai une borne acheté récemment, dernier modèle (celui avec le Gigabit Ethernet), dernier firmware (7.2.1), et tout marche parfaitement...
> .


Oui oui attend encore un peu avant de te réjouir


----------



## ronparchita (12 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bizarrement (...) tout marche parfaitement...




Pourquoi tu dis ça? Tu penses que ça ne va pas durer, que tu as de la chance, que cette borne n'est pas fiable.


----------



## Felisse (12 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui, je pr&#233;cise que j'ai une borne Airport Express (uniquement pour la fonction Airtunes chez moi), qui marche parfaitement 24h/24 7j/7 depuis mars 2006...


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2007)

Wahou... tu as d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233; de 2 mois les 18 mois fatidiques &#224; ces bornes!


----------



## Zyrol (12 Novembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Wahou... tu as déjà dépassé de 2 mois les 18 mois fatidiques à ces bornes!



bah, quand meme toutes ces bornes ne sont pas défectueuse ! la mienne fonctionne 24/24 7/7 depuis... le 19 novembre 2004 soit 36 mois !!!! yeahhhhh


----------



## jodido (13 Novembre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Ah oui, je précise que j'ai une borne Airport Express (uniquement pour la fonction Airtunes chez moi), qui marche parfaitement 24h/24 7j/7 depuis mars 2006...



Airport express ou extreme? parce que c'est pas vraiment pareil ni vraiment le sujet


----------



## ronparchita (13 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Airport express ou extreme?


Les deux...


----------



## Agrippa II (17 Novembre 2007)

Bon et bien j'ai installé l'Airport Extreme sur la Livebox et ça tourne niquel


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi . ( pourquoi &#231;a ne marcherai pas ?? )


----------



## Joffrey (18 Novembre 2007)

A lire, ça ne semble pas si fiable quand même... j'espère ne pas regretter mon achat lol, je viens de le commander sur l'apple store (airport extreme)


----------



## damasse (9 Décembre 2007)

Je découvre soudainement que mon airport est activé sur mon Ibook. Deux réseaux sont installés en permanence dans mon panneau de configuration et deux autres se sont ajoutés par la suite. Ils disparaissent lorsque je désactive airport, pas les deux premiers.
Qu'est-ce à dire. J'ai une connexion par câble et pas de borne ( si j'ai bien compris une borne est une pièce d'équipement. Par contre, en me renseignant sur les trojans, j'ai réalisé que mon système avait quelquefois les symptômes décrits. Est-ce possible que j'aie des hôtes indésirables et comment les reprérer et les neutraliser ?

Merci
dm


----------



## CERDAN (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment eu un problème, et en ne pouvant plus le résoudre, je poste ici.

J'ai connecté un disque dur sur ma borne airport en WIFI, il est reconnu, j'y suis déjà allé...

Le problème, depuis l'installation de ce disque dur sur mon PC, je n'arrive plus à me connecter depuis le mac. 
Même sans mot de passe et de mot d'utilisateur ( en mode invité ) je n'y arrive pas, j'ai redémarré le DDE, mais rien à faire voilà ce que me trouve à dire L'utilitaire de disque Airport : :hein: 

( c'est peut être une ouverture de session désactivée ou je ne sais quoi d'autre mais j'ai pas réussi ...  )

merci pour vos aides


----------



## CERDAN (11 Décembre 2007)

J'ai connecté mon disque dur en USB , et la bien sur, ça remarche , 

Mais en WIFI ( airport ) toujours pas
, c'est à cause de Time Machine ? Je l'ai mis sur ce DDE.


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2007)

Et quand tu lances l'Utilitaire Airport, que dit-il quand tu cliques sur l'icone Airport Disque?


----------



## CERDAN (11 Décembre 2007)

Le disque est reconnu, j'avais déjà regardé.


----------



## starko (28 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
je vient d'acquerir une borne airport express c'est trop bien et je suis tres content de mon acquisition.
vive airport express!!!!!!!!

petit b mol je voudrait savoir si il est possible d'écouter internet et la musique dispo en ligne via ma borne airport express.
je ne trouve pas la config pour envoyer le son que j'écoute sur internet vers ma borne airport.
si vous pouvez m'aider n'hesite je serait au ange.

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2007)

Seul Itunes est prévu pour envoyer le son via AirTunes.

Tu peux contourner cette limitation en achetant le shareware de Rogue Amoeba  AirFoil qui permet de sélectionner la source sonore à envoyer

Mais attention. L'envoi par Airtunes nécessite 1 à 2 secondes. Si tu envoies le son d'un film ou le son d'un jeu par exemple, tu l'entendras décalé par rapport à l'image sur ta chaine.


----------



## nmege (29 Décembre 2007)

Question  (bête ?) : N'ayant pas de  carte Airport sur mon vieux G4 boule, et vu le prix et la rareté des vieilles cartes airport, puis-je utiliser la borne airport extreme pour connecter le G4 à une box de la façon suivante :
//box ADSL//==wifi-airport==//borne airport extreme//==câble ethernet==//G4
  ?


----------



## SirG (29 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux tout simplement relier la borne Airport Extreme en Ethernet (pour la vitesse) à ton modem ADSL et ensuite tu relies ce que tu veux à la borne Airport Extreme. 

Mais comme je le lis là, tu sembles vouloir utiliser la borne Airport Extreme dans une autre pièce que ton modem ADSL. Logiquement, d'après le site d'Apple, tu dois pouvoir faire ça. Mais je n'ai pas testé chez moi vu que je n'en ai pas besoin. Je me relie au net partout en WiFi grâce à l'Airport Extreme. Et les seuls appareil reliés en Ethernet le sont juste à côté (Xbox 360, par exemple).


----------



## nmege (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci Sir G 
Effectivement en trifouillant dans le site apple France il semble que cette possibilité de connexion existe même pour le mac administrateur de la borne. (Par contre on est o-bli-gé d'être en 10..4.8 minimum sur ce mac-là.)
C'est les vieux macs comme le mien qui vont être contents. 
Je m'en vais en commander une de ce pas.
Bonnes fêtes les gars zet les filles


----------



## CERDAN (1 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Le disque est reconnu, j'avais déjà regardé.



J'ai résolu le problème. 
C'était en fait que la borne ne prend pas en charge deux utilisateurs pour utiliser le DDE, comment remédier à ca et utiliser ce disque avec plusieurs utilisateurs ?


----------



## TRN (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai recement acheté.... une borne Airport Express et je me bas un peu avec....

j'ai remplacee un Routeur Netgear et tout ne fonctionne pas mais je met cela sur une mauvaise configuration

Tout d'abord l'accès Wi-Fi  a partir 5 a 6m (juste une cloisonde platre) je perds le reseau....

Autre chose l'utilitaire "utilitaire de DD airport" qui fonctionne bien sur OS 10.4 n'apparait pas dans la barre d'icone en OS 10.5 

Et j'ai toutes les peines a recuperer les dd branche en direct sur la borne  puis quand c'est au b out de 30mn sans que je bouge   je perd mes connections

J pense que le materiel Apple est fiable mais la   je galere

Un peu d'aide ????????

MERCI a vous


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2008)

Moi, l'icone de disque airport marche .
Il y a une manip à faire. ( je sais plus laquelle )


----------



## TRN (8 Janvier 2008)

merci de me doner piste pour trouve manp.

@+


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2008)

Je pense même que c'est dans utlitaire airport puis disque puis choisi ta borne puis il y a une case à cocher


----------



## TRN (8 Janvier 2008)

justement l'utilitaire livre fonctionne en OS 10.4  et march pas avec 10.5



des mises a jour peut etre de l'utilitaire?


----------



## CERDAN (9 Janvier 2008)

La , problème.
L'utilitaire a été installé directement avec la mise à jour 10.5... pour moi
et pas besoin de réinstaller 

(regarder sur ton DVD d'install Léopard)


----------



## TRN (9 Janvier 2008)

merci pour la piste....

y a t'il des reglages particulier pour ameliorer la portée de la borne...

Cdlt


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2008)

TRN a dit:


> justement l'utilitaire livre fonctionne en OS 10.4  et march pas avec 10.5
> 
> 
> 
> des mises a jour peut etre de l'utilitaire?



quelle version as-tu? la plus récente est la 1.2.1


----------



## tonio08 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter le time capsule mais j'ai une freebox V5 et donc je me demande comment paramétrer tous ces périphériques.
Je dois activer le wifi sur la freebox pour que la freebox HD fonctionne? Mais alors j'aurais deux réseaux wifi (celui de la freebox et celui de l'airport).
En fait je voudrais profiter du wifi n de l'airport et que mes sauvegardes time machine se fase sur time capsule.

Donc comment dois-je brancher et paramétrer tout ça?


----------



## CERDAN (16 Janvier 2008)

Houlala ! :rateau: :sick: :afraid:


----------



## SirG (17 Janvier 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaite acheter le time capsule mais j'ai une freebox V5 et donc je me demande comment paramétrer tous ces périphériques.
> Je dois activer le wifi sur la freebox pour que la freebox HD fonctionne? Mais alors j'aurais deux réseaux wifi (celui de la freebox et celui de l'airport).
> ...



C'est très ressemblant à ce que j'ai chez moi. Tu actives ta Freebox comme routeur (fonction WiFi et fonction routeur sur le site de Free), tu redémarres la Freebox, et tu te laisses guider par la capsule horaire. Elle se paramètre comme une borne Airport Extreme. Tu auras bien deux réseaux WiFi chez toi. 
En fait, moi j'utilise principalement le réseau créé par la borne Airport Extreme, mais de temps en temps, elle ne fournit pas de réseau WiFi (sais pas pourquoi :mouais: ), du coup, je me connecte sur le réseau généré par la Freebox et en même temps ça me permet de savoir si c'est Free qui merde (dans ce cas les deux réseaux sont down), ou si c'est la borne Airport qui fait des siennes.

Voili, j'espère avoir apporter de l'eau à ton moulin.


----------



## tonio08 (17 Janvier 2008)

merci de ta réponse. Donc je dois brancher la capsule sur le port ethernet de la freebox? Et je profiterais du wifi n sur mon MBP ainsi que d'internet?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Janvier 2008)

Quelle version as-tu du macbookpro ? ( ca dépend de la machine aussi pour la wifi n ).


----------



## SirG (17 Janvier 2008)

C'est noté dans sa signature.  

Sinon, pour ta question, oui, chez moi, c'est branché comme ça. On connaît tous l'avantage de l'éthernet sur le WiFi, même s'il a des inconvénients (fil). Tu seras donc obligé de les mettre à proximité l'une de l'autre. 

Quant au 802.11n, j'avoue qu'en navigation cela n'offre pas de différence notable par rapport au 802.11g. C'est un peu plus intéressant par contre pour le transfert (Time Machine). Après, faut que cela fonctionne. Des moments, l'accès est difficile à obtenir ce qui fait que j'ai déconnecté les durs et imprimantes de ma borne Airport Extreme pour les utiliser classiquement.


----------



## tonio08 (18 Janvier 2008)

j'ai aussi un ibook G4 avec airport intégré mais limité au 802.11g. Existe-t-il un moyen (clé usb) pour qu'il soit en wifi 802.11n?


----------



## Felisse (18 Janvier 2008)

SirG a dit:


> C'est très ressemblant à ce que j'ai chez moi. Tu actives ta Freebox comme routeur (fonction WiFi et fonction routeur sur le site de Free), tu redémarres la Freebox, et tu te laisses guider par la capsule horaire. Elle se paramètre comme une borne Airport Extreme. Tu auras bien deux réseaux WiFi chez toi.



Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas d'accord du tout. La Freebox (surtout la V5) est pitoyable tant sur le plan du routage que du WiFi. Il convient de la remplacer le plus possible par l'Airport Extreme (ou Time Capsule).

Donc, désactiver et le mode routeur et le WiFi sur la Freebox, puis bancher le port spécifique à l'arrière de la Time Capsule sur la Freebox avec un câble Ethernet, et configurer la borne.

Du coup, on profite de tout : filtrage de la borne, son disque-dur, son WiFi, etc....

C'est beaucoup mieux !


----------



## SirG (18 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en V4. Pas essayé la V5.


----------



## Felisse (20 Janvier 2008)

La V4 est encore pire, vu que c'est une carte PCMCIA modifiée qui fait office de point WiFi....


----------



## SirG (20 Janvier 2008)

C'est toi qui le dit. Moi, je n'ai pas de problème avec mes deux réseaux en cohabitation. Si tu en as, c'est que ça doit venir d'ailleurs.


----------



## Felisse (20 Janvier 2008)

Quand je dis ça, c'est pour une raison simple :
Un point d'accès WiFi devrait avoir une couverture réseau correcte. Or utiliser une carte PCMCIA qui ne possède pas une vraie antenne, c'est clairement pas le bon plan sur ce sujet. J'ai pu effectivement le vérifier chez moi, dans un groupe d'immeuble parisien, avec 28 réseau WiFi concurrents... De plus, elle ne fournit aucun "service" que l'on serait en droit d'attendre d'un point d'accès WiFi (WDS, cryptage, réglage de la puissance d'émission, etc...)


----------



## SirG (20 Janvier 2008)

Tout ça ne m'empêche pas de capter correctement au fond de mon jardin. Mais peut-être que tes 28 réseaux en sont la cause plutôt que la Freebox elle-même.


----------



## Felisse (20 Janvier 2008)

Désolé, on ne peut pas dire ça.... La preuve, l'Airport s'en sort très bien elle, dans le même cadre d'interférences.... Où est le problème alors ? Freebox ? Les autres.... ?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2008)

Felisse a dit:


> Désolé, on ne peut pas dire ça.... La preuve, l'Airport s'en sort très bien elle, dans le même cadre d'interférences.... Où est le problème alors ? Freebox ? Les autres.... ?



tu a bien penser au décalage du canal d'émission de ta borne ? si tout les autres réseaux sont sur les canaux 10,11 et 12 et ta borne en 4 c'est normal que tu n'es pas de problème


----------



## Felisse (21 Janvier 2008)

Lol, tu penses, avec autant de réseaux autour de moi, il y en a plusieurs par canal de toutes façons !


----------



## axelballot (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a tous,je suis nouveau utilisateur de mac jai un ibook G4 et jai un probleme pour me connecter aux resaux avec mon mac.Jai un routeur netgear quand jessaie de me connecter aux reseaux ou sont connecter mes autres coloc et que jappelerai lambda je rentre le mot de passe et il me mets "une erreur est survenue lors de la tentative pour joindre le reseaux airport selectioné"jai essayer plusieur manipulation en rentrant des codes que jai trouver derrier le netgear comme un code mac ainsi que le default acces mais rien ny fait...Mais aussi il ya un reseau netgear qui je pense doit etre le mien et jai essayer des manip pareils mais rien ny fait!Je suis vraiment perdu!Celui qui me trouve la solution je lappelerai dieux jusqua la fin de ses jours lol!!!!
Merci axel


----------



## patple (2 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,
J'ai lu, tout au long de cette discussion, de relativement nombreuses critiques sur la durée de vie de ce type de bornes. J'en ai acheté trois le 1/09/2004 et je dois dire que je n'ai pas rencontré le moindre problème depuis.
J'ai fait régulièrement leur MAJ.  Une première, branchée à ma Freebox, est la principale dans mon bureau, une seconde sert de relais WDS pour étendre mon réseau dans ma maison qui est grande et comporte des murs très épais (maison ancienne) et la troisième est reliée à ma chaîne HiFi qui est fort loin de la borne principale.
Le réseau wifi fonctionne parfaitement, y compris les impressions depuis un autre ordinateur placé dans une autre pièce de la maison.
Par contre, bien sûr, pas de 802.11n alors que mes ordinateurs sont neufs et donc équipés pour cette norme. 
Dans l'attente d'une Freebox V5 HD, je vais sans doute être obligé de changer de borne pour bénéficier de la 802.11n mais uniquement pour cela.
Franchement, je fais parti de ceux qui, fidèles à Mac (depuis 20 ans), trouvent ses matériels de qualité même si l'on peut toujours exprimer une petite critique de ci, de là.  
Pardon pour mon ignorance mais qu'est-ce qu'une "time capsule"?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Février 2008)

C'est une borne comme tu en as trois chez toi, mais en plus elle intègre un disque dur accessible soit sans fil soit par fil. ( capacité disque dur : 500 Go et 1000 Go )


----------



## patple (2 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est une borne comme tu en as trois chez toi, mais en plus elle intègre un disque dur accessible soit sans fil soit par fil. ( capacité disque dur : 500 Go et 1000 Go )



Merci pour ta réponse si rapide. Mais est-ce du matériel Apple ou, sinon, de quelle marque? De plus cela ne fait-il pas double emploi avec une Freebox V5 qui elle aussi dispose d'un DD?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Février 2008)

En effet si tu as déjà un disque dur réseau et que tu n'utilises pas Time Machine ça fera double emploi.


----------



## patple (3 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> En effet si tu as déjà un disque dur réseau et que tu n'utilises pas Time Machine ça fera double emploi.



Merci,
A +


----------



## naas (8 Février 2008)

Je dois commander pour mes parents un carte airport pour un imac G4 boule plus une borne airport express.
Mais je vois que le délais de livraison est d'une semaine.
Est ce le signe d'une mise à jour ou un délais normal ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2008)

J'ai commandé récemment une borne Airport Express.. le délai annoncé était d'une semaine, pourtant dès le lendemain de la commande, la borne était livrée par UPS!


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2008)

Il y a une chose que je n'ai pas comprise en ce qui concerne la compatibilité des périphériques wifi 802.11g et 802.11n.
Dans un réseau wifi avec que des périphériques 802.11n, la norme utilisée est celle ci. Normal.
Dans un réseau wifi avec des périphériques 802.11n et 802.11g, la norme utilisée est la "moins offrante", c'est à dire 802.11g.
Maintenant imaginons que je n'ai que des périphérique 802.11n (en mode compatibilité 802.11g). Ils fonctionnent en 802.11n. 
-> Si j'allume un périphérique 802.11g (un iPhone...), l'ensemble du réseau bascule automatiquement en g ?
-> Inversement, quand je l'éteins, est-ce que le réseau rebascule automatiquement en n ?


----------



## ebt4ever (25 Mars 2008)

Bigdidou très très bonne question mais je pense quand même qu'il repasse en n tout seul


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il y a une chose que je n'ai pas comprise en ce qui concerne la compatibilité des périphériques wifi 802.11g et 802.11n.
> Dans un réseau wifi avec que des périphériques 802.11n, la norme utilisée est celle ci. Normal.
> Dans un réseau wifi avec des périphériques 802.11n et 802.11g, la norme utilisée est la "moins offrante", c'est à dire 802.11g.
> Maintenant imaginons que je n'ai que des périphérique 802.11n (en mode compatibilité 802.11g). Ils fonctionnent en 802.11n.
> ...


 
sauf qu'il y a "n" et "n"....

le 802.11n en 2,4 GHz n'est pas celui qui permet d'atteindre des taux de transfert réellement plus élevés qu'en 802.11g

Pour vraiment gagner en taux de transfert, il faut passer en 802.11 n à 5 GHz....


----------



## CERDAN (26 Mars 2008)

Avec ta borne, tu peux choisir les deux : le WIFI "n" quand il y a pas d'iphone...et il bascule auto. en compatibilité "g" avec un iphone connecté.

Tout ça via le logiciel de la borne.


----------



## cedric5570 (27 Mars 2008)

Je pensais pas que ce sujet pour être aussi complexe !

Je dispose d'un modem/routeur wifi de première generation (A/B je crois)
Mon Powerbook est équipé d'une carte airport (a/b)
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Time Capsule 500Go (qui est logiquement en /n)

Est-ce que vous êtes en train de me dire que je ne pourrai pas bénéficier du /n tant que mon routeur/modem et mon pwb ne seront à la norme /n ?
C'est quand même malin de la part d'apple ne pas avoir mis de modem dans la Time capsule ainsi si l'on veut profiter de la norme on doit acheter une borne airport pour décoder le signal ADSL !

Trop dure la vie !!!


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mars 2008)

La borne airport est pareil que la Time Capsule et ne fait pas modem. Elles font routeurs.
Pour profiter de la vitesse "n" il faut que les appareils soient "n".
J'ai un iMac CoreDuo, pas de chance, pas de "n". Livebox, pas de "n".
Mais j'ai la portée "n" tout de même. ( et comme j'ai deux bornes chez moi, elles font les transferts en "n".)

C'est compliqué je sais


----------



## moky99 (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais configurer un réseau chez moi selon ce schéma :

Livebox <-->  Macbook C2D <- - - - - - - wifi - - - - -> Airport Extreme <---> DD USB2 <---> imac  C2D

en somme, sur mon Macbook, je veux accéder en wifi au disque dur externe USB2 raccordé à mon Airport extreme elle-même raccordée à mon imac.

Est-ce que ce schéma est rationnel.

Le Macbook est à côté de ma Livebox, en wifi.  Macbook et imac sont bien entendu dans deux pièces séparées.

En terme de débit, est-ce que je pourrai lire sur mon macbook une vidéo HD stockée sur le DD USB2 (flux envoyé donc en wifi) ?

Enfin, si je veux utiliser le DD via l'airport depuis mon macbook, est-ce que mon imac doit être allumé (en somme, l'airport extreme peut-elle fonctionner ordinateur éteint ?)

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

moky99 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais configurer un réseau chez moi selon ce schéma :
> 
> ...



Ouh ! C'est complexe !

Ce réseau ressemble au miens. livebox-aiportexpreme-airportextreme-DDEUSB-imac ( avec encore deuc pc connectés à la première borne ). Le tout wifi avec la technologie WDS pour les deux bornes ( une relais, l'autre distantes ).

Pour toi, c'est pas faisable comme tu le souhaite mais on peut trouver un compromis. Une borne airport Extreme ne peut recevoir internet qu'avec un cable ethernet. Et pas en WIFI.
Donc à toi de choisir, soit de brancher directement la borne à la livebox en ethernet, soit de faire un réseau en CPL. ( par les prises électriques )

Tu aurais donc : Livebox-->Borne-->Macbook(en wifi)-->
--------------------------------------------DDE(en usb)
--------------------------------------------iMac (en wifi)

Pour ce qui est du débit, j'ai du mal à lire des HD ( j'arrive à lire mais le temps de réponse quand je change d'endroit dans le film est long ).
Mais j'ai quand même un iMac wifi "g" et un étage + dalle de béton armée de  30 cm.
Ca devrait marcher sans problème.

As tu un iMac avec le wifi "n" et le macbook aussi ?


----------



## moky99 (2 Avril 2008)

Merci Cerdan pour tes conseils. Je vais me baser sur ton schéma réseau.  

Pour répondre à ta question, le Macbook sera branché sur ma tv. Il est en 802.11n.  Idem pour l'imac alu en 802.11n.

Cdlt


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

Pour la vidéo HD, aucun problème donc .


----------



## So6 (2 Avril 2008)

cedric5570 a dit:


> Je pensais pas que ce sujet pour être aussi complexe !
> 
> Je dispose d'un modem/routeur wifi de première generation (A/B je crois)
> Mon Powerbook est équipé d'une carte airport (a/b)
> ...




Si je comprends bien, avec un MacBook en "n", un MacBook Pro en "n", une borne Extreme en "n" mais une Express en "g" et un iPhone en "g", tout mon réseau bascule en "g"?

Que conseille Apple aux utilisateurs de ses bornes, de ne pas acheter d'iPhone?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, avec un MacBook en "n", un MacBook Pro en "n", une borne Extreme en "n" mais une Express en "g" et un iPhone en "g", tout mon réseau bascule en "g"?
> 
> Que conseille Apple aux utilisateurs de ses bornes, de ne pas acheter d'iPhone?



Cf lien posté pas très haut, la vitesse "n" peut être profitée avec deux appareils compatible. Mais si il vient qu'un autre appareil celui-ci "g" se connecte, pour bénificier de la norme "n" avec les deux appareils dits précédemment il faut configurer la borne en mode ""n" compatible "g"".

Ensuite les deux technologies cohabitent.


----------



## So6 (3 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Cf lien posté pas très haut, la vitesse "n" peut être profitée avec deux appareils compatible. Mais si il vient qu'un autre appareil celui-ci "g" se connecte, pour bénificier de la norme "n" avec les deux appareils dits précédemment il faut configurer la borne en mode ""n" compatible "g"".
> 
> Ensuite les deux technologies cohabitent.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait mais comme ma borne AirPort Express est branchée sur le réseau de l'AirPort Extreme 24/24 pour AirTunes et l'imprimante, le réseau reste 24/24 en "g" je suppose...


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2008)

Ben la, ma science pousse à ses limites. Quelqu'un te précisera peut être. Mais je pense que tu as raison. Si 24/24 ton élément "g" est connecté, il se peut qu'il n'y ai pas de "n". Toutefois il reste encore la portée "n" et ses avantages 

( en clair : si les deux élément se trouvent assez loin de l'autres, en "g" il perdraient en portée et donc en vitesse; le "n" règle se problème )


----------



## zazthemac (5 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,
aprés recherche et n'ayant pas trouvé de solutions  j'ai posté il y'a quelques jours cette meme question mais n'ayant pas de réponses je tente sur ce post (il n'a pas de rapport avec la borne airport extreme mais avec la carte aiport extreme de mon Imac (core2duo late 2006 et n-enabler installé)).

J'ai acheté un routeur linksys WAG325N (wifi N draft 1.0 compatible mac dixit mon revendeur et la doc), tout se connecte mais...

l'utilitaire réseau me fait etat d'une connexion à 130 Mbs (idem pour le macbook de ma femme - oct 2007) au lieu des 300 que l'on peut attendre du N donc en gros j'ai pas du N mais du super G.. quelqu'un aurait le pourquoi de la chose ou un "driver"afin de pouvoir profiter vraiment du N?

Merci

PS : avant toute remarque j'ai achete ce modem routeur conseillé par mon vendeur apple...
raison : chez moi : borne airport + modem adsl = 300 &#8364;
modem routeur N linksys : 190&#8364;

PS 2 : on est tout les 2 sous leopard 10.5.2


----------



## CERDAN (5 Avril 2008)

La norme "g" est de 54 Mbs. C'est vraiment un super gain, tu ne crois pas ?
Ta borne et ton iMac sont distancés de combien ?


----------



## kerry91 (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour voila mon problème je n'arrive pas a connecter ma borne airport express au réseau de ma time capsule, autant ça a été facile de connectée ma time capsule a ma livebox ( pars le port ethernet ) ma time capsule me sers bien de routeur réseau pourtant
merci de votre aide


----------



## Felisse (5 Avril 2008)

zazthemac a dit:


> l'utilitaire réseau me fait etat d'une connexion à 130 Mbs (idem pour le macbook de ma femme - oct 2007) au lieu des 300 que l'on peut attendre du N donc en gros j'ai pas du N mais du super G.. quelqu'un aurait le pourquoi de la chose ou un "driver"afin de pouvoir profiter vraiment du N?



Bonjour,

La norme N permet de communiquer sur deux plages de fréquences différentes : 2,4 GHz (comme le WiFi b/g) et 5 GHz (comme le WiFi a).

Les 300 MBps ne sont atteignables que pour la plage de fréquence de 5GHz. Il faut donc paramétrer quelque chose dans le routeur Linksys pour qu'il utilise cette plage de fréquence. Attention aux équipements qui y sont connectés, car alors il n'y a plus de compatibilité avec le WiFi b/g...


----------



## kerry91 (5 Avril 2008)

est il normal que je puisse écouter de la musique stockée dans ma time capsule très facilement alors que pour la vidéo cela est impossible ?(plantage systématique de quick time
merci de vos réponses)


----------



## kerry91 (5 Avril 2008)

time capsule est-il trop lent pour la video?? j'arrive a écouté de la msic depuis mon disque dur time capsule mais pas a lire de la video quick time plante a chaque fois


----------



## zazthemac (6 Avril 2008)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La norme N permet de communiquer sur deux plages de fréquences différentes : 2,4 GHz (comme le WiFi b/g) et 5 GHz (comme le WiFi a).
> 
> Les 300 MBps ne sont atteignables que pour la plage de fréquence de 5GHz.



Ok merci ne cherchons pas plus loin, mon modemrouteur n'utilise que le 2,4Ghz....
il va m'entendre mon vendeur apple... Enfin je suis quand meme passé d'un débit de 500Ko/s avec mon olitec G a environ 3Mo/s avec le le "N" en 2,4Ghz

encore merci


----------



## CERDAN (6 Avril 2008)

kerry91 a dit:


> Bonjour voila mon problème je n'arrive pas a connecter ma borne airport express au réseau de ma time capsule, autant ça a été facile de connectée ma time capsule a ma livebox ( pars le port ethernet ) ma time capsule me sers bien de routeur réseau pourtant
> merci de votre aide


 
Tu veux connecter les deux via le WIFI ou via l'ethernet ?



> time capsule est-il trop lent pour la video?? j'arrive a écouté de la msic depuis mon disque dur time capsule mais pas a lire de la video quick time plante a chaque fois


 
Tu arrives à combien de traits sur ta barre des menus concernant le WIFI ? La vidéo prend plus de jus que la musique, elles est plus lourde, il faut attendre un minimum que la vidéo se charge dans Quicktime.


----------



## kerry91 (6 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu veux connecter les deux via le WIFI ou via l'ethernet ?
> je veux  connecter les deux en WIFI mais j'ai enfin réussi pour cette manip
> 
> 
> Tu arrives à combien de traits sur ta barre des menus concernant le WIFI ? La vidéo prend plus de jus que la musique, elles est plus lourde, il faut attendre un minimum que la vidéo se charge dans Quicktime.


je suis au maximum sur la barre des menus concernant le WIFI le souci c'est que même en ethernet le débit reste bas je me demande si c'est pas ma livebox qui fout le merdier dans tout ça?
 Même quand je copie des fichiers sur ma time capsule le téléchargement ralentie sur la fin.Je vais continuer a chercher si quelqu'un a une idée je suis ouvert a toute proposition(enfin presque)


----------



## macalounet (6 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous
( je réduis à "n" et à "g" les 2 normes, pour alléger ce mail déjà si lourd)
je possède 3 Airport Express
2 sont en g ( + d'un an ) et la 3é ( 2 jours) en n

Le modem est dans un bureau au second étage, où se situe un mac "n" et un "g"
un mac "g" se trouve au rez-de-chaussée.

Dans l'ancienne configuration, une "g" était connectée sur un modem routeur (filaire) et la seconde était une extension du réseau (au rdc pour étendre la portée ). Cette config fonctionnait très bien.

J'ai acheté une "n" dans l'optique de permettre à 1 machine équipée "n" (bientôt 2) de profiter de la nouvelle technologie. J'ai "resseté" les bornes "g" pour repartir à zéro.
La "n" est donc raccordée sur le modem routeur, le mac "n" reçoit parfaitement le signal.
Le ibook et le mac-mini, eux se connectent en "g" sans soucis ( donc la nouvelle Airport gère bien les 2 fréquences ). 
Là où ça ce corse c'est que je n'ai plus dans le menu de configuration manuel la possibilité d'utiliser les 2 bornes en "g" comme extension du réseau, n'ayant que les options :
Créer un réseau sans fil - Participer à un réseau WDS - Accéder à un réseau sans fil.

Un peu sur ma réserve, je teste "accéder à un réseau sans fil", lequel me permet d'utiliser ses bornes pour le partage d'un imprimante USB ou le partage de la musique ... mais cela n'étend en rien mon réseau.
Pire, je n'ai plus de partage d'écran entre le mac "n" et les autres "g", et un des ordi (g) est à la limite de la connexion sans fil, alors qu'avec l'extension il était à pleine réception.

Je suis un peu perdu, le vendeur m'ayant assuré la possibilité de mélanger les "g" et la "n" sans encombre. Actuellement, il est en recherche d'une réponse à mes questions ... mais trouvera t'il avant vous ?


----------



## CERDAN (6 Avril 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> ( je réduis à "n" et à "g" les 2 normes, pour alléger ce mail déjà si lourd)
> je possède 3 Airport Express
> 2 sont en g ( + d'un an ) et la 3é ( 2 jours) en n
> ...



Pour utiliser les deux bornes en extension du réseau, cela s'appelle le réseau WDS ( j'ai trouvé ça pour chez moi dans aide du logiciel airport ).

Regarde chez moi : 






Mes deux bornes marchent en WDS distant et principal.

PS : à mon avis tu aurais mieux fait de mettre la borne "n" au rdc .


----------



## macalounet (6 Avril 2008)

oui oui, j'y avais pensé, sauf que si je demande cette option, j'ai un message de "problème avec noeud WDS".
Si je déclare la borne "n" comme "WDS principale", et que j'ajoute les adresse mac des 2 autres bornes "g", ces dernières disparaissent et la "n" se met en défaut.

Reste une inconnue, le WDS accepte t'il un password en "WAP2 Personnel"  ? j'ai lu un post datant de 2 ou 3 ans qui disait que le wep était la norme pour le WDS ... mais bon, le type n'en était pas plus sur que cela et y a déjà une éternité ( informatiquement parlant ) que cela à été écris.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Avril 2008)

Il faut que tu configures ta première borne, la "n", en WDS principal. 
Puis il faut que tu configures ta deuxième borne, la g", en WDS distant.

Si il y a une erreur, essaye de changer de canal. 

Pour les mots de passe, tout est possible, déjà essayé   :mouais:


----------



## moky99 (7 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ouh ! C'est complexe !
> 
> Ce réseau ressemble au miens. livebox-aiportexpreme-airportextreme-DDEUSB-imac ( avec encore deuc pc connectés à la première borne ). Le tout wifi avec la technologie WDS pour les deux bornes ( une relais, l'autre distantes ).
> 
> ...



Message pour CERDAN, mon sauveur ;-)

Pour mon réseau (je rappelle que le but est de partager un disque dur USB entre un macbook et un imac, le tout en wifi), est que je pourrai accéder à mon disque USB depuis mon imac si mon macbook est éteint ?

Livebox-->Airport Extreme-->DDE (en USB) + Macbook(en wifi)

 et -iMac (en  wifi)


----------



## macalounet (7 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Il faut que tu configures ta première borne, la "n", en WDS principal.
> Puis il faut que tu configures ta deuxième borne, la g", en WDS distant.
> 
> Si il y a une erreur, essaye de changer de canal.
> ...



impossible d'y arriver. Le même problème apparaît quelque soit le canal. L'option WDS ne fonctionne que si un élément existe déjà, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Mon modem routeur n'est pas un wifi, mais juste un filaire.
Je pense que j'ai acheté une borne inutilement, ou que je suis dans l'obligation d'avoir une seconde "n" pour de nouveau étendre ce réseau. pffffff


----------



## CERDAN (7 Avril 2008)

moky99 a dit:


> Message pour CERDAN, mon sauveur ;-)
> 
> Pour mon réseau (je rappelle que le but est de partager un disque dur USB entre un macbook et un imac, le tout en wifi), est que je pourrai accéder à mon disque USB depuis mon imac si mon macbook est éteint ?
> 
> ...



Bien sur .

Puisque le DD usb est branché sur la borne et non pas sur le macbook, l'iMac n'aura aucun problème d'accès .



macalounet a dit:


> impossible d'y arriver. Le même problème apparaît quelque soit le canal. L'option WDS ne fonctionne que si un élément existe déjà, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Mon modem routeur n'est pas un wifi, mais juste un filaire.
> Je pense que j'ai acheté une borne inutilement, ou que je suis dans l'obligation d'avoir une seconde "n" pour de nouveau étendre ce réseau. pffffff



J'ai pas tout compris dans ton dernier message. :rose: :mouais:  Essayons de recommencer .

1) Configure la borne "n" comme WDS principal. Et dans l'onglet internet, choisis par  la source internet via ethernet ( l'internet qui vient de ton modem sort en ethernet )

2) Configure la borne "g" comme WDS distant. Et dans l'onglet internet, tu n'auras pas à choisir et le choix "WDS" sera choisi automatiquement .

Aussi simple que cela.


----------



## macalounet (8 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bien sur .
> 
> J'ai pas tout compris dans ton dernier message. :rose: :mouais:  Essayons de recommencer .
> 
> ...



ok, en fait j'ai du "forcer" (ne pas tenir compte des erreur lors de la mise à jour de sa config)  le fait que la "n" était la seule borne en WDS. Ensuite, j'ai pu (enfin) ajouter les "g" comme relais WDS.

J'ai eu l'AppelCare en ligne, 30 minutes pour expliquer le problème. Je dois juste les recontacter une fois que je serai chez moi, car le technicien ne peut clôturer le dossier que si je fais les manipulations qu'il me conseillera ( bien que maintenant, ça marche). Je cite cela pour dire que je suis agréablement surpris par l'écoute et les conseils prodigués par leur équipe, alors que je n'avais pas le n° de série de la borne avec moi ( juste le n° de série de l'ordi).


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> ok, en fait j'ai du "forcer" (ne pas tenir compte des erreur lors de la mise à jour de sa config)  le fait que la "n" était la seule borne en WDS. Ensuite, j'ai pu (enfin) ajouter les "g" comme relais WDS.
> .




Les bornes ne reconnaissent pas une seule borne en WDS. Et c'est normal, le WDS est obligé d'exister avec au minimum deux bornes. 

À partir du moment que tu vois les deux bornes dans le logiciel airport, la configuration WDS est très simple, et tout est fait auto. et il reconnaît la deuxième borne comme faisant partie de la connexion WDS .

Remarque : tu as prix l'option applecare ou c'était dans les temps de la garantie de base que tu as reçu ce service comme tu le dis, efficace ?


----------



## macalounet (8 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pas de contrat, c'est dans le temps de garantie de la borne ( couverture de 3 mois sur achat d'un produit Apple).
Et sans me demander une copie de la facture ... confiance totale.
D'un autre côté, cette version de borne est tellement récente que leur service se doute que l'on est dans les temps couverts par la garantie.

Je précise aussi que bien que non mentionné dans le manuel de la borne, il est possible sur une des "g" de raccorder un pc (qui n'a pas de carte wifi) via le câble ethernet, avec une rapidité nettement supérieure à un "ancien" système par courant porteur ( Devolo, 10Mbps).
 

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## pascal-mac-38 (18 Avril 2008)

bonjour
je n'arrivais pas a remettre la main sur mes mots de passe borne et reseau alors j'ai reinitialiser ma borne extrem !

mon schéma : modem numericable -> airport extrem --)) wifi pour un G4 et un PC.

tout c'est bien passé , apres avoir renseigné les mots de passe, le G4 et le pc avaient de nouveau acces a internet mais des que j'ai eteind le G4 la connection a disparue pour le PC et impossible de lui faire reconnecter ... le pc voit la borne mais impossible de ci connecter !
j'ai réussi a me connecter une fois depuis le pc avec AdminAirPort et maintenaient plus rien


faut-il remplir  les champs client DHCP ou domaine ?
faut-il faire qql'chose a faire dans l'onglet réseau pour l'adresse IP


merci de votre aide
Pascal


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour pascal-mac-38 !

Déjà est-ce que la borne clignote en orange ? ( avant et après l'éteinte du G4 ).
As-tu installé l'utilitaire Airport sur les deux ordis ?

Pas besoin de remplir les champs client DHCP ou domaine .

Après cela on serra fixé de certaines choses.


----------



## pascal-mac-38 (20 Avril 2008)

Salut !! 

alors la borne de clignote pas en orange car elle ne peut clignoter quand blanc ( 3 leds = ethernet local,  sous tension et com wifi) c'est une borne qui ressemble a une machine volante ( c'est pour aller plus loin quand on la jette par la fenêtre !! )

j'ai bien installer les AdminAirport sur les 2 machines
et l'administration de la borne via le PC marche fonctionne assez peu souvent 1fois/4 
la connexion au PC apparaît et disparaît de façon aléatoire et et je n'arrive pas a trouver un lien ou un indice qui déclenche la connexion ou la déconnection ...

je peux avoir l'adinitration de la borne mais pas le reseau comme rien du tout ou les 2 ( assez rare et pas longtemps !)

chose bizarre sur le G4, quand je l'allume il va me chercher en priorité le réseau du voisin au lieu de prendre le miens, il faut que le réoriente manuellement

des questions me viennent a l'esprit :
y-a-t-il un pare feu dans la borne ?
j'utilise le pare feu de windobe aurait-il pas un probleme d'ouverture de porc ( gruiiik gruuiiikkk )

merci de ton aide
Pascal


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2008)

Bon soir ( très tard :sleep: )

Juste comme ça, d'autres te le confirmerons peut-être, tu es sur le forum de la borne Airport Extreme qui est sortie en début 2007 en WIFI  de norme "n" avec le logiciel "Utilitaire Airport".

Tu es sûrement sur la borne qui était avant, c'est à dire la "volante" oui, ou la ronde ?
Dans ce cas là, es-tu sous 10.5 ? (Leopard)
Si oui, tu as sûrement ce logiciel beaucoup plus fiable avec beaucoup moins de bugs.
Ton commentaire sur AdminAiport sous PC, ça ne me surprend pas beaucoup.

Pour commencer et atténuer certains bugs de paramètrages, réinnitialise ta borne.
Pour paramétrer, tu peux le faire via ethernet ? ce serait plus sur.

Pour le par-feu, j'en sais pas plus que toi (je pense que non (la borne ne va pas se protéger elle-même)).
Sur windaube, utilises-tu un logiciel anti-virus de n'importe quelle nature, si oui lequel ?

Bonne nuit !


----------



## pascal-mac-38 (20 Avril 2008)

ouais c'est la volante ... mais elle est toujour accrocher au mur , le compte a rebours a été stopper pour l'instant ...

j'ai changer le type de cryptage et réduit ma clef a 5 caractères ASCII
 tout reparametrer sur le PC et ca a l'aire de marcher ...
je vais voir si la connections tien le coup

pour le pointage du voisin j'ai configurer pour que la borne pointe sur mes réseau préféré

merci quand meme

Pascal


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2008)

Tu t'en es bien sorti, tu vois quand tu veux   .
Tiens-nous au courant .

Bonne nuit


----------



## pascal-mac-38 (20 Avril 2008)

ben non ...
meme topo, tout marche bien et je coupe le G4, 5 minutes apres la borne est en sommeil ... et quand le PC revoit la borne, l'accès est refuser que ce soit en wifi ou en filaire ...

je vais tenter de tripoter le pare feu et l'anti virus si non 
je vais tenter un reset total ...

le G4 est sous mac osX et mon antivirus pc : AVAST
ce qui me fout en rogne c'est que tout marchait nikel avant que j'y touche 
j'ai tout peter !

Pascal


----------



## gridaz (22 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, je possède une Airport Extreme depuis qques semaines, et j'ai des soucis dans e partage de disque!

Si tout se passe bien j'arrive rapidement à accéder à mes deux partoches de dd externe, une pour time machine l'autre pour mes videos.
Maheuresement après une journée de boulot en rentrant plus de disque, il n'est plus monté et impossible de le remonter, il faut rebooter l'airport, souvent il me signale que le disque est à réparer, etc.

Plutot ennuyeux j'en viens donc à me demander si l'extreme gère vraiment bien la chose, si mon dd (boitier coolermaster Xcraft) pourrait avoir un souci de compatibilité ou si c'est la configuration de la borne en pont depuis Freebox qui gène?!

Config: mdp airport, réseau visible, canaux larges, wifi n, mode pont, wpa2 personnel...

Je précise que c'est ce qui semble être une mise en veille du macbook (arrêt des disques par exemple pas de vraie mise en veille totale) qui amène à ce problème.
Je commence presque à regretter mes 170...



PS: l'imprimante est bien reconnue mais je n'ai pas de cartouches dc pas de test, Time Machine fonctionne quand je peux monter le DD.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ou au moins votre participation


----------



## CERDAN (22 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à toi,

1) As-tu récemment connecté un deuxième ordinateur au réseau chez toi ?

2) Es-tu connecté à l'AirportExtreme en ETHERNET ou en WIFI ?

Merci de répondre au diagnostic.

Bonne nuit .

PS : j'aime bien les iPhones .


----------



## gridaz (22 Mai 2008)

Oui je l'ai fait mais il me semble que j'avais déjà le souci avant.

Je pense avoir moins de problemes lorsque je suis en ethernet, c'est pourquoi j'ai déjà refait deux fois une première sauvegarde Time Machine avec une telle connexion.
Mais effectivement les soucis surviennent principalement en Wifi.

Merci de proposer de l'aide 

Bonne nuit également

J'aime aussi MON Iphone


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

1) Ton disque du est partitionné en quel format ?

2) Tu t'y connectes avec un mot de passe du disque ou un mot de passe de la borne ?

Bonmatin !


----------



## gridaz (23 Mai 2008)

HFS + sur les deux partoches

Mot de passe de borne désormais en éspèrant que ca change mais non... (donc avant j'utilisais un dp de disque)

Bonne journée


PS: ce matin les dd sont toujours connectés, et TM a fait sa sauvegarde il y a peu


----------



## zorgu (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Premier post... Il faut bien commencer 

Je suis en train de me casser la tête pour savoir comment intégrer une Time Capsule dans ma configuration actuelle. L'objectif est de pouvoir faire des sauvegardes Time Machine depuis mon MBP en "n", au max (5gHz, si j'ai bien tout suivi), tout en conservant les fonctionnalités actuelles:
- connexion de matériel en "g" (macbook, PC, Airport express pour faire du airTunes)
- partage d'imprimante
- et évidemment partage de connexion internet pour tout ce petit monde

Voici ce que j'ai immaginé, le seul équipement nouveau étant la Time Capsule:







Et donc là, plein de questions...

Est-ce que je suis sur la bonne piste?
Airtunes depuis le MBP pourra-t-il fonctionner (la librairie iTunes est dessus) ?
Le partage d'imprimante sera-t-il accessible aux deux mac?

Quelles sont les astuces de configurations pour arriver à cela?

Quelles sont les alternatives de configuration à ce que j'ai imaginé, si mon schéma ne tient pas la route?

Un grand merci pour votre aide à tous. Et bravo pour ce forum génial.

Z.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

zorgu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Premier post... Il faut bien commencer
> 
> ...



PPPFFFFFOOOOUUUU !!!!
Quel bor**.  

Pour relancer rapidement le sujet, pourquoi ne pas remplacer l'AirportExtreme par la TimeCapsule ? ( cette dernière fait la même travail que l'AE ). Ce choix ne sera plus possible si tu veux vraiment bénéficier de l'exclusivité du WIFI "n" sur ton MacBookPro.  

Pour relier tout ce petit monde tu aura besoin de la technologie réseau WDS (Wireless Distribution System). Tes deux réseau et tes deux bornes ne feront plus qu'un.
Et dans ce cas là, oui tu pourra utiliser l'imprimante depuis les MAC et même depuis le PC.
Pour AirTunes, je pense vivement que le WDS le permet aussi.

Pour faire un réseau WDS, il te faut les deux bornes allumées, connecté un MAC ( de préférence en ETHERNET mais ce n'est pas une obligation ) et aller sur l'utilitaire Airport fourni avec le bundle de la borne.
Il te faut aller dans les préférences de la borne AE puis choisir dans "Mode sans fil" --> "Participer à un réseau WDS". Puis dans "WDS", choisis "WDS principal". Dans la liste des réseaux distants donne l'"id. Aiport" de ta Capsule.
Ensuite il ta faut aller dans les préférences de ta Capsule et fait aussi la même chose sauf qu'il faut que ça soit un WDS disant. Rajoute aussi l'"id Aiport" de ta AE.

Je pense que c'est bon.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

gridaz a dit:


> HFS + sur les deux partoches
> 
> Mot de passe de borne désormais en éspèrant que ca change mais non... (donc avant j'utilisais un dp de disque)
> 
> ...



Je suis à cours d'idées. Fait un réparation des autorisations. Et comme demandé une vérification et si besoin une réparation de disque .


----------



## zorgu (23 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> PPPFFFFFOOOOUUUU !!!!
> Quel bor**.



Tu l'as dit :rose: 

Merci en tous cas de t'intéresser à ma petite ménagerie! Et puis un haut-rhinois qui aide un bas-rhinois, c'est notable (suis originaire de Strasbourg)  

Ton idée d'utiliser le WDS permet-elle de connecter le MBP en WIFI au débit max du "n" tout en offrant l'accès aux autres en "g"? Si c'est le cas c'est génial!

Sinon, cela ne me gêne pas qu'il y ait deux réseaux WIFI différents (un en "g", l'autre en "n") dans la mesure où les ressources peuvent toujours être partagées... Ce qui devrait être possible avec un lien entre les deux réseaux (lien ethernet entre la borne extreme et la TC).

Mais le monde de la configuration réseau relève pour moi de la planète Mars... Tu penses que ceci est jouable?... et évidemment, comment?

Z.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

Le WDS permet de bénéficier à la fois du "g" avec ton AE et à la fois du"n" avec ta Capsule tout en restant un seul et même réseau .

Le lien entre les deux bornes peux être en WIFI et tu garde le WDS. ( c'est le cas chez moi comme tu veux en voir un aperçu ici )

Bonne nuit .


----------



## zorgu (23 Mai 2008)

Ah, toi aussi tu as un bel élevage  

Donc, tout ceci paraît génial... Je n'ai plus qu'à courir chercher une TC.

Merci et bonne nuit.

Z.


----------



## gridaz (24 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je suis à cours d'idées. Fait un réparation des autorisations. Et comme demandé une vérification et si besoin une réparation de disque .


Pas de soucis aujourd'hui c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle, peut-etre ai je réussi...

Sinon je répare le disque à chaque fois que le essage s'affiche et j'ai effectivement des erreurs!


----------



## gridaz (24 Mai 2008)

Je crois que le souci vient en fait de tout autre chose...
Ce matin en me levant plus de Wifi sur l'Airport! Ca m'arrive de perdre le wifi comme ca, j'ai déjà eu quelques soucis avec mon précédent réseau. 
MAIS la dès que je veux me reconnecter impossible de trouver le réseau Airport Extreme!  Redémarrage du Mac avant de tester autre chose, pour mettre en cause Leo .2 et toujours rien.

En plus le disque indique de l'activité! Donc branchement en ethernet puis lancement de l'utilitaire Airport:
aucune borne détectée :s donc je suis bon pr reboot manuel et réparation des disques.

C'est quoi ce bordel? Je la renvoie direct ou bien? 

PS: le pire c'est que j'ai le net puisque je poste!


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mai 2008)

gridaz a dit:


> Je crois que le souci vient en fait de tout autre chose...
> Ce matin en me levant plus de Wifi sur l'Airport! Ca m'arrive de perdre le wifi comme ca, j'ai déjà eu quelques soucis avec mon précédent réseau.
> MAIS la dès que je veux me reconnecter impossible de trouver le réseau Airport Extreme!  Redémarrage du Mac avant de tester autre chose, pour mettre en cause Leo .2 et toujours rien.
> 
> ...



Désolé de te décevoir peut être, mais tes explications ne sont pas très claires.   

Ce matin, plus de WIFI sur l'Airport de ton Mac ou de ton AiportExtreme ?
Si, plus de WIFI et pas d'ETHERNET, pas d'internet, c'est no possible :hein: .


----------



## gridaz (24 Mai 2008)

En parlant d'Airport je parlais de l'Extreme. Donc le Mac capte mes autres réseaux mais pas celui de la borne Extreme. (Mais il arrivait que je perde ma connexion avec la Freebox sans raison particulière, que je connaisse, avant, et plus souvent.)

Ethernet entre la borne et le mac pour que ca marche. (pas de rj sur le DD)

Dsl pour le manque de clarté, j'éspère que la c'est mieux. 
Je sais bien que j'aurai pas le net sinon hein , je connais un peu les réseaux et toussa même si je suis encore en formation...
D'ailleurs si qqun s'y connait sur Cisco ya t'il un quelconque moyen de les reseter?

Bref là j'ai rebooté et j'ai de nouveau réparé le disque, tout est rentré dans l'ordre mais pour combien de temps?

Merci CERDAN


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mai 2008)

Effectivement j'ai mieux compris, merci !

Peut-être, tes problèmes de deconnexion soudaine sont dus à des interférences ?
Dans ce cas là coche l'option "Robustesse d'interférence" dans "Sans fil" puis "Option d'accès sans fil". 

Tes déconnexions on lieux très aléatoirement ? ( elles peuvent même se passer lorsque tu n'es pas chez toi et aucun lien peut-être envisagé avec autre chose ? )


----------



## gridaz (24 Mai 2008)

Plutot aléatoirement oui :s c'est pour çà que ca m'inquiétait mais toujours après une assez longue période d'inactivité sembe t'il...

J'ai pensé aux interférences, donc j'ai pas mal travaillé sur les réseaux et fonctionnalités à ma disposition (désactivation Freephonie, changement de canal Freebox pour m'adapter aux réseaux environnants, qques options dans l'Airport aussi).
Wifi N pour minimiser les interférences (5GHz)
Bref le Wifi fonctionne mieux qu'avec la Freeboite mais il arrive quand même que je subisse ce genre de "panne de Wifi".

Aujourd'hui toujours pas de soucis, je vais tester robustesse mais me semble que je l'ai activé avec "canaux larges".

Merci de suivre le sujet 

EDIT: en fait je n'ai pas l'option, mais il spécifie que les canaux larges peuvent créer des interférences! Sinon je ne sais vraiment pas à quoi servent les options de pays et taux de multidiffusion (multicast?)

EDIT2: Lecture de doc et apparemment le taux de multi ne m'intéresse pas


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mai 2008)

Reviens vers nous, si tu as de nouveau un problème .

En effet l'option "Canaux Larges" permet d'avoir un débit plus élevé. ( si ça pose problème autant le décocher ).

Bon dimanche .


----------



## gridaz (25 Mai 2008)

Des soucis ce matin mais juste au niveau du disque, il est monté mais impossible d'y accéder! Puis après l'avoir démonté, il apparait toujours dans Airport mais je ne peux plus le monter, il me dit la racine n'est pas disponible, un truc comme ca.

Débranchement/Réparation/Rebranchement et ca rentre dans l'ordre, bref le disque est moyennement compatible à mon avis, il doit y avoir un souci de ce coté là puisque le Wifi marchait sans probleme.
Je vais donc tester avec d'autres disques.

Merci CERDAN de ton aide, et du suivi. A bientôt, bon dimanche.


----------



## Pooky (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite ajouter ma borne airport express à mon réseau sans fil dèjà existant.
Je dispose d'une freebox v4 en wifi ,un ibokk G4 et un PC et jusqu'a là tout allait bien. Je souhaite donc connecté ma borne à mon ampli et à ma freebox. 
Le probleme c'est que je n'y arrive pas ! ma freebox est deja en mode routeur et quand je rentre dans le menu de config airport le clé wep wifi, ma borne airport ne se redémarre pas ( diode orange clignotante ) .
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? Existe-il un tuto ?
Merci d'avance. Et si ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour poster ce message merci de me le dire?
Pooky


----------



## raphpascual (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut Pooky, 
Si ca peut t'aider, j'ai eu un peu le même souci qui a fini par se régler en connectant la borne au cable ethernet du modem juste pour la configurer. 
A+


----------



## Pooky (12 Juillet 2008)

Ok mais c'est juste pour la configurer et après fini tu ne te sers plus cable ? Mais ton réseau fonctionne-t-il ?


----------



## Pooky (12 Juillet 2008)

Bon j'ai suivi les conseils de raphpascual et j'ai réussi à configurer ma borne pour la musique. La diode est désormais verte. Par contre pour mon réseau sans fil avec la freebox je souhaite utiliser ma borne comme un relais à l'étage... Est-ce possible ? Car j'ai le choix entre " Acceder à un réseau sans fil " " Etendre un réseau " Créer un résau " ou " Participer à un réseau WDS "
J'ai éssayer le paramètre étendre mais je ne vois pas grande différence. La je suis actuellement en " Acceder à un réseau sans fil ".
Quelles sont les diffèrences ? Et quels paramètres choisir pour faire ce que je souhaite ?


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juillet 2008)

Il faut que tu paramètres ta borne comme borne distante avec un réseau WDS .

Voilà, ça devrait suffire comme explication .



bonne soirée et bonne configuration !


----------



## Pooky (13 Juillet 2008)

Euh merci mais cela ne me suffit pas ... Qu'est-ce que le WDS, je n'aime pas faire des choses sans savoir ce que c'est. Puis pourquoi cette config là plutot que les autres. 
J'ai lu ailleurs que le freebox n'était pas compatible wds...


----------



## CERDAN (13 Juillet 2008)

Le réseau WDS  est ( disons-le facilement ) deux réseau en 1.

Il permet de faire des relais wifi comme tu le veux.
Si ta freebox n'est pas compatible WDS, il se peut que tu ne pourra pas configurer tes bornes en relais.


bon dimanche.


----------



## raphpascual (13 Juillet 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris, ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible si tu n'as qu'une borne airport. 
Le mode WDS permet justement d' étendre la portée d'un réseau a condition d' avoir au moins 2 bornes compatibles WDS.

La première connectée sur ta freebox en ethernet et en WDS principal, et une autre distante a l'étage par exemple.


----------



## Pooky (13 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ces réponses claires. Je comprend mieux maintenant. Il faut désormais que je sache si la feebox est compatible WDS.


----------



## raphpascual (13 Juillet 2008)

Malheureusement, je pense pas...
Tu peux pour l'instant qu' accéder a un réseau sans fil ( sans l'étendre) , ou créer un réseau sans fil.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Juillet 2008)

Vous êtes dans la bonne voie, 

bonne soirée et 14 !


----------



## jahrom (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Question :
Est il possible de connecter deux macbook pro (1 core duo 2 de cette année et 1 core duo qui a deux ans) en wifi n sur la time capsule pour partager internet ?

Précision : J'ai une Time Capsule connectée en ethernet sur la livebox et j'ai choisi de la paramètrer en nouveau réseau (5ghz).

Aujourd'hui j'arrive a connecter le core duo 2 sans problème mais pas le deuxième mac book pro...

Merci de votre aide. 

PS : j'ai eu beau relire la notice je capte que dalle surtout que les menus du dernier utilitaire airport est différent de celui de la notice ??!! :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (28 Août 2008)

Le problème vient du macbookpro, pas de la TimeCapsule.
Ton macbookpro est un CoreDuo ? Alors il y a peu de chance qu'il soit compatible wifi "n".
Par contre ton autre MBP, lui est en natif compatible.
Essaye d'en connaître un peu plus sur la carte Airport de ton MacBookPro.


----------



## jahrom (28 Août 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Le problème vient du macbookpro, pas de la TimeCapsule.
> Ton macbookpro est un CoreDuo ? Alors il y a peu de chance qu'il soit compatible wifi "n".
> Par contre ton autre MBP, lui est en natif compatible.
> Essaye d'en connaître un peu plus sur la carte Airport de ton MacBookPro.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Donc si je veux utiliser la TC comme routeur en relai de ma livebox, je dois renoncer au n.
Ou alors utiliser le n en connectant le dernier MBP sur la timecapsule et connecter l'autre MBP sur la livebox.

Est ce que j'ai bon la ? Je suis vraiment pas calé en réseau moi...


----------



## CERDAN (28 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est à peu près clair :

Sois, tu connectes tes deux MBP à la TP et tu renonces au "n".
Sois, tu connectes ton MBP "n" sur ta TimeCapsule et l'autre MBP sur ta livebox.

Je te conseillerai plutôt la première solution  ( d'autant plus que tu perds que la vitesse du WIFI N, pas sa portée  )


----------



## al1pro (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Je n'ai pas lu les 17 pages de ce topic, alors pardon si je pose des questions auxquelles il y a déjà des réponses.

J'ai un MacPro en Ethernet sur TC, et un MacBrook Pro en Wifi sur TC.

A propos de la Time Capsule :
- Je ne comprends pas très bien la notion de Wifi 'n'... Est-ce que ça va plus vite ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte ? Par ailleurs, dans la TC, on peut configurer 802,1 'n' à 2 fréquences (2,4 et 5 Ghz)... Quelle différence ? Quelle est la mieux ?

- Si je choisi le Wifi 'n' uniquement, l'iPhone peut-il s'y connecter ?

- Lorsque j'ai installé la TC, l'utilitaire Airport m'a annoncé qu'il valait mieux mettre la TC en mode Pont (la TC est branchée à une Livebox pour l'internet). C'est donc la LB qui distribue les IP. Est-ce bien comme ça ? N'y-a-t-il pas une sorte de perte de vitesse, le fait de "passer" par la LB ?

Merci.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2008)

-Non, aucun doute, ta TC est prévue pour ça, ta livebox donne les informations à ta TC et c'est normal.
-Sinon, ne mets pas le mode 5GHz, il est utilisé pour avoir une rétro-compatibilité avec le WIFIa.
-Si Tu choisis le 'n' uniquement, ton iPhone ne pourra pas se connecter. Il utilise le WIFI'g'.


----------



## vivlo (7 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
bon je pense que cette question va en faire sourire plus d'un mais tant pis... alors voilà : est-il possible de créer un réseau wifi entre macs sans avoir de routeur (ni relais, juste deux macbooks) autrement dit Airport peut-il servir à créer un réseau domestique wiFi sans relai ni routeur extérieur....
ce serait bien pour partager la bibliothèque itunes, échanger des fichiers, jouer en réseau éventuellement, comme je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de me connecter à internet avec mon macbook...
voilà voilà, d'avance merci


----------



## raphpascual (7 Octobre 2008)

Salut,
Depuis 10.5 tous les Macs qui se trouvent dans le champs wifi de ton ordinateur apparaissent dans le Finder. Inutile de configurer qui que ce soit


----------



## CERDAN (8 Octobre 2008)

raphpascual a dit:


> Salut,
> Depuis 10.5 tous les Macs qui se trouvent dans le champs wifi de ton ordinateur apparaissent dans le Finder. Inutile de configurer qui que ce soit



Oui, d'accord , mais tu ne réponds pas à sa question, est-il obligé d'utiliser un routeur ?
Et bien à priori non. Mais tu vois, je te le dis jusqu'à preuve du contraire, autrement, quelqu'un d'autre te le confirmera et là on sera sûr.


----------



## Acibi (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une petite question:

Si j'achete un MacBook, je doit obligatoire acheter l'activation du Wifi N pour que sa fonctionne??


----------



## CERDAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Non, si tu achètes un nouveau macbook aujourd'hui, le WIFI "n" sera déjà activé. Cette question se pose sur des vieux modèles qui ne sont plus en vente aujourd'hui .


----------



## al1pro (18 Octobre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> -Non, aucun doute, ta TC est prévue pour ça, ta livebox donne les informations à ta TC et c'est normal.
> -Sinon, ne mets pas le mode 5GHz, il est utilisé pour avoir une rétro-compatibilité avec le WIFIa.
> -Si Tu choisis le 'n' uniquement, ton iPhone ne pourra pas se connecter. Il utilise le WIFI'g'.



Juste pour info.

Je viens de compléter mon installation Mac avec une Airport Express.

C'est assez intéressant pour plusieurs raisons.
En plus de pouvoir diffuser la musique sur la chaine hifi, j'ai configuré cette petite boite en extension de mon réseau actuel.

L'airport express est donc connectée à la time capsule en Wifi n.
Le top, c'est que mon iPhone arrive à se connecter à l'AE (donc en wifi g).
Donc pratique car permet de conserver le wifi n sur tout le réseau ordis Mac, et permet d'utiliser la Remote app de l'iPhone pour piloter iTunes sans pour autant configurer la TC en wifi n compatible b/g.

Voilà, je sais pas si je suis clair, mais je voulais faire part de ma découverte...


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Tiens c'est malin ça.... j'hésitais à passer mon Airport Extreme en 802.11n (pour l'instant elle est en g/n) car ma fille utilise une Nintendo DS qui n'est que 802.11g et je voulais lui laisser l'accès au WiFi.

Par contre comme j'ai 2 Airport Express (une reliée à la chaine HiFi pour la musique, et une dans une autre pièce avec une imprimante usb), si je les configure en extension de réseau, je peux avoir l'Airport Extreme en 802.11n, les Airport Express s'y connecteront mais ce sont CES bornes Express qui garderont une compatibilité 802.11g de façon à ce que la Nintendo DS puisse garder accès au WiFi...

C'est bien ça?

Si oui, c'est génial!

[Edité] il faut tout de même que je vérifie que mes bornes Express (dont une est assez ancienne) sont bien compatibles 802.11g et n, ou qu'au moins une des 2 l'est


----------



## al1pro (18 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui, c'est bien ça.
Dans la config Airport Express, choisir "étendre un réseau", et cocher "accepter les clients sans fil" comme ça certains appareils (notamment les wifi g) pourront se connecter, mais le réseau 'principal' Airport Extreme restera en wifi n.

A noter : parfois mon iPhone a du mal à se connecter (connexion au réseau impossible).
Je suppose qu'il tente de se connecter à la Time Capsule qui, elle, est en wifi n uniquement.
Difficle de savoir puisque le nom du réseau est le même !

Mais souvent, l'iPhone "comprend" qu'il doit se connecter à l'Airport Express pour que ça marche !


----------



## jeanfy (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise puis quelques semaines à merveille ma borne Airport Extreme avec mon iMac et l'iBook G4 12" de ma femme.

Par contre, l'imprimante Epson D120 refuse d'imprimer via l'AE.

Elle est reconnu, je peux l'installer sur les 2 Macs, je peux lancer l'impression, mais rien ne se passe... rien...

J'ai désinstallé, ré-installé, ré-initialisé... rien, rien...

Voila, si vous avez une solution ?

Existe-il une liste des imprimantes compatibles  avec l'AE ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre aide.

Cordialement
Jean-Philippe PLAZA
http://www.jeanphilippeplaza.com


----------



## CERDAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Leopard installé sur les deux machines ?
Imprimante en usb ?
Quel est ton rapport d'impression ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2008)

al1pro a dit:


> Oui oui, c'est bien ça.
> Dans la config Airport Express, choisir "étendre un réseau", et cocher "accepter les clients sans fil" comme ça certains appareils (notamment les wifi g) pourront se connecter, mais le réseau 'principal' Airport Extreme restera en wifi n.
> 
> A noter : parfois mon iPhone a du mal à se connecter (connexion au réseau impossible).
> ...


Juste une dernière question.... dans ce type de configuration du réseau, comment être sûr que le Mac, lui, va bien aller se connecter à la borne Extreme en 802.11n (2,4 GHz) et pas à la borne Express??? Je ne crois pas que sur le Mac on puisse (comme sur la borne Extreme), forcer l'utilisation du 802.11n (2,4 GHz) pour être sûr d'être au débit le plus élevé...


----------



## al1pro (19 Octobre 2008)

al1pro a dit:


> Oui oui, c'est bien ça.
> Dans la config Airport Express, choisir "étendre un réseau", et cocher "accepter les clients sans fil" comme ça certains appareils (notamment les wifi g) pourront se connecter, mais le réseau 'principal' Airport Extreme restera en wifi n.
> 
> A noter : parfois mon iPhone a du mal à se connecter (connexion au réseau impossible).
> ...



En réalité, cette astuce est intéressante.
Mais je suis tout de même confronté à un problème.
Mon iPhone, lui, a compris qu'il devait se connecter à l'Airport Express, et non pas à la Time Capsule (de toute façon, il n'y arrive pas ).
Par contre, à l'allumage, mon MacBook et l'Apple TV se connectent indifféremment sur l'Express ou la Capsule, au hazard.... Je le vois dans les clients sans fil de l'utilitaire Airport.
Le souci est donc que l'on est parfois en Wifi b/g, ou en Wifi n selon la connexion choisie par l'appareil.

Je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour indiquer au MacBook de se connecter à la TC et non à l'express ! Le nom du réseau à rejoindre est forcément le même puisqu'il s'agit d'une "extension". Je ne sais pas quel paramêtre je pourrais rectifier...
Là, je sèche... Si qqn à une solution, ça serait top.


----------



## al1pro (19 Octobre 2008)

Hips, je viens de voir le message de remy.
LOL
Même problème donc.


----------



## tory (21 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

Je ne suis pas connaisseur de la TC, mais j'ai le même problème de choix aléatoire de mon PMP dans mon réseau à 3 bornes. Je pensais essayer de fixer pour chaque borne des utilisateurs MAC spécifiques, ce qui forcerait la connexion des machines à des bornes bien définies.
Le seul hic que je vois c'est que cela n'autorise pas les invités sur le réseau, ou alors, il faut rentrer son numéro MAC à la mano ! et en plus, pas question ensuite de jouer les nomades avec son PM dans la maison.
Donc, si quelqu'un a une meilleure solution, je suis preneur.
En attendant, je vais faire la manip ce soir.

Je vous tiens au courant si ça vous intéresse.


----------



## al1pro (21 Octobre 2008)

ça m'irait bien comme solution.

Sauf que l'Airport Express, configurée en "extension du réseau" ne permet pas le filtrage des adresses MAC.
ça serait trop simple : on pourrait ainsi autoriser (iPhone) ou refuser (Apple TV par ex) selon où l'on veut que chacun se connecte....

Idée à creuser...


----------



## tory (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme prévu j'ai testé hier soir le réseau en mettant les adresses MAC dans les bornes.

ça marche impec ! Mon PowerBook, ne se connecte plus que là ou je lui dis de se connecter, non mais !!!

Petite question : c'est quoi la difference "extension de réseau" par rapport au WDS ? ça me parait un peu subtil pour mes Pôvres neurones .

Merci


----------



## al1pro (22 Octobre 2008)

Si tu es en extension de réseau, je pense que tu vas revenir poster dans qq jours (ou qq heures).

Le fait d'autoriser ton MacBook à se connecter à telle ou telle borne ne l'empêchera pas de se connecter là où il en a envie une prochaine fois (la première borne qu'il va capter) et où l'accès ne lui est pas refusé.

Il faudrait pouvoir refuser l'accés du MacBook à l'Airport Express...


----------



## al1pro (22 Octobre 2008)

Il y a peut-être un truc qui marche.
Faites l'essai et tenez-moi au courant !
(Moi ça marche, pour l'instant....).

Ouvrir l'utilitaire Airport.
Modifier la config de l'Airport Express.
Sur celle-ci, TOUT ça SANS enregistrer/mettre à jour, changer le Mode sans fil "Etendre un réseau sans fil" en "Participer à un réseau WDS".
Un nouvel onglet apparait : "Accès".
Dans cet onglet, choisir "Accès programmé" du contrôle d'accès d'adresses MAC.
Rajouter un client en cliquant sur "+".
Là, choisir l'ordinateur en question (pour moi, mon MacBook, Cet ordinateur sur lequel je suis actuellement).
Et en contrôle, choisir "Pas d'accès".
Retourner à l'onglet "Sans fil", puis remettre "Etendre un réseau sans fil". Puis mettre à jour.

Désactiver ensuite Airport dans la barre des menus, et le relancer.
Vérifier ensuite dans les clients sans fils connectés à l'Aiport Express...
Mon MacBook ne s'y connecte plus, et se connecte donc à la TC comme je le voulais.

A suivre, je ne sais pas si ça va durer... (les 2 bornes n'étant pas très loins l'une de l'autre, le MBP se connecte vraiment au hazard, d'habitude en tout cas).


----------



## Museforever (29 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait combien de connexions (tcp) maximum la borne airport extreme (ou TC) peut supporter ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2008)

50 clients pour l'extrême ou la capsule


----------



## Museforever (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais ce n'est pas ça que je cherche.

C'est le nombre de connexions maximales que la borne peut supporter vers l'extérieur (internet). Donc en udp et en tcp.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2008)

Ben, je pense que c'est pareil, en toute logique ( de mon point de vue )


----------



## kaiserben (1 Novembre 2008)

Je craque. Mon mac sous 10.4.11 est victime de déconnexion intermittente (déco / reco toutes les 3s de façon aléatoire) depuis quelques temps. Je ne sais pas exactement depuis quand en fait, mais là, ça commence à me courir. Ce macbook avait bien marché pendant près d'un an... L'autre macbook de la maison sous 10.5 n'a pas ce problème.

J'ai supprimé la plist qui va bien, réinitialiser la PRAM et réparer les autorisations.

Si vous êtes dans ce cas, si vous êtes arrivé à vous débarrasser de ces pertes de connexion WIFI, merci de votre aide


----------



## Museforever (2 Novembre 2008)

Heu bah 50 connexions tu vas pas aller loin avec ça lol. Entre ton mac qui va se connecter et va vérifier l'heure sur le serveur d'Apple, VLC qui va rechercher une mise à jour, msn, Safari, Mail et beaucoup d'autres choses 50 connexions ça va très vite !


----------



## asticotboy (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer (en un petit résumé hein !) comment fonctionne AirTunes... parce que ça me dirait bien d'écouter ma musique d'iTunes sur mon home cinéma... mais là je percute pas ! Comment ça marche ? Oui ben je sais... mais j'ai 15 ans de PC derrière moi, alors ça laisse quelques séquelles...


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2008)

tu branches une borne AirPort express (pas une extrême) près de ton home Cinéma et tu relies la sortie audio a l'entrée audio de ton home ciné ( tu peux utiliser un câble optique).
Sur le Mac ( ou PC) tu lances l'utilitaire Airport pour parametrer cette borne express pour activer Airtunes.
Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer iTunes et tu verras en bas à droite un bouton permettant de choisir sur quels haut-parleurs tu veux envoyer me son (ton ordi, ton home Cinéma, ou les 2 simultanément)


----------



## Spec (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'avoue j'ai pas lu toutes les pages mais je voudrais savoir:

Mon modem sera connecté à une borne airport extreme qui elle sera branché aussi en ethernet sur mon imac !! A l'etage il y a mon ancien pc avec carte wifi et j'aimerai savoir si il faut aussi mettre le cd d'installation de l'airport sur mon pc pour avoir le wifi ??

Ensuite (question toute bete mais je me la pose quand meme) faut-il installé le cd sur mon mac avant de brancher la borne et est-ce qu'une fois la borne branché en ethernet sur mon mac internet sera operationnel tout de suite sans avoir fais aucun reglage vu que mon mac sera en ethernet ?


----------



## CERDAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Dans les deux cas, tu n'es pas obligé d'installer quoi que ce soit.
Mais je te conseille tout de même d'installer l'utilitaire airport pour avoir de plus amples fonctionnalités .


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

j'ai une petite question moi aussi, venant tout juste de recevoir mon mbp et ne connaissant encore que peu de chose à mac osx, j'aimerai savoir comment changer le nom visible quand l'airport est activé, car il me met : macbook pro de "Nom et prenom", donc j'aimerai bien changer ça, c'est pas très discret !

Merci par avance.


----------



## Spec (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir !!

Alors voilà j'ai ma borne extreme que j'ai branché sur mon imac via ethernet !!  J'ai mis WPA2 Personnel et je doit mettre une cle ou mot de passe en ascii !!

Mais voilà je sais pas ou trouver la cle wpa2 !!!! 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ????


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2008)

Preferences système, Partage et tu changes le nom de l'ordinateur


----------



## Spec (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'ai trouve ma cle wap mais y'a 64 caracteres !! C'est ça qu'il faut que j'ecrive sur mon pc afin de me connecté ?


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Novembre 2008)

c'était tout con, je cherchais dans l'airport, moi ! 

Merci bien


----------



## Spec (4 Novembre 2008)

Spec a dit:


> Bonsoir !!
> 
> Alors voilà j'ai ma borne extreme que j'ai branché sur mon imac via ethernet !!  J'ai mis WPA2 Personnel comme indiqué !!
> 
> ...



Help !!


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2008)

Spec a dit:


> Bonsoir !!
> 
> Alors voilà j'ai ma borne extreme que j'ai branché sur mon imac via ethernet !! J'ai mis WPA2 Personnel et je doit mettre une cle ou mot de passe en ascii !!
> 
> ...


 
La clé WPA c'est celle que tu as toi-même définie en configurant la borne!


----------



## kaiserben (5 Novembre 2008)

Toujours pas d'idées concernant mon p'tit problème de déconnexion intempestive d'airport ?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Toujours pas d'idées concernant mon p'tit problème de déconnexion intempestive d'airport ?



Renseignes-nous un peu plus à propos de ton réseau, dans les préférences réseaux, es-tu bien au automatique ? Avec dans la liste de gauche que l'airport affiché ?
Dans avancé, vérifie si tu n'as qu'un seul réseau préféré.
Sinon active la robustesse d'interférences, change la canal ( dans utilitaire Airport cette fois-çi ), ou vraiment si ça marche pas installe ça...
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/loginkeychainupdate10.html


----------



## kaiserben (5 Novembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Renseignes-nous un peu plus à propos de ton réseau, dans les préférences réseaux, es-tu bien au automatique ? Avec dans la liste de gauche que l'airport affiché ?
> Dans avancé, vérifie si tu n'as qu'un seul réseau préféré.
> Sinon active la robustesse d'interférences, change la canal ( dans utilitaire Airport cette fois-çi ), ou vraiment si ça marche pas installe ça...
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/loginkeychainupdate10.html



Salut et merci pour ta réponse 

Je suis sous 10.4.11

J'ai mis une adresse IP fixe dans les préférences réseaux et ça a marché plutôt bien jusque là.

J'ai essayé avec et sans robustesse d'interface.

Je n'ai qu'un seul réseau préféré. Ma borne est une alice qui marche impeccablement avec l'autre macbook de la maison (sous Leopard celui-ci). De nombreux réseaux sont détectés.

Tu changes comment le canal sur le mac ? Perso, je peux rien faire dans l'utilitaire airport, j'ai l'impression que c'est un utilitaire pour gérer les bornes airport et pas l'airport express.

Encore merci


----------



## Spec (5 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> La clé WPA c'est celle que tu as toi-même définie en configurant la borne!



Oui apres avoir mis wpa2 personnel je mets un mot de passe comme indiqué sur l'image mais quand je me connecte avec le PC sur la borne il me demande la cle, et une fois mis il me dit qu'il faut entre 5 et x caractere en ascii ! Mais c'est quoi ascii !! Car apparemment un simple mot de passe ne marche pas !!






De plus quand je vais dans l'utilitaire airport/borne d'acces/mot de passe equivalent du reseau je vois mon mot de passe wpa ( qui ne fonctionne pas) et la cle prepartagee wpa avec 64 caracteres !!

La je suis completement perdu !!


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Salut et merci pour ta réponse
> 
> Je suis sous 10.4.11
> 
> ...



Pour changer de canal il faut aller sur l'utilitaire Airport, Airport, résumé, puis tu as canal en bas .
Tu n'as pas quelque chose comme ceci ?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Spec a dit:


> Oui apres avoir mis wpa2 personnel je mets un mot de passe comme indiqué sur l'image mais quand je me connecte avec le PC sur la borne il me demande la cle, et une fois mis il me dit qu'il faut entre 5 et x caractere en ascii ! Mais c'est quoi ascii !! Car apparemment un simple mot de passe ne marche pas !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu as déjà essayé de supprimer totalement le mot de passe ? :rateau:


----------



## kaiserben (5 Novembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour changer de canal il faut aller sur l'utilitaire Airport, Airport, résumé, puis tu as canal en bas .
> Tu n'as pas quelque chose comme ceci ?



Non, j'ai pas. J'avais cru comprendre que cet utilitaire était pour les bornes airport et non pas pour les cartes airport.

Ma carte airport n'apparait pas dans la liste :rose:


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Non, j'ai pas. J'avais cru comprendre que cet utilitaire était pour les bornes airport et non pas pour les cartes airport.
> 
> Ma carte airport n'apparait pas dans la liste :rose:


 
L'utilitaire sert effectivement à configurer la borne Aiport, et c'est sur la Borne que tu peux changer le canal... ensuite ta carte airport se règle toute seule sur le canal d'émission de la borne.

Dans ton cas, comme tu n'as pas de borne Airport mais une box Alice, il faut que tu cherches comment configurer l'AliceBox et la forcer à utiliser un autre canal.


----------



## kaiserben (6 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> L'utilitaire sert effectivement à configurer la borne Aiport, et c'est sur la Borne que tu peux changer le canal... ensuite ta carte airport se règle toute seule sur le canal d'émission de la borne.
> 
> Dans ton cas, comme tu n'as pas de borne Airport mais une box Alice, il faut que tu cherches comment configurer l'AliceBox et la forcer à utiliser un autre canal.


Merci, c'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire. Je suis passé du canal 11 à 13 en passant par auto : rien n'y fait.


----------



## narbee (8 Décembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Merci, c'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire. Je suis passé du canal 11 à 13 en passant par auto : rien n'y fait.



Hello à tous,
> Kaiserben, as tu résolu la question depuis ?
J'ai, comme beaucoup, le même souci de *connexion intermittente en Wifi* assez "casse bonbon", pour rester poli...
Sous Tiger ou Leopard, sur batterie ou relié au secteur, en changeant de canal depuis l'interface du fournisseur d'accès... Apparemment rien n'y fait.
Sans doute une mise à jour "airport" qui serait mal passée... Ou bien un souci de hardware "airport" ?!
Je pensais trouver une soluce ici dans les questions fréquentes, mais non...
Si quelqu'un a une piste sérieuse, merci à lui.


----------



## lhenry2802 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter l'airport extreme et je suis un peu embeté avec.
Lorsque je créé mon réseau wifi en 802.11n compatible B et G, je n'arrive plus à atteindre l'airport situé dans une chambre depuis le salon qui est à 5 à 10 metres.
Le signal est perturbé par un surveille bébé qui doit fonctionner sur les mêmes fréquences.
De plus, je ne peux plus utiliser des télecommandes de prise qui deviennent inopérantes dès que l'airport est en marche.

Ma seule solution est de passer en 802.11n 5ghz mais malheureusement cela n'est pas compatible avec mon PC pro et avec mon iphone 

Qq un a t'il une idée ??

Laurent


----------



## al1pro (20 Janvier 2009)

Normalement, tu peux cocher l'option "Robustesse d'interférence".
ça peut aider l'airport à ne pas être perturbée par le surveille bébé...
:sleep:


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est le pb des bébés qui braillent sur des fréquences proches de 2,4 GHz...

Il va falloir que tu attendes qu'il grandisse! 
A l'adolescence il va muer et changer de fréquence


----------



## CERDAN (20 Janvier 2009)

Tu as essayé de changer de canal ?


----------



## baptiste47210 (16 Février 2009)

bonjour tt le monde je vien de télècharger activateur airport mais il me demande une mise a jour  mais je ne la trouve pas , pourriez vs m'aider svp
j'ai un macbook OSX allu........          merci

http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/heu.gif


----------



## daphone (18 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une borne Aiport Extreme et j'en suis très content vu les débits que j'arrive à avoir avec mes disques durs qui y sont connectés. Seulement, je rencontre un problème qui je pense doit concerner pas mal de monde. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse dans les forums alors je poste ici: 

Je possède un macbook blanc 2.1ghz qui se connecte en wifi N à ma borne aiport extreme chez moi. Ma borne airport est reliée via ethernet à ma freebox V5 et le mode routeur est activé (ainsi que le wifi de la freebox en wifi G pour mon iphone).

Je possède un compte mobileme et je souhaite profiter de la fonction "back to my mac" que je ne connais pas trop; En clair, je voudrais pouvoir accéder aux disques dur de ma borne partout à l'extérieur de chez moi comme le vante le site d'apple.

Apparemment il y a quelques problèmes avec les freebox comme j'ai pu le lire. Il parait qu'il faut désactiver la fonction routeur, mais quand je le fais, je n'ai plus aucune connexion (la led de l'airport est verte quand même). Donc je suis obligé de le réactiver pour retrouver ma connexion...

Quelqu'un a une solution ? comment fonctionne la fonction "retour à mon mac" avec son compte mobileme et une borne airport; je suis un peu perdu et j'ais investi dans cette borne pour justement avoir cette fonction

PS : De plus, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que si on desactive le mode routeur de la freebox, alors on fait comment pour le cable ethernet de la freebox HD pour la TV ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (19 Mai 2009)

De tout ce que j'ai lu, pas de "Back to my Mac" possible si on a une freebox.


----------



## daphone (19 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> De tout ce que j'ai lu, pas de "Back to my Mac" possible si on a une freebox.



Sérieusement ?? je sais que ce n'est pas facile avec les freebox, mais ailleurs j'ai pu lire qu'il fallait justement mettre la freebox en mode modem (routeur desactivé) et avoir une APE ou TCapsule pour faire le routeur. (dixit un technicien sav Apple). Donc je suis sûr qu'il doit exister une méthode....


----------



## dode (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai parcourru ce fil, sans forcément tout lire. Je voudrais avoir une réponse à une question que je me pose.
J'ai un macbook Core duo (Airport_Athr5424ab) et j'aimerais savoir si je peux le faire passer en 802.11n pour profiter de ce débit avec la nouvelle TC que je viens d'installer.
D'après ce que j'ai compris, la réponse est non... mais ça me désole tellement que j'essaie d'explorer toutes les solutions...
Pour l'heure, ça marche en 802.11 a/b/g mais ce serait quand même mieux pour moi de profiter du débit en 802.11n car la TC, sur le réseau, m'est essentiellement destinée (pour stocker des données)...

Si aucune solution pour activer du 802.11n sur mon macbook, il va peut-être falloir que j'installe autrement cette TC (genre la relier direct en ethernet à mon mac, ce qui, déjà, serait plus rapide, je pense), mais ça risque d'être des complications en vue...

PS : Je suis un peu newbie en mac...


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2009)

les Mac CoreDuo (donc le tiens), ne font pas de 802.11n


----------



## daphone (24 Mai 2009)

j'ai un mac core2duo et j'ai monté un réseau en wifi N avec mon APE sans soucis. Sans besoin d'activation de airport n sur mon mac..


----------



## daphone (29 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une borne Aiport Extreme et j'en suis très content vu les débits que j'arrive à avoir avec mes disques durs qui y sont connectés. Seulement, je rencontre un problème qui je pense doit concerner pas mal de monde. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse dans les forums alors je poste ici:
> 
> ...



Personne n'a de solution ?

Il ya bien quelqu'un sur ce forum qui cumule une borne airport, une freebox et un abonnement mobile me, non ? Les résultats sur ce sujet sur le net sont trops flous mais entrevoient une possible solution...


----------



## ronparchita (29 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Personne n'a de solution


Quand j'ai cherché de l'aide pour accéder à mon Synology de l'exterieur avec une borne Airport sans Disque et une Freebox V4, personne n'a su à l'époque me dire comment il fallait configurer la borne Airport. La solution est venue par la config du mode routeur de la V4 en ouvrant les ports qu'il faut.
Je ne sais pas si mon cas de figure est comparable au tien, je ne connais pas mobiltoi, mais si ça l'est je te dirai comment j'y suis arrivé.


----------



## daphone (29 Mai 2009)

ronparchita a dit:


> Quand j'ai cherché de l'aide pour accéder à mon Synology de l'exterieur avec une borne Airport sans Disque et une Freebox V4, personne n'a su à l'époque me dire comment il fallait configurer la borne Airport. La solution est venue par la config du mode routeur de la V4 en ouvrant les ports qu'il faut.
> Je ne sais pas si mon cas de figure est comparable au tien, je ne connais pas mobiltoi, mais si ça l'est je te dirai comment j'y suis arrivé.



Merci bien ! Dans mon cas, si je désactive le routeur, je n'ai plus aucune connexion au net...je ne sais pourquoi..


----------



## ronparchita (29 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Merci bien ! Dans mon cas, si je désactive le routeur, je n'ai plus aucune connexion au net...je ne sais pourquoi..


Moi non plus. Surtout si tu as bien transféré sur ton Airport toutes les destinations qui étaient sur le routeur et que ton Airport n'est plus en mode pont. D'apres mon experience personnelle je crois que l'Airport n'offre pas beaucoup de possibilites de configuration, peut-etre autant que de prises qu'elle a derriere, 3. C'est à mon avis un gadget assez couteux.
Ton probleme n'est pas dans la notice ? S'il n'y est pas laisse tomber pour le moment. Essaie l'Airport en mode pont, avec ta free en routeur tu devrais pouvoir acceder à ce que tu veux pour peu que tu rentres les bons parametres des ports. Si tu n'y arrives pas et que tu es dans les 7 jours, si le vendeur n'est pas capable de t'expliquer, tu lui rends tout.
Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## daphone (29 Mai 2009)

Merci mais je l'ai acheté d'occaz à un bon prix donc bon... Et puis les disques dur en wifi me sont bien pratique (très rapide à mon goût en wifi), ainsi que la gestion de l'imprimante qui marche nickel donc bon..

De toute manière, ce que je cherche a avoir en plus, c'est les disques durs partagés sur mobileme, donc à l'extérieur de chez moi. Et pour ça il faut bien la borne airport. C'est juste Free qui bloque la fonction. J'espère que quelqu'un va nous fournir une astuce, sinon faudra attendre que Free nous offre cette fonction dans une prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## ronparchita (29 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> ...Free nous offre cette fonction dans une prochaine mise à jour...


Peut-être pourrais-tu leur soumettre ta question et leur demander comment configurer ta free


----------



## daphone (3 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Personne n'a de solution ?
> 
> Il ya bien quelqu'un sur ce forum qui cumule une borne airport, une freebox et un abonnement mobile me, non ? Les résultats sur ce sujet sur le net sont trops flous mais entrevoient une possible solution...




Bon apparemment, c'est magique, mais l'accès à mon mac vient d'apparaitre en vert dans mes préferences mobileme ! ENFIN !!

Edit : En fait je viens de me rendre compte du truc que je voulais faire, c'était accéder a mes données sur le disque dur de l'airport extreme en dehors de mon réseau local (par exemple au boulot), mais j'ai oublié quelque chose de primordial, c'est que sur le mac du bureau, je dois enregistrer mon compte mobileme et tout, hors ce n'est pas le mien et il est en accès public... Je pensais qu'on avait accès a ces donnés via l'interface mobileme de safari !
Et si je me déplace à mon bureau avec mon macbook, saura t-il lire le disque dur de mon airport resté chez moi ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> ...
> Et si je me déplace à mon bureau avec mon macbook, saura t-il lire le disque dur de mon airport resté chez moi ?



Oui si dans Utilitaire Airport tu as activé "Back to my disque" pour le disque dur relié à la borne Extreme


----------



## zazthemac (7 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Merci bien ! Dans mon cas, si je désactive le routeur, je n'ai plus aucune connexion au net...je ne sais pourquoi..



Si tu desactive le mode routeur de ta box, il faut l'activer sur la borne. I-e la passer en mode dhcp, activer le nat.

D'ailleurs ta borne est relié en ethernet à ta box ou en wifi?


----------



## daphone (7 Juin 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Si tu desactive le mode routeur de ta box, il faut l'activer sur la borne. I-e la passer en mode dhcp, activer le nat.
> 
> D'ailleurs ta borne est relié en ethernet à ta box ou en wifi?



Merci, mais comme je le dit plus haut, sans avoir touché à rien (routeur activé sur la freebox), la fonction back to my back est maintenant en vert dans mes prefs mobileme.

Dès que je reviens au bureau avec mon mac, je devrais alors voir ma borne airport dans ma barre latérale du finder comme si j'étais chez moi donc ? Pour avoir accès a mes disques ?


----------



## bladux (15 Juin 2009)

Hi,

Je vais chercher ma borne ce soir ou demain et je suis exactement dans ton cas, mobileMe, Freebox & Apple Airport Extreme. Donc je pourrais te dire comment j'ai procédé 


A++


----------



## daphone (15 Juin 2009)

ah merci beaucoup !  Tu vas me donner la recette magique car même le labo supérieur de chez Apple, ne savent pas comment faire...


----------



## Le_Huit (18 Juin 2009)

Je voudrais savoir une chose très simple.
Est-ce que j'ai besoin de AirPort Extreme pour connecter mon futur iMac à ma livebox en wi-fi ?


----------



## globox3 (18 Juin 2009)

huit8 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir une chose très simple.
> Est-ce que j'ai besoin de AirPort Extreme pour connecter mon futur iMac à ma livebox en wi-fi ?


non il a tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## Le_Huit (18 Juin 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> non il a tout ce qu'il faut



Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## ric hunter (22 Juin 2009)

depuis la *mise a jour des softs de l'airport  je n'arrive plus à me connecté à la partie RJ45 du switch* et donc pas moyen de lire mon serveur disque EThernet LA Cie .

Pourtant lorsque je me connecte en RJ45 directement par un câble  je vois mon disque.

Est ce que la gestion du réseau est différente dans cette mise a jour ?

Le plus bizarre c'est que mon vieux tournesol en 10.4 a le même souci depuis cette mise a jour AIrport


----------



## zazthemac (26 Juin 2009)

Bizarre j'ai fait la MAJ des bornes et j'ai toujours accés a mon disque ethernet lacie (networkspace).

De plus la la MAJ du firmware de la bornene concerne en rien tes macs et ton ethernet? ce serait pas depuis la dernière MAJ airport de l'Imac plutôt?


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

Question toute bête,
J'ai deux bornes Airport Express. Précédemment j'avais un iMac qui ne fonctionnait qu'en 802.11.g et un MacBook.
Mes deux bornes étaient donc configurées 802.11n (compatible 802.11b/g).

Je me suis séparé de cet iMac et j'ai maintenant deux machines qui fonctionnent en 802.11.n. J'ai modifié la config des bornes et je suis passé en 802.11n uniquement (2,4 GHz).

J'espère de la sorte gagner en stabilité de réseau mais aussi en vitesse. 

Pour la stabilité ça a l'air d'aller. Nous verrons sur la durée (j'ai quand même 14 à 25 réseaux autour de moi qui me parasitent ! ) 

Pour ce qui de la vitesse je suis très septique. :mouais:
J'ai fait un test de transfert de fichier. J'ai passé un fichier .avi de 367 Mo d'une machine à l'autre. Sous l'ancienne config avec encore le boulet attaché, 12,17 minutes 
Dans la nouvelle config en pur "n" : 23,52 minutes. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication à ce sujet ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> J'ai fait un test de transfert de fichier. J'ai passé un fichier .avi de 367 Mo d'une machine à l'autre. Sous l'ancienne config avec encore le boulet attaché, 12,17 minutes
> Dans la nouvelle config en pur "n" : 23,52 minutes.



ça me semble un peu lent.

je viens d'essayer avec un dossier (je n'ai pas de fichier .avi pour tester) qui pèse  374.6 MB et ça ma prit 7,56 minutes. 

mais j'ai fais un transfert avec un disque dur connecté sur ma airport (ça fait peut-être une différence ?), mais mon mac est en 802.11*G*.

mais je n'ai que 4 réseaux wifi autour de moi. 

a quelle distance se trouvent tes mac de la borne airport ?


----------



## puregeof (28 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> a quelle distance se trouvent tes mac de la borne airport ?



Merci pour ta réponse.
1,5 mètres à peine pour l'une, 6 mètres pour l'autre.Toutes les petites barrettes sont remplies.
Je m'interrogeais plutôt sur le choix de config : "802.11n uniquement (2,4 GHz)" ?


----------



## zazthemac (28 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai aussi 2 mac en "n" avec une borne extreme en "n uniquement 2.4Ghz "
un Imac a 4 m de la borne, le macbook un étrage en dessous avec un mur BA de 50cm. temps de transfert d'un avi de 700Mo : 3mn30.

Je n'ai que deux réseaux autour.

As tu essayé sur d'autres canaux?

Perso j'utilise menumeter pour afficher les débits entrant et sortant. Dans cette config ca tourne entre 3.5 et 4 Mo/s (j'ai bien dit Mo et pas Mb). Lorsque les 2 sont dans e salon c'est plus 5.5-6.
Rception Imac dans le Salon 66%, macbook en dessous 50% quand macbook dans le salon (3m de la borne reception 75%)


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

Merci Zaz,

J'ai changé de canal (=> 11 vers 4) et lancé à nouveau le transfert du fichier. Le finder m'annonce 2 minutes 
Après 5 minutes, coupure nette du réseau  Sans doute un bombardement d'ondes, genre la voisine qui a lancé son micro-onde 

Le réseau n'est plus remonté après. Les bornes n'apparaissent plus dans l'utilitaire Airport. 
C'est mon lot quotidien :hein:
J'ai débranché et rebranché l'Airport. C'est reparti.

Nouvelle tentative. 2 minutes annoncées ; 07min20 à l'arrivée. C'est déjà mieux.
Je vais rester sur ce canal quelques temps et voir.

J'ai installé Menumeter. J'ai dû foiré un truc. Il affiche en montée et en descente 0,0/s :mouais:
En attendant, l'utilitaire  Airport me donne sur l'historique un débit constant de 130 Mb sur les trois périphériques connectés aux réseaux.

Depuis 2004 j'ai essayé tous les modèles de bornes Airport existantes à tous les endroits possibles et sous toutes les configurations imaginables pour chacune d'elles. 
Je finis toujours par avoir ces sempiternelles coupures de réseau 
Il faut dire qu'avec un voisinage comme ça (et le soir c'est pire) :


----------



## antonio8 (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau possesseur d'un airport extreme. J'en suis presque ravi.

En effet, lorsque je branche mon DD externe (formater sur mon mac en FAT32), je le vois bien dans le finder mais je n'arrive pas à écrire dessus et ce depuis mon mac ou un PC!

Une fois configurer, pourrai-je accéder au disque depuis l'extérieur?

Merci de votre aide.

(EDIT) : J'ai tout redémarrer et ça fonctionne mais si j'éteint le disque et que je le rallume, je ne le revoit pas, il faut a nouveau tout redémarrer...


----------



## malcbo (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Venant de découvrir que l'Airport Extreme 2009 dispose en plus du Wifi-n, d'une compatibilité réseau gigabit (ce qui reste encore relativement rare aujourd'hui), j'envisage fortement le remplacement de mon routeur/wifi-n/modem (D-Link DSL-2740B, sur lequel je n'utilise déjà plus la fonction modem, étant passé il y a peu au VDSL) qui est lui limité au 100mbps en LAN.

Avant de cliquer sur "Acheter", j'aimerais néanmoins une petite confirmation quant à un doute qui subsiste.

- A quoi sert le port WAN? Devrai-je le brancher à mon modem VDSL? C'est lui qui assurera le lien internet de mon modem?
- Aujourd'hui, mon routeur wifi a une SSID donnée (nous l'appellerons XYZ) et un mot de passe défini. Pourrai-je donné à l'AE le même SSID et mot de passe afin de ne pas devoir reconfigurer tous mes clients (2 iphone, mac mini, mbp, mac pro, ainsi 2 pc portable sous Win, PS3, Wii, etc...)?

Finalement, j'aimerai avoir des retours d'utilisateurs de ce routeur. Y a-t'il eu des soucis? Si oui, corrigés depuis? Satisfaction générale? Facilité d'utilisation/configuration?

En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui aux 2 questions

-Port WAN à relier au modem VDSL par cable Ethernet
-possible de donner à la borne Airport le nom (SSID) que le routeur existant et le même mot de passe

et super simple à configurer


----------



## malcbo (21 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ces réponses claires


----------



## Ptolémée (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
C'est ma grande première sur un forum, alors pardonnez la naïveté des questions...
Je veux constituer un réseau reliant deux MBP+internet+imprimante+disque de stockage. Airport extreme ou time capsule me tentent bien, mais je ne veux pas de wifi chez moi et souhaite tout faire fonctionner par ethernet. Puis-je donc désactiver le wifi sur ces matériels (les 2 APR que j'ai questionnés à Paris sont infichus de me répondre : téléphone service technique, "Ouais vraisemblablement", bref ils panouillent) et n'utiliser que du filaire ?
Si oui, le port USB de Time capsule est-il sortant et rentrant ? Même question pour Airport...
En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses, et pour les échanges en général sur ce forum,
Pto


----------



## malcbo (3 Février 2010)

Je vais te répondre au sujet de l'Airport Extreme (je n'ai pas de Time Capsule)

Désactiver le wifi: Ca doit être possible, mais à vérifier (je ne suis pas chez moi)

Le port USB est entrant/sortant. En gros, si tu y branche un HDD, tu pourras lire son contenu mais aussi y écrire depuis tes machines. Pour l'imprimante (si elle est USB), il te suffira de brancher un hub USB afin d'y brancher un HDD et un imprimante (ou branchée directement si tu ne branche aucun HDD en USB).


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2010)

On peut désactiver le WiFi sur les bornes Airport


----------



## Ptolémée (4 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup, malcbo et remy, de vos réponses précises et rapides. Il ne semble donc pas trop farfelu de vouloir utiliser Airport extreme pour un réseau filaire...


----------



## ronparchita (4 Février 2010)

Ptolémée a dit:


> Il ne semble donc pas trop farfelu de vouloir utiliser Airport extreme pour un réseau filaire...



Ca n'a rien a voir  C'est farfelu !
Un routeur Ethernet sans Wifi serait moins cher et si tu es abonné Free, un simple switch pourrait suffire puisque la Freebox peut faire office de routeur.

Ce qui est plus farfelu encore c'est de penser que tu peux bannir les ondes de chez toi sauf si tu vis tres profond sous la surface de la terre dans un gouffre par exemple, parce qu'en surface tu baignes dedans, tu es traversé par, tu mijotes au milieu de faisceaux dont tu n'as peut-etre pas idée mais qu'une recherche de quelques minutes via Google te revelerait dans toute sa richesse.

Farfelu est un choix, ce n'est pas une maladie, ça se porte parfois très bien et dans notre monde triste, gris, uniforme et règlementé, ça donne parfois du charme.
Continue


----------



## Ptolémée (4 Février 2010)

Merci de ton conseil pour la freebox, ronparchita. 
Quant aux ondes et à ce que tu dis, je suis bien d'accord, si tu admets tout de même qu'il y a une petite différence entre l'artificiel et le naturel.


----------



## malcbo (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur mon Airport Extreme, j'ai pu activer la fréquence de 5Ghz (c'est celle qui permet de profiter du débit de 300Mbps).
Toutefois, lorsqu'on l'active, c'est un nouvel identifiant SSID qui s'affiche ("nom du routeur 5Ghz") et je me retrouve donc avec deux réseaux wifi chez moi, sachant que mes Macs se connectent systématiquement au wifi 2.4Ghz (je dois sélectionner manuellement le wifi 5Ghz pour m'y connecter, à moins bien évidemment de supprimer le 2.4Ghz dans les préférences).

Ma question est la suivante, puis-je donner au wifi qui a la fréquence de 5Ghz le même nom que celui à 2.4Ghz sans que mes clients ne soient perdus?
Seront-ils capables de se connecter à l'un ou à l'autre? Vont-ils être "paresseux" et se connecter systématiquement au 2.4Ghz?


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2010)

Ptolémée a dit:


> Merci de ton conseil pour la freebox, ronparchita.
> Quant aux ondes et à ce que tu dis, je suis bien d'accord, si tu admets tout de même qu'il y a une petite différence entre l'artificiel et le naturel.




Wahou.... y aurait-il des ondes "bio"?


----------



## Ptolémée (11 Février 2010)

Je crois que oui, on peut le dire.  Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## puregeof (12 Février 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Ma question est la suivante, puis-je donner au wifi qui a la fréquence de 5Ghz le même nom que celui à 2.4Ghz sans que mes clients ne soient perdus?
> Seront-ils capables de se connecter à l'un ou à l'autre? Vont-ils être "paresseux" et se connecter systématiquement au 2.4Ghz?



Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais voici après beaucoup de tâtonnements comment j'ai procédé chez moi.

J'ai deux bornes airport 802.11.n. 
Une Freebox avec routeur wi-fi intégré 802.11.g. 

Je souhaite bénéficier sur les deux Mac de la vitesse du "n" mais je veux aussi pouvoir connecter des machines qui ne fonctionnent qu'en "g" (vieux PC portable, imprimante, iPhone 3G...).

Dans l'interface de gestion de la Freebox j'ai activé la fonction wi-fi. J'ai donné un nom de réseau, disons "réseau1". 
Toujours dans l'interface de gestion de la Freebox, j'ai activé la fonction routeur et j'ai activé DHCP.

Ensuite j'ai connecté une des bornes Airport à la Freebox via Ethernet.
Dans utilitaire Airport j'ai choisi pour cette borne la config suivante : 

Mode sans fil : créer un réseau
Nom du réseau : "réseau 2"
Autoriser les extensions est décoché (je ne sais pas si ça a de l'importance).
Mode radio : 802.11.n uniquement (5 GHz)
Dans l'onglet "connexion à Internet" :
Connexion via : Ethernet
IPV4 : Via DHCP
Partage de connexion : *Désactivé (mode pont)*

La seconde borne Airport, juste pour info, a été configurée pour accéder au "réseau2" et est donc en 802.11.n uniquement.

Enfin dans les paramètres réseau des préférences système de chacun des Macs j'ai choisi le réseau "réseau2".
En revanche, les autres machines sont envoyées sur le "réseau1".

Résultat : tous les ordinateurs et périphériques sont connectés au mieux de leur capacité (2,4 ou 5 GHz) et, bien que sur deux réseaux différents, ils communiquent entre eux :rateau: J'utilise sans problème l'imprimante ; l'appli "Remote" de l'iPhone fonctionne sur les bibliothèques iTunes des Macs situés sur l'autre réseau ; le vieux PC portable connecté sur le réseau1 apparait comme "partagé" dans la barre latérale du Finder de chacun des Mac :love:

En résumé deux réseaux portant un nom différent mais communiquant entre eux.
Seul inconvénient (selon moi mineur), la fonction NAT (partager une adresse IP publique) doit être désactivée puisque c'est le routeur de la box qui distribue les adresse IP. On ne peut donc pas si on est abonné MobileMe activer la fonction "accès à mon Mac".


----------



## malcbo (12 Février 2010)

puregeof a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais voici après beaucoup de tâtonnements comment j'ai procédé chez moi. J'ai deux bornes airport 802.11.n. Une Freebox avec routeur wi-fi intégré 802.11.g. Je souhaite bénéficier sur les deux Mac de la vitesse du "n" mais je veux aussi pouvoir connecter des machines qui ne fonctionnent qu'en "g" (vieux PC portable, imprimante, iPhone 3G...). Dans l'interface de gestion de la Freebox j'ai activé la fonction wi-fi. J'ai donné un nom de réseau, disons "réseau1". Toujours dans l'interface de gestion de la Freebox, j'ai activé la fonction routeur et j'ai activé DHCP. Ensuite j'ai connecté une des bornes Airport à la Freebox via Ethernet. Dans utilitaire Airport j'ai choisi pour cette borne la config suivante : Mode sans fil : créer un réseau Nom du réseau : "réseau 2" Autoriser les extensions est décoché (je ne sais pas si ça a de l'importance). Mode radio : 802.11.n uniquement (5 GHz) Dans l'onglet "connexion à Internet" : Connexion via : Ethernet IPV4 : Via DHCP Partage de connexion : *Désactivé (mode pont)* La seconde borne Airport, juste pour info, a été configurée pour accéder au "réseau2" et est donc en 802.11.n uniquement. Enfin dans les paramètres réseau des préférences système de chacun des Macs j'ai choisi le réseau "réseau2". En revanche, les autres machines sont envoyées sur le "réseau1". Résultat : tous les ordinateurs et périphériques sont connectés au mieux de leur capacité (2,4 ou 5 GHz) et, bien que sur deux réseaux différents, ils communiquent entre eux :rateau: J'utilise sans problème l'imprimante ; l'appli "Remote" de l'iPhone fonctionne sur les bibliothèques iTunes des Macs situés sur l'autre réseau ; le vieux PC portable connecté sur le réseau1 apparait comme "partagé" dans la barre latérale du Finder de chacun des Mac :love: En résumé deux réseaux portant un nom différent mais communiquant entre eux. Seul inconvénient (selon moi mineur), la fonction NAT (partager une adresse IP publique) doit être désactivée puisque c'est le routeur de la box qui distribue les adresse IP. On ne peut donc pas si on est abonné MobileMe activer la fonction "accès à mon Mac".



Merci pour cette réponse très détaillée.
Pour le modem routeur wifi de mon FAI, je suis dans la même situation que toi (il distribue les adresses IP pour tout mon réseau). Le vieux portable Acer de ma femme fait des caprices pour se connecter à mon Airport Extreme, donc j'ai finalement laissé le 802.11.g activé juste pour elle (depuis mon routeur FAI).
J'ai également lu que certaines personnes avaient des difficultés avec l'utilisation de la bande de 5Ghz sur leur Airport Extreme (vu sur les discussion des forum d'Apple), chose que je n'ai pas encore expérimenté.
Pour certaines machines (le mac mini notamment qui me sert de HTPC), j'ai bloqué le wifi en 5Ghz (en gros j'ai supprimé des préférences airport le 2,4Ghz).
Je devrais recevoir aujourd'hui ou en début de semaine prochaine un Airport Express qui relaiera le signal de de l'Airport Extreme vers ma cave où est situé mon Mac Pro (il prend bien le signal mais c'est plutôt faiblard -> 40-50 Mbps) et je compte bien utiliser le 5Ghz (qui me donne 20 à 30% de bande passante supplémentaire pour accéder à mon Nas, ce qui n'est pas négligeable).


----------



## Kalamytaz (28 Février 2010)

starmac a dit:


> Eh bien... Ca laisse penseur



Bof, c'est une histoire de couillons..


----------



## crazy_c0vv (26 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, Bonsoir

Je ne sais pas si la question a été posée, j'avoue ne pas avoir lu entièrement le topic...
J'envisage l'achat d'une TC 1 To pour sauvegarder le contenu de mon MacBook et celui de ma copine, ainsi que pour partager une imprimante. Mais cette imprimante est multifonction: est-ce que TC permet aussi d'utiliser le scanner ? Pour l'instant on arrive à partager le scanner si celui ci est connecté sur un des Macs, en activant le partage dans les préférences systèmes. On utilise bien sûr "Transfert d'images" pour scanner. 

Autre question: nous partons l'an prochain pour le Québec (septembre, visiblement). Est-ce qu'une TC achetée en France fonctionnera là bas ? J'aurais tendance à répondre oui, les normes réseaux étant standardisées. Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation, je suppose que le boitier est unique, et qu'il peut accepter du 100/240v et 50/60hz en entrée. Il suffirait alors de mettre un adaptateur de prise ou de changer le câble secteur. 

Merci d'avance, et désolé si les questions ont déjà été posées.

EDIT: j'ai un peu regardé de çi de là sur internet, il semblerait qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser un scanner avec TC, même s'il est sur une multi-fonction. Je ne comprends pas parce qu'on arrive à le partager en Wifi d'un Mac à l'autre ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (27 Mars 2010)

Personne pour apporter un élément de réponse ?


----------



## puregeof (27 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas de TC mais à ma connaissance les propriétés de partages sont les mêmes que pour une borne Airport Etreme.
Je n'ai jamais réussi à partager la fonction scanner depuis la borne Airport. Seule la fonction imprimante est prise en charge.

=> Deux possibilités : soit relier l'imprimante en filaire à un des deux ordinateurs et activer le partage de scanner ;  soit acquérir un combiné imprimante/scanner avec wi-fi intégré.

Pour ce qui est du voltage, no problemo, comme indiqué sur le site Apple les TC fonctionnent en 100-240 V 50-60Hz. Il suffit donc de changer le cordon.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2010)

Hello les forum techniques...

Je me sens un peu perdue par ici mais bon... quand faut y aller, faut y aller 

Voilà mon "problème" _je ne sais meme pas si je poste dans le bon sujet_ 
J'aimerais transférer un énorme dossier de mon MacBook sur l'IMac en passant par l'airport. Il me semble que cela est possible. J'ai souvenir d'avoir fait ça il y a 3-4 ans mais, je ne sais plus comment faire :rose: 

Qqu'un a une idée ? :hein:


----------



## ronparchita (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Si les ordis sont en reseaux, s'ils se voient, sur ton iBook tu ouvres utilisateur, ton dossier à ton nom, Public puis tu mets ton volumineux dossier dans boite de dépot.
Ensuite sur ton iMac tu vas sur réseau, ton iBook, Dossier Public, boite de dépot, tu prends le dossier en question et tu fais un glissé déposé sur ton bureau.

Pour aller plus vite que par la borne, tu prends un cable FireWire et tu connectes ton iBook à ton iMac, tu l'allumes en appuyant sur T, tu verras le HD monter sur le bureau de l'iMac, tu iras jusqu'a ton gros dossier et tu feras un glisser deposer sur ton bureau. Ca ira beaucoup plus vite. 

Dis-nous quelle solution tu as choisi


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2010)

Mes ordi sont censés être en réseau. Je pensais donc passer par le Dossier public mais bon y a comme un hic : ils ne se voient plus apparemment :/ "Appareil non détecté ou éteint"... C'est bizarre, il y a qques temps ça marchait. Le bluetooth est "détectable" pourtant...

Je sens que je vais me chercher un câble FireWire...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir

Dites j'ai acheté une TC il y a quelques temps maintenant. Alors côté réseau ça va, pas de problème. Côté disque dur, ça va aussi, j'y stocke quelques fichiers. Le débit n'est pas ultra rapide mais c'est correct pour les fichiers qui sont là. Par contre en Time Machine c'est un peu plus étrange. J'explique: Les sauvegardes sont ultra longues. Là ça doit bien faire une demi heure qu'il sauvegarde 4mo. Il est resté bloqué sur 8 octets pendant un moment, puis ensuite 30ko. Là ça accélère, il a fait tout d'un coup à la fin. 
C'est un exemple, mais je trouve qu'en général c'est très lent. Il va ensuite préparer une seconde fois des fichiers, recommencer, mettre 20mn pour sauvegarder quelques ko... 
Est-ce que c'est comme ça chez vous ? 
Je trouve ça étrange, personnellement...


----------



## ronparchita (21 Avril 2010)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je trouve ça étrange, personnellement...


Je dirais même anormal, as-tu essayé de changer ton cable, est-ce que c'est pareil quand tu es connecté en Wi-Fi. Au cas ou ce serait le disque de ta TM qui viendrait à flancher, afin d'eviter l'accident idiot, le mieux serait d'effectuer une sauvegarde de ton disque dur d'ordi sur un disque externe ou eventuellement de copier tout ce que tu as sur ta TM. Les concours de circonstances, ça arrive parfois


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Avril 2010)

Ca le fait en wifi, je n'ai pas essayé par câble (hormis lors de la 1ere longue sauvegarde).

En fait TM se lance. Puis il reste un long moment sur 0 ko, puis il passe à 71 octets pendant plusieurs minutes. Et enfin il se lance et finit la sauvegarde normalement. C'est quasiment toujours pareil... et la sauvegarde fait moins de 5 mo.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Avril 2010)

Je viens de voir un truc, la version actuelle du Firmware des TC, c'est bien 7.5.1 ? Alors pourquoi la mienne est en 7.4.2 et que je ne peux pas la mettre à jour ? Utilitaire Airport est bien à jour (5.5.1). Quand je clique sur "Télécharger le programme interne", le plus récent qu'il propose est le 7.4.2... il devrait trouver le 7.5.1 normalement, non ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Avril 2010)

C'est que tu as une ancienne TC qui ne gère pas simultanément les 2 fréquences radio mais une seule (soit 2,4 soit 5 GHz). Ces bornes sont restées au Firmware 7.4.2.

Seules les plus récentes gérant les 2 fréquences radio simultanément sont passées en firmware 7.5.x


----------



## esim79 (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise une borne airport express avec un portable Windows XP, l'ensemble dialoguant à travers ma box (Neuf Télécom). L'ensemble fonctionne très bien 

J'ai maintenant un second PC sous XP et je voudrais que lui aussi puisse envoyer de la musique vers la borne.
J'ai installé iTunes + airport express. Dans iTunes, je peux choisir de diffuser sur l'ordinateur ou vers la borne, mais quand je choisis la borne, il y a un échec de connexion.
Je n'ai pas touché au reste de l'installation qui fonctionne toujours très bien. J'ai rebooté la borne, la box, les PC, rien n'y fait.

Seul détail, dans la console d'administration de la box, la borne n'a pas d'adresse IP et la console indique 'non précisée' alors que les autres appareils connectés au réseau ont chacun leur IP.

Que me conseillez-vous ? Quelle manip. n'ai je pas réalisée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

je viens de me payer une toute nouvelle Airport Extreme, bel appareil.

Voici mon soucis : 
- mon MacPro est branché en filaire dessus, tout marche
- tous les appareils branchés en wifi se connectent sans problème, partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes ok mais impossible d'avoir internet.

Je vous avouerais que j'ai pas lu tout ce qui se trouve sur le forum, ça fait des heures que je suis ce problème et ça me gonfle ...

Un problème connu ? une idée ?
Merci 

edit : encore une fois j'aurais dû chercher 5min de plus 
il m'a suffit de désactiver l'assignation d'adresse IPv6


----------



## Natazu (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

je voudrais acheter une airport express pour ma PME mais j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait qu'un port USB donc je ne pourrait pas branché une imprimante et un disque dur ou NAS dessus de manière rapide?

Si je rajoute un HUB usb pour brancher deux appareils sur l'airport extreme? Cela sera t'il stable?

Merci par avance

Amicalement

medy


----------



## jethro2009 (7 Juillet 2010)

Pas de problème, cela marche


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2010)

Natazu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je voudrais acheter une airport *express *pour ma PME mais j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait qu'un port USB donc je ne pourrait pas branché une imprimante et un disque dur ou NAS dessus de manière rapide?
> 
> ...




Attention à ne pas confondre Airport Express et Airport Extreme.

Dans les 2 cas on peut mettre un hub usb mais l'Airport *Express *ne sait gérer QUE des imprimantes usb, seule l'Airport *Extreme *reconnait imprimantes et/ou disques durs


----------



## Vladimok (11 Juillet 2010)

J'envisage d'acheter une Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme.

Ma connectique actuelle:

Mon iMac est en ethernet
Mon Macbook en wifi
Mon PC en wifi
Une Livebox

- Je veux que mon imprimante (actuellement connecté a l'iMac) puisse fonctionner de façon indépendante sur l'imac, le macbook, et le PC, sans avoir à allumer mon iMac comme je le fais actuellement pour imprimer.

- Je ne veux pas que mon débit ADSL soir ralenti (Je ne souhaite pas connecter ma Livebox sur la borne)

J'ai lu qu'il fallait que je branche la Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme sur la livebox, sinon cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'aurai besoin de conseil, car je patoge un peu !


----------



## esales (11 Juillet 2010)

Voilà comment je verrais ton installation.
Tu branches ton imprimante directement sur la borne Airport Extreme.
Tu relies la borne à la Livebox en Ethernet.
Tu désactives le wifi de la Livebox (dans l'interface HTLM)
Tu peux soit laisser la config de la Livebox par défaut, ça marche quasiment tout le temps sauf cas spécifiques demandant l'ouverture spécifique de port. Sinon, tu affectes une adresse IP fixe à ta Borne (toujours depuis l'interface de la Livebox) et tu définis cette adresse IP comme zone DMZ. Les ports seront alors directement gères depuis la borne et non depuis la Livebox.
Tu transformes en quelque sorte ta livebox en simple modem (mais un expert pourra te donner plus d'information sur ces elements, car je ne suis pas un specialiste).

Voilà, c'est pas très compliqué à faire.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Juillet 2010)

Peut-branché une console wii sur une borne extrême ? Si oui, comment ?  Merci


----------



## Vladimok (12 Juillet 2010)

Autre question:

Avec la borne extreme:

Je vais installer le logiciel de la borne sur mon iMac (ordinateur principal).

Mais faut-il que j'installe egalement le logiciel sur mon Macbook (pas indispensable ou utile, ce qui permet de gérer la borne soit de l'imac ou du macbook) et sur mon PC portable ?

Au niveau branchement:

Mon iMac devra etre en ethernet connecté sur la borne (impératif pour mon travail)
Le Macbook et PC en WIFI

Apparement aucun problème pour le wifi, mais pour l'iMac en Ethernet ?

Merci

PS: Se son peut-être des questions stupides, mais je suis un bleu en réseau.


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,


Vladimok a dit:


> Je vais installer le logiciel de la borne sur mon iMac (ordinateur principal).
> 
> Mais faut-il que j'installe egalement le logiciel sur mon Macbook (pas indispensable ou utile, ce qui permet de gérer la borne soit de l'imac ou du macbook) et sur mon PC portable ?



Pas besoin de l'installer sur le Macbook, l'utilitaire est déja installé avec léopard ou SL. (c'est juste avec tiger qu'il ne l'est pas).
mais il faudra probablement l'installer sur le PC, car sur mon PC, ça ne fonctionnait pas avant de l'avoir installé.

et pour l'ordinateur principal, c'est pas vraiment utile de l'installer, l'utilitaire airport est déja dans le dossier "utilitaires".



Vladimok a dit:


> Au niveau branchement:
> 
> Mon iMac devra etre en ethernet connecté sur la borne (impératif pour mon travail)
> Le Macbook et PC en WIFI
> ...



je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris la question,
mais l'impression et la connexion internet fonctionne parfaitement en ethernet et en wifi. 

Bonne chance !


----------



## Vladimok (16 Juillet 2010)

J'ai ma borne, installé. J'ai eu quelques souci au niveau internet, où elle m'a demandé de me mettre en mode pont, maintenant cela fonctionne.

Par contre au niveau impression aucun problème pour les mac par contre au niveau PC, impossible.

Le PC voit bien la borne, l'imprimante, j'ai installé bonjour, mais quand je veux imprimer une page de test, il me répond que c'est impossible de contacter l'imprimante !

Où est le problème (s) ?

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (17 Juillet 2010)

J'ai essayé de connecté un disque dur sur la borne.

l'imac et de macbook le voit bien, je copié un fichier de ce disque vers l'imac ou le mac book. Mais impossible de faire l'inverse.

J'ai le message suivant:

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Vladimok (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

A quel endroit configuré le réseau invité, je ne trouve pas l'onglet dans Airport extreme ?

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Juillet 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> l'imac et de macbook le voit bien, je copié un fichier de ce disque vers l'imac ou le mac book. Mais impossible de faire l'inverse.



Etez-vous bien connecté en tant qu'utilisateur identifié ou en utilisateur invité sur le disque ?

pour voir ça, allez dans le dossier de l'airport (dans une fenêtre du finder, sous "partagés") en haut, c'est soit écrit "connenté en tant qu'invité" ou "connecté comme...".


pour le réseau invité, je ne sais pas... :rateau: j'ai une borne d'ancienne génération.


----------



## Skillz (1 Août 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je vais surement acheter un Borne Airport Extreme et un petit Nas.


Je voudrais brancher mon Airport a ma Livebox et je voudrais savoir qu'elle sont les chose a désactivé et a faire sur ma livebox ?


et une fois tous fais si j'ai des port a ouvrir et ect je le ferais depuis la borne Airport ?


Car pour le Nas il semblerais qu'il faille ouvrir des port pour les application.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Août 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Je vais surement acheter un Borne Airport Extreme et un petit Nas.
> 
> ...



Au niveau du NAS (quel modèle vas-tu acheter) je ne sais pas.
Pour la livebox, désactiver le WIFI (on ne peux désactiver le routeur de la livebox, mais cela dépend des modèle)et c'est tout.
Au niveau de la borne, les adresses IP seront attribué automatiquement.
Tu aura un conflit au double nat, mais ignore le au moment de la configuration de la borne.


----------



## Skillz (1 Août 2010)

Pour le Nas je vais prendre le DS410j.


Ensuite j'ai vue qu'il fallais utilisé l'hote DMZ ...
Je voudrais tous géré de l'airport : ouverture de port, routage ...
Pour evité 36 manoeuvre 


Je vais d'abord configuré mon Routeur Airport envoi de tous connecté.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Août 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai eu l'idée d'acheter un  souhaite acheté NAS, mais bon au niveau budget je suis un peu hors courses.

Et en plus je n'ai pas un besoin spécial des fonction d'un NAS, même si ca fait envie.

Ma question est:

Je vais brancher sur ma borne extreme un Disque Dur.

Lequel me conseillez-vous ?

Merci


----------



## Skillz (2 Août 2010)

C'est sur que le NAS est un sacrée investissement selon le modèle souhaité.


- Le téléchargement sans machine derrière m'intéresse énormément 

- Le streaming de film HD sur le Macbook et l'imac avec un bout routeur Gigabit, Wifi N

- La sauvegarde sans fil plus besoin d'avoir 46 truc brancher pour L'iMac et le Macbook

- Extension de disque avec 4 baie y'a de la place 

- La bibliothèque Itunes en Streaming


Plus plein de petite chose qui font que même avec mes deux disque dur 2 et 1 to en tous 3to
J'ai envie d'investir dans un NAS et un Routeur Airport Extreme.


La seule chose qui me fais peur c'est la configuration car je suis un bille en Reseau ^^


----------



## pepes003 (11 Août 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> C'est sur que le NAS est un sacrée investissement selon le modèle souhaité.
> 
> 
> - Le téléchargement sans machine derrière m'intéresse énormément
> ...



Perso, c'est ce que j'ai, et, étant une bille en réseau, je confirme que c'est pas évident.


Moi j'ai à configurer correctement :

- Une Freebox v5 (modem)
- Une Freebox HD (boitier TV)
- Une Airport Extreme (dernière rev.)
- Un NAS Synology 210j
- Un PC sous Windows 7 dédié 3D
- Un disque dur 1.5To USB 2.0/FW800 (pout les sauvegardes CopyCarbon + les clone Windows 7)
- Une imprimante sur USB 2.0
- Une PS3
- Un MacBookPro 13" 2010
- Un MacBook unibody Alu 13" 2008
- 2 iPhone 4

Pour l'instant, j'y suis arrivé plus ou moins. Disons que ça fonctionne, mais pas totalement comme je le désirerais.

:rose:


----------



## Skillz (17 Août 2010)

Je vien de faire changer ma vieille box Orange pour la livebox 2 pour le Wifi N et le Ethernet Gigabit, mais voila le reseaux Wifi ne Capte pas trés loin le bureau d'en haut capte de temps en temps le wifi donc sa m'embête.


Si je branche une Airport Extreme sur la livebox sa ira forcement mieu mais voila je compte y brancher le Nas et tous mes ordi connecté a l'airport pour la configuration désactivé le WIFI et connecté en DMZ suffira telle pour qu'il y est aucun probleme ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour j'aurais qqes petites questions

1° Est ce que la Time Capsule est en fait une Airport Extreme + 1 disque dur ?

2° Si j'ai bien compris j'aurais les fonctions de mon Airport Express  (utilisation de mon imprimante en mode wifi) + disque, car j'en ai un peu assez de me trainer mes 2 DD "fixes" de 500 Go chacun ( 1 DD de 500 go par ordi), je me prends une TC de 1 TO, et ce serait réglé ; ) sauvegardes auto, sans fil etc.
Sans compter que si la TC pouvait améliorer les perfs de la livebox (catastrophiques : non stop baisse de niveau ou carrément coupure du web) ce serait parfait

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Août 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> 1° Est ce que la Time Capsule est en fait une Airport Extreme + 1 disque dur ?



oui, elle est juste un peu plus large que l'extreme. 



MacOpen a dit:


> 2° Si j'ai bien compris j'aurais les fonctions de mon Airport Express  (utilisation de mon imprimante en mode wifi) + disque, car j'en ai un peu assez de me trainer mes 2 DD "fixes" de 500 Go chacun ( 1 DD de 500 go par ordi), je me prends une TC de 1 TO, et ce serait réglé ; ) sauvegardes auto, sans fil etc.



oui, c'est génial pour les sauvegardes. 
Il faut juste pas trop avoir besoin de travailler sur un gros fichier qui se trouve dessus, car c'est beaucoup plus long qu'en USB. 

Bonne chance !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Merci 

Dernière[ question est ce que l'Airport me permettra de  booster un peu la connection de ma livebox (vraiment pas terrible) 

Voire de la remplacer totalement ?


----------



## Pouasson (2 Septembre 2010)

Salut, j'ai une question de nioub (et accessoirement la flemme de me taper 23 pages de lecture... ).

On peut accéder à un disque dur USB branché sur l'Airport Extreme sur internet ou pas ? Elle peut pas faire office de NAS je suppose ? (Ça m'aurait arrangé de pas trimbaler mes DD externes partout, et de pouvoir accéder à mes séries/musiques de n'importe où... mais si c'est pas possible, j'me tournerai vers les NAS.. ).


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Septembre 2010)

@ MacOpen:  ça dépend, si c'est le wifi de la livebox qui est lent, oui. Mais si c'est le modem ou la connection, non.  Pour être sur, il faut essayer en branchant votre mac en ethernet.


----------



## delphinus (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

plus de trente ans de PC et je viens de me convertir... eh oui, il faut attendre la maturité pour comprendre certaines choses. Voilà, j'ai un besoin vital de me connecter sur le net quand je suis sur mon bateau, une nécessité impérieuse d'avoir la météo pour naviguer. Je n'y arrive pas toujours, soit je ne trouve pas de spot soit la connectivité est faible, soit je n'ai pas accès au spot mais ça c'est une autre histoire.
Pouvez vous me dire si je pourrais améliorer la connectivité en installant une borne WIFI supplémentaire dans mon bateau ? Pourrais-je capter des spots plus éloigné ?


----------



## ronparchita (18 Novembre 2010)

delphinus a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> plus de trente ans de PC et je viens de me convertir... eh oui, il faut attendre la maturité pour comprendre certaines choses. Voilà, j'ai un besoin vital de me connecter sur le net quand je suis sur mon bateau, une nécessité impérieuse d'avoir la météo pour naviguer. Je n'y arrive pas toujours, soit je ne trouve pas de spot soit la connectivité est faible, soit je n'ai pas accès au spot mais ça c'est une autre histoire.
> Pouvez vous me dire si je pourrais améliorer la connectivité en installant une borne WIFI supplémentaire dans mon bateau ? Pourrais-je capter des spots plus éloigné ?



Bonjour,

Pour le moment, ça fonctionne avec quoi ta conection internet, un ordi portable et sa carte Wifi ?


----------



## delphinus (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour
effectivement, je n'ai que le portable (macbookpro) et sa carte WIFI. Je suis preneur de toutes les solutions, la météo, pour moi, peut être vitale.
L'idéal serait de pouvoir connecter l'iphone sur le PC, à défaut de pouvoir capter un spot

je précise que l'environnement Mac est nouveau pour moi


----------



## delphinus (19 Novembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas très bien ce qu'est Airpot. Si je comprends bien il s'agit à la fois du système de communication mais aussi du boitier.
Cela me permettra-t-il d'améliorer mes liaisons WIFI


----------



## n0zkl3r (20 Novembre 2010)

J'ai une question,

L'Airport Extrême dispose-t-elle d'un pare feu SPI ? Sur le site d'Apple, il ne dise que pare feu NAT, hors, ce n'est pas vraiment un pare feu ça alors que le SPI analyse bien chaque paquet reçu/envoyé.

Je m'étonne, car tous les routeurs d'entrée de gamme ont cette fonction SPI bien pratique qui suffit à la plupart des gens.

Et est-il possible de bloquer la réponse aux ping WAN ? Afin que l'on soit invisible sur la toile lors du reniflage d'IP (certains sites permettent de tester ça).

Qu'en est-il ?


----------



## Le_Huit (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'aurais une question..

Es ce que je peux connecter une imprimante DELL à l'Airport Extreme ?
Je ne suis jamais arrivé a connecter mon iprimante sur mon mac. 
Je sais que normallment DELL est fait pour Windows et non pour Mac.


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

Normalement oui, car j'ai vu dans divers tests que même si les pilotes n'ont jamais été publié, il y avait moyen via l'Airport Extreme.


----------



## ronparchita (3 Décembre 2010)

delphinus a dit:


> bonjour
> effectivement, je n'ai que le portable (macbookpro) et sa carte WIFI. Je suis preneur de toutes les solutions, la météo, pour moi, peut être vitale.
> L'idéal serait de pouvoir connecter l'iphone sur le PC, à défaut de pouvoir capter un spot
> 
> je précise que l'environnement Mac est nouveau pour moi



Je ne sais pas si cela pourrait t'aider mais au cas ou :
http://www.brest-wireless.net/wiki/materiel/biquad

peut-etre une piste


----------



## delphinus (12 Décembre 2010)

un lien très intéressant, mais existe-t-il quelque chose de plus pro qui serait vendu pour les mac ??? 
Je suis un très bon bricoleur sur mon bateau pour la résine, le bois, à la maison je touche à tout ce qui est béton, jardin, électricité, plomberie mais, mais, mais, je n'ai jamais été fichu de faire une soudure qui tienne


----------



## Vladimok (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment connaitre IP de la borne Airport extreme ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Bonjour,

Pour un ami:

Comment configurer une borne airport express connecter sur une imprimante afin qu'un PC en WIFI puisse imprimer dessus.

Le schema:
1 imac connecter en ETHERNET ou WIFI sur une Livebox
2 macbook en WIFI
1 PC en WIFI

Merci de m'apporter votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment connaitre IP de la borne Airport extreme ?
> 
> Merci....



Utilitaire Airport


----------



## Vladimok (31 Décembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Utilitaire Airport



Merci


----------



## fiadone (6 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite installer une borne "Extrême" derrière un modem Castelnet CBV734EW (modem Numericable 100 méga).

Un habitué du wifi peut-il m'indiquer les réglages à effectuer sur le modem ?
(pas de pb pour la borne, la doc.Apple est claire)

Merci


----------



## Jean-marie B (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours une borne Airport Extrème, elle est connectée sur un modem ADSL Sitecom ethernet (qui fait normalement office de routeur ethernet à un port Nat et DHCP activé)

Je viens de faire un petit test de vitesse de transfert.

J'ai un nas connecté à l'airport Extreme.
Pour le test j'ai copié un dossier qui se trouve sur le nas et qui est composé d'applications,
de documents et de MP3. Sa taille est de 4,34 gb.

1) en wifi sur le MacBook pro 13 minutes.
2) en ethernet sur l'Imac 2 minutes.

Si vous saviez me donner votre avis sur la durée de transfert.
Merci
jm


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mars 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours une borne Airport Extrème, elle est connectée sur un modem ADSL Sitecom ethernet (qui fait normalement office de routeur ethernet à un port Nat et DHCP activé)
> 
> Je viens de faire un petit test de vitesse de transfert.
> ...



J'ai le même style de config, un nas Syno sur l'airport extreme qui est configuré en mode pont.
L'ethernet sera toujours plus rapide que le WIFI.
Ton transfert en ethernet est correct, par contre en WIFI peut-etre un peu long. Mais cela reste  du Wifi, beaucoup de parametre influe sur le Wifi. Rien de bien alarment, change peut-etre le canal Wifi pour voir.


----------



## Jean-marie B (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Merci pour la réponse.
Je suis globalement satisfait.

Pour le wifi, ce que j'ai remarqué avec IStat Pro, c'est que le transfert n'est pas constent :
6 méga par seconde, puis 4, 2, 1 , 0 , 1, 6, 2 et ainsi de suite et parfois 0 pendant quelques secondes.

jm


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Tout les firewall était sur on.
J'ai désactivé ceux des Mac et du Nas.
Reste donc le Modem routeur activé et l'Airport Extreme (je pense qu'il y a un firewall activé par défaut)

Résultat entre 9min 30 et 10 min pour le Wifi
et moins d'une minute 30 pour l'ethernet.

Pour l'ethernet, j'ai des vieux câbles qui datent de + 10 ans.
et d'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut des câbles spéciaux pour le Gigabite.

Pour les Firewall, je suppose qu'il ne faut pas les activer sur toutes les machines.
A mon avis soit sur les Mac, soit sur le routeur. mais en attendant d'avoir l'avis d'experts, je remet tout sur on.

jm


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Mars 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Pour le test j'ai copié un dossier qui se trouve sur le nas et qui est composé d'applications,
> de documents et de MP3. Sa taille est de 4,34 gb.
> 
> 1) en wifi sur le MacBook pro 13 minutes.
> 2) en ethernet sur l'Imac 2 minutes.



c'est correct, car moi, avec ma vieille carte airport 802.11g, j'arrive à au moins une heure pour 4GB en wifi. :rateau:


----------



## philedesbois (13 Mai 2011)

bonjour voila j'en ai plus les yeux je n'arretes pas d'allez sur les forums    lire essayer de comprendre prendre le bon et laisser le mauvais (enfin celui qui ne m'intéresse pas ) 
allez a l'apple OPERA qui sont tres gentil d'ailleurs 
mon probleme sans vous embeter avec toutes les configurations qui vont avec pour ça je vais essayer a nouveau de me débrouiller comme un grand !
j'ai acheter une BORNE EXTREME relier a ma FREEBOX V5 en ethernet
IMAC 21 en ethernet a ma FREEBOX V5
je l'ai acheter dans le but d'étendre mon reseau WIFI 
hier soir j'ai reussi a tous faire eteindre le module WIFI de ma FREE je reste sur le canal 11 ( d'ailleurs qui n'est pas le meme que celui  de mon AIRPORT EXTREME je ne sais pas si c'est important mais passons )
je veut savoir si mon achat est bon oui ou non sinon je la ramène au magasin car je vois sur les forum que la FREEBOX ne supporte pas le WDS et donc impossible d'étendre le WIFI ( car j'ai un étage et aussi un IPAD ) et l'orsque je vais au fond de ma chambre le signal diminue et hier soir donc une fois tout parametrer le signal est le meme pas plus puissant donc tres deçu  dites moi juste dans un premier temps si cela est possible ? d'étendre mon réseau afin que le signal soit plus puissant merci de vos réponses là je fonce voir le technicien de l'apple store OPERA qui est tres gentil et ma bien expliquer   mais j'ai encore des confirmations a avoir merci encore et j'attends vos réponses


----------



## philedesbois (16 Mai 2011)

voila j'ai  ramener la borne extrème 
j'ai voulu acheter une borne express a la place oui je suis tétu !
mais là encore un échec car la borne express est incompatible avec la freebox V5 (pour le wifi )
car la freebox n'a pas le protocole WDS donc impossible de la configurer pour l'extension WIFI on peut uniquement la configurer pour airtunes ! sauf si une personne a la solution je suis preneur !!!! 
résultat des courses je me suis replier sur le NETGEAR 2000 RPT ( répétiteur de wifi )
sans plus configuration tres simple mais on voit pas trop la différence 
merci a tous et bonne journée


----------



## pasta_power69 (29 Juillet 2011)

Hello tour le monde !   Desolé si la question a déjà été posée mais a vrai dire j'ai pas envie de me taper les 25 pages ...  J'hésite entre m'acheter un AirPort Extrême ou une TC 2To.  Sachant que la sauvegarde Time Machine ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, j'aurais voulu savoir si on peu se servir du DD de la Time Capsule comme disque dur réseau ? Possibilité de le partitionner et tout ?   Si c'est pas possible il serait plus avantageux pour moi de prendre une AirPort Extrême et du brancher un DD en USB, mais dans ces cas la les performances sont équivalentes ??  Merci !!


----------



## pasta_power69 (3 Août 2011)

pasta_power69 a dit:


> Hello tour le monde !   Desolé si la question a déjà été posée mais a vrai dire j'ai pas envie de me taper les 25 pages ...  J'hésite entre m'acheter un AirPort Extrême ou une TC 2To.  Sachant que la sauvegarde Time Machine ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, j'aurais voulu savoir si on peu se servir du DD de la Time Capsule comme disque dur réseau ? Possibilité de le partitionner et tout ?   Si c'est pas possible il serait plus avantageux pour moi de prendre une AirPort Extrême et du brancher un DD en USB, mais dans ces cas la les performances sont équivalentes ??  Merci !!



Up !!


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Août 2011)

pasta_power69 a dit:


> Hello tour le monde !   Desolé si la question a déjà été posée mais a vrai dire j'ai pas envie de me taper les 25 pages ...  J'hésite entre m'acheter un AirPort Extrême ou une TC 2To.  Sachant que la sauvegarde Time Machine ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, j'aurais voulu savoir si on peu se servir du DD de la Time Capsule comme disque dur réseau ? Possibilité de le partitionner et tout ?   Si c'est pas possible il serait plus avantageux pour moi de prendre une AirPort Extrême et du brancher un DD en USB, mais dans ces cas la les performances sont équivalentes ??  Merci !!



Bonjour,

Oui, on peut utiliser le disque de la time capsule comme disque réseau.

Je me suis posé la même question il y a quelques années, mais pour finir, j'ai opté pour un airport extreme avec un disque dur branché dessus.
J'ai pensé que c'est mieux car je peux changer de disque sans problème et aussi l'éteindre quand on ne l'utilise pas.

Mais l'avantage de la time capsule est qu'elle prend moins de place et moins de câbles.

Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée de la différence des performances des deux solutions, mais je pense que ça doit être meilleur avec la time capsule, vu que le disque est connecté directement à l'intérieur. A voir.


----------



## pasta_power69 (6 Août 2011)

Très bien, merci pour ces réponses ! 
Je vais me prendre un TC 2To alors


----------



## hooli7 (6 Août 2011)

bonjour , 
j'ai récemment acheté une borne airport extreme ,mais ,après avoir configuré le nom du réseau/mot de passe , lorsque je branche le cable ethernet , le voyant clignote orange. Dans l'utilitaire airport , on me signale que la borne ne détecte pas l'adresse IP du routeur internet . 
lorsque je rentre l'adresse IP manuellement , un message d'erreur s'affiche quand je veux appliquer les réglages au routeur : l'adresse ip n'est pas compatible avect votre adresse IP WAN   

j'ai rebooté le routeur internet , la borne airport ,j'ai même essayé de le "reseter" ; rien ne fonctionne   
si vous avez des solutions à me proposer , je suis preneur   

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2011)

Le cable Ethernet venant du routeur, tu le branches bien sur la BONNE prise Ethernet? (il faut choisir la prise WAN, celle qui comporte un symbole circulaire entouré de petits points)


----------



## hooli7 (7 Août 2011)

oui le cable ethernet est bien branché , mais ,ce matin, j'ai réussi à avoir internet durant un court laps de temps , l'apple airport détecte désormais l'adresse IP de mon routeur automatiquement , mais ça ne fonctionne de nouveau plus. 
Quand je tente de "résoudre les problèmes" dans l'utilitaires de réseau de Win7 ce message d'erreur s'affiche "configuration IP non valide" 
des idées ?


----------



## Alkolic (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une borne Airport Extreme (802.11n) 2ème génération.
Après avoir testé la sauvegarde de 3 machines via TimeMachine sur un disque dur 640 Go branché sur le port USB, je suis passé à un vrais stockage : 2 To. (Bientôt un 4ème mac qui fera ses sauvegardes dessus).

Malheureusement, Airport Extreme n'a pas voulu d'une partition de 2 To... (Disque repéré mais pas de montage de partition)
4x500 Go passe très bien et ma configuration actuelle de 2x1To aussi.

J'aimerais néanmoins garder la partition de 2 To pour profiter du fait que les sauvegardes sont expansives.

Est-ce qu'il y a une quelconque limite pour la borne ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une quelconque limite.... comment est formatté ce disque de 2 To?


----------



## Alkolic (18 Octobre 2011)

MacOS étendu (journalisé).

Le type de formatage n'est pas différent entre les partitions 500 To, 1 To et 2 To.

D'un autre côté, ca peut être un "bug" du logiciel présent dans la borne, les disque dur 2 ou3 To ca court pas les rues...


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2011)

quelle version du firmware de ta borne?
Car j'ai aussi un 2 To (aludrive de MacWay, formaté Table GUID + Apple etendu (journalisé)) sur ma borne EXtreme et il est reconnu sans aucun souci!


----------



## Alkolic (19 Octobre 2011)

Version 7.5.2


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2011)

Même version chez moi.
Autre question... ton disque est-il auto-alimenté?
Si oui, c'est peut-être un pb d'alimentation électrique insuffisante sur le port de la borne Airport


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2011)

Non, alim externe... Hdd 3.5"


----------



## JeanRisEncore (29 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous et à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai une question pour les pro ici. Je voudrais me prendre la nouvelle borne airport xpress pour pouvoir diffuse ma musique via aiplay à travers un simple système audio 2.1 et en profiter pour étendre la portée de mon wifi. 
Si j'ai bien compris il suffit de brancher mes enceintes sur la borne avec le même câble qui est habituellement branché sur la carte son de mon PC ?
Puis-je relier la borne à ma livebox via le wifi ou faut-il qu'elle soit obligatoirement relié via un cable ethernet ?
Il paraitrai que les borne apple soit parfois capricieuse avec les box de certains FAI. Des retours avec une Livebox mini 2 ?
D'avance merci


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai modifié le réglage de mes bornes Airport et impossible de les reconfigurer comme souhaité.

Mon réseau:

Un modem ADSL ethernet relié au port WAN de ma borne Airport Extreme (802.11n 1ère génération)
Borne Airport Extreme configurée comme suit:






(Autre que Créer un réseau sans fil, je n'ai accès quà:






Ensuite j'ai une borne Airport Express (une vieille 802.11g) avec laquelle je souhaite étendre mon réseau
Dans sans fil j'ai accès à:






Si je choisi Accéder à un réseau sans fil et que je choisis le réseau créé par la borne Extreme, ça fonctionne, mais mon réseau n'est pas étendu par la borne Express

Si je choisis Participer à un réseau WDS et que je donne le nom du réseau créé par la borne Extreme, j'ai le message d'erreur 





Je ne comprends pas. Je suis sûr que ça fonctionnait (et depuis des années) avant que je touche aux réglages!!

Où est-ce que je merde?

A moins que ce ne soit l'Utilitaire Airport dans sa version actuelle qui ne permette plus de configurer correctement ces vieilles bornes Airport?


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2012)

non vraiment? Personne ne voit où je me plante dans la configuration?

Je ne comprends pas car la première fois où j'avais installé ces bornes (il y a des années...), ça m'avait pris 10 mn et tout fonctionnait

C'est comme si la borne Airport Express n'était plus capable d'étendre un réseau créé par la borne Extreme!


----------



## capitaine_choc (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une borne airport extreme 5th génération. J'en suis assez content, les performances wifi sont au-delà de tout ce que j'ai eu jusqu'ici. 2 points:
- Le boitier chauffe un peu, est-ce normal?
- Le boitier est dans une pièce dont les volets ne sont pas fermés la nuit. La lumière de la lune fait jaunir les plastiques blanc. Est-ce que la borne est sensible à ça?

Merci,


----------



## ronparchita (28 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai modifié le réglage de mes bornes Airport et impossible de les reconfigurer comme souhaité.
> 
> Où est-ce que je merde?



Salut,

Je n'y connais rien, je ne vais pas a priori te donner la solution, ce que je me demande c'est pourquoi tu ne crees pas des réseaux sans fils sur chacune des bornes ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2012)

ronparchita a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je n'y connais rien, je ne vais pas a priori te donner la solution, ce que je me demande c'est pourquoi tu ne crees pas des réseaux sans fils sur chacune des bornes ?



Parce que je ne veux pas avoir plusieurs réseaux indépendants les uns des autres, mais un seul réseau WiFi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Parce que je ne veux pas avoir plusieurs réseaux indépendants les uns des autres, mais un seul réseau WiFi



Je ne sais pas si tu devrais passer par étendre le réseau sans fil


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu devrais passer par étendre le réseau sans fil



Non car sur la borne principale (Extreme) si je choisi ETendre un réseau sans fil, il faut ensuite que je sélectionne le réseau que je souhaite Etendre..... 
Il faut donc bien qu'une borne crée le réseau et que l'autre l'étende


En écrivant cela, ça me donne une idée...

Je vais essayer de créer le réseau avec la Borne Airport Express et ensuite je l'étendrai avec la borne Extreme (puisque seule la Borne Extreme me propose ce choix d'Etendre un réseau)


----------



## kaos (28 Novembre 2012)

A mon tour 

Bon moi j'ai un souci aléatoire avec ma borne .

Je partage un disque 2.5 sur celle ci mais lorsque je copie un film dessus j'ai souvent un code erreur -50 alors que la lecture ce fait nikel.

Mais pourtant il m'arrive d'y copier des fichiers de temps en temps , j'ai donc pensé au nombre de caractéres ? mais non ....

Je souhaite donc savoir comment vous faites de votre coté ...


Moi j'ai une ancienne freebox et mon AEXtrem est juste utilisée comme routeur (pas de wifi) donc tout en ethernet .

J'ai mis un petit hub USB derriere ce qui me permet de paratager imprimante et disque dur sans problémes. sauf cette copie de mon ordi au disque dur alors que je suis bien en Lecture et ecriture .


D'avance merci .


----------



## papibob (28 Novembre 2012)

bonjour,
je ne suis pas peut être dans le bon forum mais je ne sais pas ou aller !
depuis l'utilisation d'une box free révolution ma borne extreme se trouve au placard

j'ai sorti un vieux ibook pour essai (ensuite refermer) et depuis je suis en 802.11g comment revenir en 11n ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## kaos (28 Janvier 2013)

Je souahite avoir des infos sur la mise en veille des disques reliés a l'airport extrem .

Comme je l'ai dejà dis plus haut dans le fil , j'ai mis un Hub USB alimenté sur ma borne afin d'étendre la capacité USB de celle ci .

On peut donc partager plusieurs disques réseaux sans problémes mais ils ont l'air de ne pas se comporter pareil niveau veille .

Le 7200 Tm se met facilement et rapidement en veille des qu'il n'est plus utilisé et ou ejecté alors que mon 5400 Tm est constament allumé .

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réglages prevu a cet effet dans le routeur .

Des idées de configs ? méme si il faut tweaker un peu ?

Merci


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (13 Juin 2013)

Hello,

Je suis un peu dans le même cas que Kaos.

J'ai en tête de me procurer un hub usb actif pour brancher derrière mon Airport 
Extreme afin de partager plusieurs DD usb. (un pour time machine et l'autre pour des Data).

Mais les DD usb n'étant généralement pas super ventiler et pas vraiment prévu
pour tourner 24h/24 je me demandais comme la veille de ceux-ci est gérée ?

Sinon autre solution , trouver des dd USB bien ventilés et prévu pour tourner 24h/24 mais je n'en connais pas et pense que ça coute bonbon...

Si qqn a des infos c'est volontiers


----------



## kaos (13 Juin 2013)

j'ai trouvé une solution infaillible  je débranche le Hub en partant au taf le matin. 

Sinon, les disques se mettent bien en veille si ils ne sont pas utilisés mais bon ...


----------



## fernandn (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Combien de clients wifi peut on avoir sur une borne airport ? 
Sur le site c'est indiqué 50 ! Pourquoi ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2014)

fernandn a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Combien de clients wifi peut on avoir sur une borne airport ?
> Sur le site c'est indiqué 50 ! Pourquoi ?
> Merci


Ben parce que c'est 50!

(la borne est conçue pour distribuer 50 adresses IP différentes et gérer les flux de données entre 50 utilisateurs, pas un de plus)


----------



## ameli (1 Août 2014)

En fait, vous pouvez acheter un séparateur, il a beaucoup de bouchons peut être utilisé simultanément dans plusieurs produits électroniques

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit!

(enfin je m'demande quand meme...)


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Août 2014)

ameli a dit:


> En fait, vous pouvez acheter un séparateur, il a beaucoup de bouchons peut être utilisé simultanément dans plusieurs produits électroniques
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------




Oui, enfin, les séparateurs à bouchons, c'est pas pratique, surtout quand il y en a beaucoup. Y en a toujours un qui est avalé par le chat ou qui passe dans l'aspirateur. Cette technologie est définitivement dépassée : les séparateurs à capsule sont bien plus pratique, sans parler des séparateurs à clapets, encore un peu chers, mais qui sont en train de bouleverser l'électronique qu'on connaissait.


----------



## ameli (4 Août 2014)

ameli a dit:


> En fait, vous pouvez acheter un séparateur, il a beaucoup de bouchons peut être utilisé simultanément dans plusieurs produits électroniques
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vraiment, croyez-moi, il est très facile à utiliser


coque samsung galaxy s4


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

ch'sais pas vous, mais moi je n'ai toujours pas compris de quoi on parle...
C'est un sujet sur les bouchons lyonnais?


----------



## city1 (7 Août 2014)

bonjour  
j'ai une Petite question : lors de la première utilisation de Time  capsule , je  dois la relier a mon MODEM via un câble ethernet. Mais une  fois la  configuration terminée , est ce que je peux déplacer ma Time  capsule  dans une autre pièce (Sachant que le modem est dans mon salon )  ou dois je  laisser tout le temps Time capsule branché au MODEM ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2014)

si ton Modem est WiFi, il crée un réseau WiFi
IL faut configurer la TimeCapsule pour qu'elle se connecte à ce réseau WiFi créé par le Modem et la TC peut être mise n'importe où du moment qu'elle capte bien le réseau WiFi

si ton modem n'est pas WiFi, alors il faut le laisser relié à la TimeCapsule en Ethernet et c'est la TimeCapsule qui crée le réseau WiFi auquel le Mac se connectera


----------



## city1 (7 Août 2014)

merci !!! 
c'est une free box cristal, qui est mon point d'accès actuel wifi, donc c'est bon, je pourrais déplacer ma time capsule ?


----------



## VGA sound (7 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question concernant la configuration de l'Air Port Extreme.
N'étant pas très bon en informatique, je me tourne vers vous dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse m'aider dans mon problème.

j'ai un Air Port que j'ai branché à ma freebox, sur laquelle j'ai également des ordinateurs en réseau.

Lorsque je me connecte à mon Air Port, les ordinateurs apparaissent dans ma liste réseau. 

Cependant le contenu de ces ordinateurs est sensible.
J'aimerai donc faire en sorte que les ordinateurs n'apparaissent plus lorsque je me connecte tout en les gardant en réseau et pouvoir échanger des fichiers.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée concernant mon problème?

Merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.


----------



## kaos (7 Mai 2015)

VGA sound a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question concernant la configuration de l'Air Port Extreme.
> N'étant pas très bon en informatique, je me tourne vers vous dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse m'aider dans mon problème.
> ...



Je ne savais pas que c'était possible 
J'ai simplement tapé sur Google "cacher un ordinateur reseau sous Mac"

http://korben.info/cacher-un-ordinateur-sur-le-reseau-local.html

Mais ça n'a aucun rapport avec ton Airport, le top aurait été de poster dans "internet et réseaux"


----------



## VGA sound (7 Mai 2015)

merci pour la réponse, je bouge ma question de topic.


----------



## kaos (7 Mai 2015)

Surtout pas  c'est au Modos de faire ça, et puis si t'as la réponse a ta question / tout beigne ...
C'est autorisé de se tromper ^^


----------



## juju35 (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Le airport express permet-il la diffusion en airplay et la transmission par la sortie ethernet en simultané? 

merci


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2016)

Ben oui  tu peux surfer et écouter / envoyer du son en même temps, heureusement d’ailleurs.
Au final, l'envoie de musique pèse assez peu sur le débits total.


----------



## juju35 (11 Janvier 2016)

ah ok merci j'avais un peu le doute avec le truc du "mode client" qui étais incompatible avec airplay. en effet j'aimerais utiliser airplay plus sortie ethernet (pour console) en même temps


----------



## juju35 (11 Janvier 2016)

je pense avoir trouver la réponse :


En mode client, la borne d’accès AirPort Express 802.11n est en mesure d’utiliser le port Ethernet pour acheminer le trafic Wi-Fi à un périphérique connecté à ce port. Toutefois, la borne d’accès AirPort Express 802.11g d’origine ne prend pas en charge cette fonctionnalité et désactive le port Ethernet. Seuls les imprimantes ou les périphériques audio USB compatibles sont pris en charge.
la AE g c'est bien celle qui ressemble a un chargeur macbook et la AE n la plus récente qui est plate ?


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2016)

Le mieux est que tu cites un modèle précis, visiblement les premières (802.11g) souffrent d'un bridage.
En 2006 APPLE a sortie l' Airport Extreme (gros routeur) déjà en Express 802.11n.

Mais si tu veux une A.Express il faut qu'elle soit en gigabits minimum

*C'est ça une Airport Express, *








mais je crois que ces modèles sont en Fast ethernet 10/100 alors que les nouvelles 
qui ressemble a un tout petit Mac mini ou A.extreme elles sont en gigabits





Pour y voir plus clair sur les débits

_Giga Ethernet: 125 Mo/s
Fast Ethernet: 12,5 Mo/s
Ethernet: 1,25 Mo/s _

_
Wifi ac 900: 112,5 Mo/s
Wifi ac 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi ac 430: 53,75 Mo/s
Wifi n 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi n 300: 37,5 Mo/s
Wifi n 150: 18,75 Mo/s
*Wifi g: 6,75 Mo/s *
Wifi b: 1,375 Mo/s_


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Janvier 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Ben oui  tu peux surfer et écouter / envoyer du son en même temps, heureusement d’ailleurs.


Ca dépend de quel modèle on parle !

Comme l'a indiqué juju35, seules les bornes ayant le wifi n le permettent.

Permettent ou non l'usage du port Ethernet en mode client :

A1084 : non
A1088 : non
A1264 : oui
A1392 : oui


----------



## juju35 (12 Janvier 2016)

merci à vous les deux réponses étaient très claires et complémentaires !


----------



## WinBordox (2 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Heureux possesseur d'une maison, tout en longueur, j rencontre régulièrement des problèmes de wifi dans mon bureau et les chambres où mes filles n'ont de cesse d'hurler pour cause de wifi inaccessible.
J'ai donc pris la décision de procéder à la mise en place d'un réseau ethernet.
Je dispose d'une livebox play, et de deux bornes Airport Express.
J'en profite pour poster un rapide schéma à main levée de mon projet :
[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=346093Capturedcran20161002122627.png]
	
[/URL] 
Si vous pouviez me valider ce principe.
D'avance merci.


----------



## peyret (2 Octobre 2016)

Une petite modif au shéma ..... le piquage sur la RJ45 pour le couloir me sembla pas être une bonne idée.....
	

		
			
		

		
	



il serait plus judicieux et simple de câbler suivant le schéma corrigé


----------



## WinBordox (2 Octobre 2016)

Merci peyret pour cette réponse rapide que, j'avoue, avoir un peu de mal à bien appréhender.
Donc, si je comprends bien, l'un de mes port ethernet de la livebox doit être relié à une prise RJ45 du salon, elle même reliée à la prise RJ45 du couloir.
Et dans ce cas, la borne Airport Express du salon n'a pas d'utilité, vu que la livebox play diffuse son wifi elle même.


----------



## WinBordox (2 Octobre 2016)

Je reprends mon schéma en suivant, je pense vos recommandations :
[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=586031Capturedcran20161002143206.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## drs (2 Octobre 2016)

Tu pourrais repartir de la rj45 du salon, mais ce n'est pas propre.
Il vaut mieux effectivement repartir de la box
Quand à l'ae du salon, si tu utilises le wifi de la box, elle n'est pas utile.


----------



## WinBordox (2 Octobre 2016)

Dans ce cas, les deux câbles ethernet partant de la livebox play vers les deux Airport Express partent directement dans le mur vers une prise RJ45, l'une dans le bureau et l'autre dans le couloir.
Deuxième chose, dans cette configuration, les deux Airport Express ne seront qu'une extension du wifi de la Livebox play.
Nous arriverions donc à ce schéma : [url=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=536775Capturedcran20161002182934.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Daffy44 (3 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
Tant qu'à faire...
Si l'arrivée du réseau est dans une pièce type garage, pourquoi ne pas migrer box/switche /rj45 à cet endroit.

On profite d'un meilleur accès xdsl
Un switche de qualité vaut mieux que celui d'une box et rend indépendant du fai.

Par ailleurs je recommande de passer du câble FTP monobrin et de faire des prises femelles à chaque endroit souhaitée.
Plus sûre plus simple à faire pour un peu plus chère

Au delà l'ajout de borne AirPlay permet d étendre un seul et meme wifi   dans toute la maison.


----------



## WinBordox (3 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour cette réponse. Je me rapproche de la solution.
Donc, si je reprends mon schéma, j'ai dans le salon ma Livebox play avec un câble Ethernet vers switch à proximité, et partant du switch deux câbles vers chacun une prise RJ45 dans le salon.
Chacune de ces prises RJ45 partant vers une autre prise RJ45, l'une dans le bureau et l'autre dans le couloir.


----------



## peyret (3 Octobre 2016)

WinBordox a dit:


> Dans ce cas, les deux câbles ethernet partant de la livebox play vers les deux Airport Express partent directement dans le mur vers une prise RJ45, l'une dans le bureau et l'autre dans le couloir.
> Deuxième chose, dans cette configuration, les deux Airport Express ne seront qu'une extension du wifi de la Livebox play.
> Nous arriverions donc à ce schéma :



Bonjour,
Pour moi c'est OK.... çà devrait marcher.


----------



## WinBordox (3 Octobre 2016)

Ok, alors je pars comme cela.
Merci.


----------



## ADidier64 (2 Novembre 2016)

Je possède une Freebox Crystal et je souhaite lui associer une Airport Extreme car le wifi de la box est médiocre dans ma maison.
Que me conseillez-vous :
- Passer la Freebox en mode "Bridge" et désactiver le wifi, DHCP, etc... et laisser l'AE prendre le relais. Mais que devient la fonction TV de la box ?
- Juste désactiver le wifi de la Freebox et transférer cette fonction à l'AE.
_Je possède : un iMac, un MacBook Air, un NAS WD MyCloud, un lecteur multi. WD, un PC portable, une Playstation 4 et iPad/iPhones._


----------



## Daffy44 (2 Novembre 2016)

Sauf erreur, la freebox ext une rare box à proposer le mode bridge sans perdre le téléphone et le flux tv


----------



## ADidier64 (3 Novembre 2016)

Je viens de faire mes premiers test avec ma nouvelle Airport Extreme et je suis très déçu !
Je pensais améliorer ma couverture wifi et au final le wifi de l'AE couvre moins bien que ma FreeBox Crystal, bizarre.


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

L'intérêt de l'Airport Extrême dernière génération est le wifi ac qui, au lieu de couvrir de façon homogène, se concentre sur les appareils compatibles wifi ac qu'elle rencontre.
Il faut, dans tous les cas, installer la borne le plus en hauteur possible et le plus au centre de la zone à couvrir.
http://www.macg.co/tests/2014/02/pratique-augmenter-la-portee-de-son-reseau-wi-fi-79880


----------



## rodrigue7973be (5 Mai 2018)

bonjour,
AirPort Time Capsule sont y a pare feu ? 
et y a un auto wan le réseaux ?
y a un channel AC ? 
merci !
roro

*Note de la modération :* pas de texte en gras et surtout pas en très gros caractères. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (5 Mai 2018)

désolé je suis navré xD


----------



## Runjulia (7 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir les Amisss
Je suis tellement stressée par la situation sanitaire que je n'arrive plus à réfléchir, penser logique: *je viens de changer de FAI et de box, je n'arrive pas à changer mon airport extrême ni mes sonos (airplay)*. Impossible de réfléchir, de mettre cet airport extrême en route. (sous Mojave et iOS 13...)?
Help, même si j'en suis malade, puisque je suis capable de le faire et là: rien, zéro signal dans le pt'it cerveau), rien, bouffée par...le stress. Me rappelle plus l'installation que j'avais faite...Bien à vous, si quelqu'un passe par là...et sauve ma dignité?
Meeuuh!


----------

